# The plane enthusiasts thread



## Spinney (9 Jan 2016)

If the rail enthusiasts have a thread, I thought the plane enthusiasts should too...

Here's a woman who has just completed Amy Johnson's flight to Australia in a biplane, although with a bit more support than Amy had!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35271182


----------



## Spinney (9 Jan 2016)

User said:


> I like the fact that the interval between starting the two threads is comparable to the interval between the invention of the subjects.


What, nearly a century? Didn't think cyclechat had been going that long! 
(I'm going on Stephenson in 1815 and the Wrights in 1903 - which kind of plane are you thinking of?)


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 Jan 2016)

IMO it's not that big an achievement considering she's had all the support the modern world provide - comms, nav etc.

However it does show what a great achievement Amy Johnson's original solo flight was back in 1930


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Jan 2016)

Bummer








Oooops - sorry - Bomber


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Jan 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Bummer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh... all i can see is some fields, a few trees and a river.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Jan 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> huh... all i can see is some fields, a few trees and a river.



Can you see the scuba diver parachuting over the mountains?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2016)

Spinney said:


> What, nearly a century? Didn't think cyclechat had been going that long!
> (I'm going on Stephenson in 1815 and the Wrights in 1903 - which kind of plane are you thinking of?)


The Wright brothers borrowed some of this mans material.
http://www.flyingmachines.org/cayl.html


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jan 2016)

All very impressive, but IF anyone could get to Australia like this, that _would_ be something.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4CX-8Eo_6I


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Jan 2016)




----------



## Spinney (9 Jan 2016)

They still had a lightning that they flew now and then when I started work at BAe at Warton (rather a long time ago now)


----------



## Brandane (9 Jan 2016)

Anorak alert! I am going to Orlando for a couple of weeks later this month to find some much needed .

I will be flying with BA, and the sensible way would be Glasgow-Gatwick-Orlando. However they fly the Boring 777 on that route. I used to do regular flying back in my youth, and loved the original "jumbo jet", Boeing 747. BA seem to be phasing them out in favour of the new Airbus 380, so I saw that there was a flight option to go Glasgow-Heathrow-New York JFK- Orlando. The Heathrow-JFK leg is on one of these, so despite the inconvenience of an extra stop, that is the way I am going! The 747 is a thing of beauty, unlike the more modern replacements, and chances to fly on them are becoming rare.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Jan 2016)

I fly fairly regularly to the Scottish Islands and it's usually in one of these -






Noisy, seriously noisy (especially in row 4, where I spent most of one flight figuring out where the propeller would slice through my leg if it fell off). Uncomfortable (I think the planes are 30 years old and there's very little padding left in the seats) and the temperature fluctuates between chilly and roasting several times per flight - I'm sure the driver just opens a window for air.





On the plus side, you often get the plane virtually to yourself -


----------



## Spinney (9 Jan 2016)

Somewhere I've got a pic of peering through the cockpit window on the approach to Lukla. Might try and find it sometime.

If you've never heard of Lukla, look it up! An interesting runway, to say the least!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Bummer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Digressing somewhat, I was watching the first episode of _'Super-Truckers'_ on the (cable TV channel) 'Quest', & in the opening sequence it showed a Vulcan, so exactly what connection there will be to it, in a forthcoming episode, I have no idea???



swl said:


> View attachment 115369


Does anyone remember seeing the sad, & forlorn Lightning, at the side of the A1, at Balderton(?) that was there for a few years, getting more and more derelict/vandalised??

My photos are from April 2005, with one of my old Discoverys in front of it

It's gone altogether now

http://www.thunder-and-lightnings.co.uk/lightning/survivor.php?id=65


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Digressing somewhat, I was watching the first episode of _'Super-Truckers'_ on the (cable TV channel) 'Quest', & in the opening sequence it showed a Vulcan, so exactly what connection there will be to it, in a forthcoming episode, I have no idea???



http://www.questtv.co.uk/supertruckers/

http://www.kingshaulage.co.uk/


----------



## Smurfy (9 Jan 2016)

Brandane said:


> Anorak alert! I am going to Orlando for a couple of weeks later this month to find some much needed .
> 
> I will be flying with BA, and the sensible way would be Glasgow-Gatwick-Orlando. However they fly the Boring 777 on that route. I used to do regular flying back in my youth, and loved the original "jumbo jet", Boeing 747. BA seem to be phasing them out in favour of the new Airbus 380, so I saw that there was a flight option to go Glasgow-Heathrow-New York JFK- Orlando. The Heathrow-JFK leg is on one of these, so despite the inconvenience of an extra stop, that is the way I am going! The 747 is a thing of beauty, unlike the more modern replacements, and chances to fly on them are becoming rare.


Spot the pitot tubes (they are quite small)


----------



## Spinney (9 Jan 2016)

Smurfy said:


> Spot the pitot tubes (they are quite small)


Probably a similar size to those on other aircraft...


----------



## Smurfy (9 Jan 2016)

Spinney said:


> Probably a similar size to those on other aircraft...


True, but on a 747 they are going to be quite small compared to the aircraft.


----------



## Spinney (9 Jan 2016)

Smurfy said:


> True, but on a 747 they are going to be quite small compared to the aircraft.


So really, your comment wasn't that the pitot tubes are small, but that the 747 is BIG


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2016)

Worlds largest aircraft is due into Manchester again next week.


----------



## Andy_R (9 Jan 2016)

pfft...you lot know feck all about planes....here's a proper one....


----------



## Smurfy (9 Jan 2016)

Spinney said:


> Somewhere I've got a pic of peering through the cockpit window on the approach to Lukla. Might try and find it sometime.
> 
> If you've never heard of Lukla, look it up! An interesting runway, to say the least!



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS79aQuMe9I


----------



## Andy_R (9 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Nonsense, this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the f*ck decided to call that a plane tree? It's so plain a ninja would have a nervous breakdown trying to hide in it. Chameleons would go into meltdown.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jan 2016)

swl said:


> I fly fairly regularly to the Scottish Islands and it's usually in one of these -
> 
> View attachment 115392



Last year, my wife flew up to Stornoway, on business (at the Hospital), she said it was quite a journey

Which island is it, where the planes land on the beach?


----------



## DaveReading (10 Jan 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Which island is it, where the planes land on the beach?



Barra.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jan 2016)

Unfortunately I don't go to Barra cos that looks interesting. I'm off to Benbecula in a few weeks though.


----------



## Creamcrackered (11 Jan 2016)

Flock of gliders waiting for better weather


----------



## Hyslop (14 Jan 2016)

swl said:


> View attachment 115369


One of my abiding memories of an air display at the then RAF Finningley years ago,that and a Vulcan scramble.


----------



## vernon (14 Jan 2016)

Andy_R said:


> pfft...you lot know feck all about planes....here's a proper one....



That looks like a profiling/moulding plane. Far more interesting than a plain plane.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2016)

If you count crashing as a landing, and few supporting records.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Jan 2016)

Hmmm. I like flying on the 380, but they are pretty ugly to look at. The 747 is way prettier. There will never be an aircraft as lovely as Concorde though.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Jan 2016)

Been a few Hawks doing low level stuff around here recently. Seems someone is paying for more petrol for the RAF at the moment.


----------



## vernon (15 Jan 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Been a few Hawks doing low level stuff around here recently. Seems someone is paying for more petrol for the RAF at the moment.



Cheaper crude oil products. No budget stretching needed.


----------



## Bromptonaut (16 Jan 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> Hmmm. I like flying on the 380, but they are pretty ugly to look at.



PLane spotters give some planes nicknames. The 747 is a lump while 737s are known as pigs. The A380's is a crude slang for female genitalia on basis that while looking quite odd outside it's very accomodating inside. 

(Mods - please delete if this is to near the knuckle!)


----------



## Yellow Fang (16 Jan 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Bummer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even bigger bummer:


----------



## Bromptonaut (16 Jan 2016)

Yellow Fang said:


> Even bigger bummer:



TSR2 was a beautiful machine but never capable of meeting the requirement it was designed for.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Jan 2016)

Yellow Fang said:


> Even bigger bummer:



Used to be bits at Duxford IIRC?


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2016)

Bromptonaut said:


> TSR2 was a beautiful machine but never capable of meeting the requirement it was designed for.


Just there at the wrong time. Knocked out of the air by missiles.


----------



## Yellow Fang (16 Jan 2016)

Bromptonaut said:


> TSR2 was a beautiful machine but never capable of meeting the requirement it was designed for.



It could fly away from a Lightning on one engine. 

Edit: not strictly accurate. During the flight in question, the TSR2 had both engines running. The test pilot turned on the after-burner on one engine and flew away from a Lightning which had switched both after-burners on.


----------



## vernon (17 Jan 2016)

Yellow Fang said:


> It could fly away from a Lightning on one engine.



That's as maybe but its perceived success was at the expense of downgraded performance specifications: longer take-offs, reduced top speed, reduced combat range and an increasing overspend.

It simply didn't and couldn't deliver the goods to meet the operational specifications on time or within budget. It's a romanticised white elephant.

@User's appraisal of the plane's aesthetics is difficult to challenge. It's an underwhelming design.



twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Used to be bits at Duxford IIRC?



There's two complete/near complete aircraft, one at Duxford and one at Cosford. I think that there's a cockpit section elsewhere. The rest of the airframes, jigs and tooling were scrapped within months of the project being abandoned.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 Jan 2016)

Pretty sure one of the engines was on ebay for a while


----------



## Alex H (17 Jan 2016)

My trade in the RAF was created especially for the TSR2.

So I had to spend most of my time with these


----------



## Yellow Fang (17 Jan 2016)

vernon said:


> That's as maybe but its perceived success was at the expense of downgraded performance specifications: longer take-offs, reduced top speed, reduced combat range and an increasing overspend.
> 
> It simply didn't and couldn't deliver the goods to meet the operational specifications on time or within budget. It's a romanticised white elephant.
> 
> ...



Still a lot better than the American F111 that the Wilson government said they would replace it with, the development costs of which quadrupled before those purchases were cancelled too, which left us relying on those 1950s subsonic V bombers for decades after they were obsolete.


----------



## vernon (17 Jan 2016)

swl said:


> Pretty sure one of the engines was on ebay for a while



It's still available 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TSR2-Aircraft-Bristol-Siddeley-Olympus-320-Jet-Engine-TSR-2-/131452123119

Yours for £29,999 plus £1,499 delivery


----------



## vernon (17 Jan 2016)

Yellow Fang said:


> Still a lot better than the American F111 that the Wilson government said they would replace it with, the development costs of which quadrupled before those purchases were cancelled too, which left us* relying on those 1950s subsonic V bombers *for decades after they were obsolete.



Good job we had them for the Falklands then


----------



## vernon (17 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Yes, although a real carrier with proper planes might have been a simpler solution.



The navy weren't that successful at keeping their ships afloat and operational.


----------



## vernon (17 Jan 2016)

User said:


> I refer you to my previous post. A proper carrier would have meant better radar coverage and more capable planes.



We can only speculate...


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2016)

It is a shame people seem to forget the Handley Page Victor. It out lived the rest of the V bombers, it could fly higher, further, faster and carry 10,000lbs more bombs than the Vulcan. And looked the biz!


----------



## vernon (17 Jan 2016)

Illaveago said:


> It is a shame people seem to forget the Handley Page Victor. It out lived the rest of the V bombers, it could fly higher, further, faster and carry 10,000lbs more bombs than the Vulcan. And looked the biz!



And never used for its intended purpose so its bomb capacity is a moot point.

It's a pretty scary plane to confront head on. I've seen the one at Elvington and I can't resolve my feelings about its aesthetics.


----------



## vernon (17 Jan 2016)

User said:


> On what, the known capabilities of the kit discarded by John Nott's review?



Have you stumbled in here thinking that it's a the S,C&P forum?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2016)

vernon said:


> And never used for its intended purpose so its bomb capacity is a moot point.
> 
> It's a pretty scary plane to confront head on. I've seen the one at Elvington and I can't resolve my feelings about its aesthetics.



I find it has got a strange beauty about it , rather menacing.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 Jan 2016)

vernon said:


> The navy weren't that successful at keeping their ships afloat and operational.


100% successful at keeping the carriers they did have afloat and operational.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2016)

Was it Lusty Lindy that accidentally took a few years ago?


----------



## Bromptonaut (17 Jan 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Was it Lusty Lindy that accidentally took a few years ago?



You mean the Victor that got accidentally airborne on a fast taxi? That was the one at Bruntingthorpe. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3HaeYVlBw8


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2016)

Here are a couple of planes I made from an old chair leg.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2016)

Bromptonaut said:


> You mean the Victor that got accidentally airborne on a fast taxi? That was the one at Bruntingthorpe.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3HaeYVlBw8




Yes that's the one.


----------



## midlife (17 Jan 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Here are a couple of planes I made from an old chair leg.
> View attachment 116142



Beverly and Hercules?

Shaun


----------



## DaveReading (17 Jan 2016)

midlife said:


> Beverly and Hercules?



Yes, although it's Beverl*e*y (named after the town just up the road from the factory where they were built).


----------



## vernon (17 Jan 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I find it has got a strange beauty about it , rather menacing.



A bit like the SR-71. This is the one that I saw at the Boeing Air Museum last year.

What appears to be a third engine is in fact the engine of a drone attached to the SR-71.


----------



## vernon (17 Jan 2016)

swl said:


> 100% successful at keeping the carriers they did have afloat and operational.



They are a subset of the fleet.


----------



## midlife (17 Jan 2016)

DaveReading said:


> Yes, although it's Beverl*e*y (named after the town just up the road from the factory where they were built).



Oooops, autocorrect . I used to fly my model planes at Beverley Westwood back in the 70's and my Uncle built Buccaneers in Brough 

Shaun


----------



## vernon (17 Jan 2016)

midlife said:


> Oooops, autocorrect . I used to fly my model planes at Beverley Westwood back in the 70's and my Uncle built Buccaneers in Brough
> 
> Shaun



I saw the sole surviving Beverley in Beverley at the Museum of Army Transport and was concerned for its welfare when the museum closed. It's now at Fort Paull near Hull

http://www.beverley-association.org.uk/html/259/259.htm


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2016)

vernon said:


> I saw the sole surviving Beverley in Beverley at the Museum of Army Transport and was concerned for its welfare when the museum closed. It's now at Fort Paull near Hull
> 
> http://www.beverley-association.org.uk/html/259/259.htm



I saw a Beverely at the RAF Museum at Hendon in the 70's. They left it outside for too long and finally scrapped due to corrosion.
I used to see at times lumbering overhead on their way into RAF Lyneham. It was also one of the planes I can remember from my first visit to an airshow, 1958 Battle of Britain air day. It was whilst at that show that my older brother said. " The Vulcan won't be turning up it has just crashed." 
I think it must have been Syerston.


----------



## Spinney (17 Jan 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I find it has got a strange beauty about it , rather menacing.


Vulcans look pretty menacing too, from close underneath. It's rather fitting that planes designed for a menacing purpose look menacing.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Jan 2016)

I was at Shuttleworth for the Vulcans last display. The howl as it passed overhead would put the fear of God up you!
The Black Buck raids might not have achieved much in terms of craters and damage, but they did send one powerful message :-
We. Are. Coming.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2016)

I took my dad to Shuttle worth in 1980ish, one of the planes to do a display was an RAF Jaguar single seater. I don't think I have seen a jet perform like it since, it was doing low slow fly bys keeping within the perimeter of the airfield by what appeared to be hand brake turns. Those were the days when they didn't have all the flying restrictions.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Jan 2016)

Even post restrictions the Vulcan was still ripping the sky to bits and at pretty low altitude. Big wingovers too. I'm gonna miss that plane.


----------



## Glenn (17 Jan 2016)

The best Maritime Patrol aircraft of it's time, I spent 12 happy years from 84 - 96 maintaining the fleets navigation and auto-pilot systems


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2016)

There is a bit of a story to this one.


----------



## Profpointy (18 Jan 2016)

Illaveago said:


> There is a bit of a story to this one.
> View attachment 116289



is that last one off Thunderbirds?


----------



## Profpointy (18 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> is that last one off Thunderbirds?



More seriously, is it the atomic powered plane maybe?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2016)

In 1953 one crashed on a hill near Chippenham. The story was kept a secret for 50 years although the locals knew about it. My dad and brother
went to see the crash site but were kept away by armed guards.
The story came out in the local paper in 2003 saying that the crew had difficulty trying to land and after 2 failed attempts bailed out leaving the plane to fly on auto pilot.
My dad told me that he heard the plane circling sounding rough as he cycled to work. That was similar to what I was told when I was working in Calne another town 7 miles away.
The model was made from a piece of dowel to represent a Convair B36 Peacemaker. 6 piston engines driving pusher propellers and 4 jet engines.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> More seriously, is it the atomic powered plane maybe?



I think there was talk of powering either the Saunders Roe Princess flying boat or a variant of it with a nuclear engine of some kind.
In 1955 Saunders_ Roe put forward a conversion proposal of the Princess Flying Boat to nuclear power for the US Navy.
The Saunders_ Roe Princess Flying Boat Project. By Bob Wealthy.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Jan 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> Hmmm. I like flying on the 380, but they are pretty ugly to look at. The 747 is way prettier. There will never be an aircraft as lovely as Concorde though.



With honourable mentions to Le Madmoiselle Caravelle and VC - 10 of course!


----------



## midlife (18 Jan 2016)

Illaveago said:


> There is a bit of a story to this one.
> View attachment 116289



Six turning and four burning 

Shaun


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Jan 2016)

Illaveago said:


> It is a shame people seem to forget the Handley Page Victor. It out lived the rest of the V bombers, it could fly higher, further, faster and carry 10,000lbs more bombs than the Vulcan. And looked the biz!



If I won the Euro Millions, I would get one flying again, even if I have to go the U.S to do it (I would also get another Vulcan flying again then!).



Bromptonaut said:


> You mean the Victor that got accidentally airborne on a fast taxi? That was the one at Bruntingthorpe.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3HaeYVlBw8




MY GOD!! Just look at that crescent wing as it lifts off - It looks like something straight out of Flash Gordon!!



Illaveago said:


> There is a bit of a story to this one.
> View attachment 116289



Look up

'Now that's a Bomber' on Youtube!

What would otherwise have been a footnote in the history books got the full Hollywood treatment, and in Technicolour too.... And yes, that is Jimmy Stuart.

Sit back and enjoy!!:


View: http://youtu.be/HE1IuyriWUo


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Jan 2016)

'Every day is a thrill, by the time the passengers come aboard the air is absolutely charged with excitement'

'Its a thrill, its the closest I'll ever feel to a rocket'


View: http://youtu.be/qT-1lXdJkGA


----------



## Profpointy (18 Jan 2016)

Illaveago said:


> There is a bit of a story to this one.
> View attachment 116289




ooh I've looked it up now; quite a beast to say the least. It looked like some absurd Nazi wonder weapon that never got built, but the Yanks had loads of 'em.


----------



## Brandane (18 Jan 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> With honourable mentions to Le Madmoiselle Caravelle and VC - 10 of course!


Ahhh the VC10; my first ever flight was on a BOAC VC10 in 1968. Prestwick to New York.

Beautiful lines, and classic livery:







The same aircraft, after being hijacked to Jordan in 1970:


----------



## midlife (18 Jan 2016)

The Russians are the kings of big planes 











Shaun


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 'Every day is a thrill, by the time the passengers aboard the air is absolutely charged with excitement'
> 
> 'Its a thrill, its the closest I'll ever feel to a rocket'
> 
> ...



Concorde used to fly over here every day , twice in the morning and twice in the evening. I went to see it's last flight into Filton, I am in the photo along with hundreds of other fans gathered at Clifton Suspension Bridge. I was greeted by my wife when I returned, she said " Did you see it ?" " It flew around here twice".


----------



## Profpointy (18 Jan 2016)

midlife said:


> The Russians are the kings of big planes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'kinell what's the top one? Ming the Merciless's flying stronghold or what?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> 'kinell what's the top one? Ming the Merciless's flying stronghold or what?



Have you seen those guns front and rear? They look a bit like our 5.5 inch field guns.


----------



## midlife (18 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> 'kinell what's the top one? Ming the Merciless's flying stronghold or what?



Kalinin K7 aparantly

http://gizmodo.com/5891839/the-kalinin-k7-was-king-of-the-propeller-planes/

Forget the Spruce Goose, the Ruskies also had the Caspian Sea Monster ekranoplan 






Shaun


----------



## Profpointy (18 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> 'kinell what's the top one? Ming the Merciless's flying stronghold or what?



ah sadly that's an artist's rendition of a never-built plane sometimes mistakenly described as a Kalinin K-7 - which was itself pretty big, but not quite as absurd. Kalinin was shot on Stalin's orders so it didn't pay to go over budget on your projects bacj then


----------



## midlife (18 Jan 2016)

Sorry, I thought they built one and had a stab at flying it...

Shaun


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> ah sadly that's an artist's rendition of a never-built plane sometimes mistakenly described as a Kalinin K-7 - which was itself pretty big, but not quite as absurd. Kalinin was shot on Stalin's orders so it didn't pay to go over budget on your projects bacj then


For a plane that was never built, it crashed!
http://aviatormag.com.au/wp/worlds-largest-aircraft-giant-russian-k-7-flying-fortress/


----------



## Profpointy (18 Jan 2016)

classic33 said:


> For a plane that was never built, it crashed!
> http://aviatormag.com.au/wp/worlds-largest-aircraft-giant-russian-k-7-flying-fortress/



I gather the k-7 crashed - but this is.the k7



Sadly the even more impressive one is described here

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/russian-K7-heavy-bomber.shtml

I'm almost an expert having never heard of it half an hour ago


----------



## Profpointy (18 Jan 2016)

midlife said:


> Sorry, I thought they built one and had a stab at flying it...
> 
> Shaun


 
I gather that is the pukka one which was built.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> I gather that is the pukka one which was built.


More details here
http://www.migflug.com/jetflights/the-giant-bomber-of-the-30s-kalinin-k-7.html


----------



## midlife (18 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> I gather that is the pukka one which was built.



Whether they built it or flew the K7 there's a Russian trainer that regularly buzzes around here that must have been built years ago! I'll dig out a pic but I'm sure its one if these. 






Shaun


----------



## DaveReading (18 Jan 2016)

classic33 said:


> For a plane that was never built, it crashed!



Yes, and here it is intercepting a flying saucer:






How could that possibly be a fake?


----------



## Profpointy (18 Jan 2016)

this one would have been impressive though






Surely more useful than the ship aircraft carriers we're building


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2016)

midlife said:


> Whether they built it or flew the K7 there's a Russian trainer that regularly buzzes around here that must have been built years ago! I'll dig out a pic but I'm sure its one if these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got an address, if you want it?


----------



## midlife (18 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> this one would have been impressive though
> 
> View attachment 116342



Blimey that takes me back a bit 

I built this airfix kit back when I was much younger... Destiny Angel....






Shaun


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Jan 2016)




----------



## vernon (18 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> I gather that is the pukka one which was built.



And here's a flying scale model of it.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VscDLKQnpQk


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Jan 2016)

Who's driving?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2016)

I thought I would post a picture of this mighty brute! It was at Yeovilton 2015.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jan 2016)

User said:


> (they have a certain rough charm - much like yourself).



.... Creep!!


----------



## BrumJim (20 Jan 2016)

Brandane said:


> The 747 is a thing of beauty, unlike the more modern replacements, and chances to fly on them are becoming rare.



Funny, I think the 747 is ugly, with an unsightly bulge making it appear nose-heavy and rather lumpy. I don't think the high cockpit does it any favours either. The A380 is no beauty, but has a lovely wing shape.
MD80 looks good to my eyes, with wings a long way back showing off a long, slender fuselage.


----------



## pplpilot (20 Jan 2016)

How'd i miss this thread?? SR71 has to be the ultimate.

My favorite, PA-28 Arrow, I got my licence in it 1996... -


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jan 2016)

BrumJim said:


> Funny, I think the 747 is ugly, with an unsightly bulge making it appear nose-heavy and rather lumpy. I don't think the high cockpit does it any favours either. The A380 is no beauty, but has a lovely wing shape.
> MD80 looks good to my eyes, with wings a long way back showing off a long, slender fuselage.



Just give me the refined, Comet or Caravellesque nose of the 787/A350!


----------



## Spinney (20 Jan 2016)

swl said:


> View attachment 116348
> 
> 
> Who's driving?


er, the chap in the front seat... 

Nice pic though


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2016)

midlife said:


> Whether they built it or flew the K7 there's a Russian traChampionshipsegularly buzzes around here that must have been built years ago! I'll dig out a pic but I'm sure its one if these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like a Yak. They were quite aerobatic. I think they may have had them at the World Aerobatic Championshi


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2016)

Championships held at Hullavington in the 70's along with the Czech Zlins.

Sorry for this, the page disappeared below the horizon.


----------



## pplpilot (20 Jan 2016)

Illaveago said:


> It looks like a Yak. They were quite aerobatic. I think they may have had them at the World Aerobatic Championshi



yea, Yak52. There was a chap at our flying club (ex Russian air force or whatever it was called back then,) aerobatics instructor took me for a 15 minute 'ride' I've never been so scared in all my life, I could hear the fuselage popping like a tin can, I had bruises on my collar bones where the harness had dug in. +5 -7 if i recall


----------



## Yellow Fang (20 Jan 2016)

midlife said:


> Blimey that takes me back a bit
> 
> I built this airfix kit back when I was much younger... Destiny Angel....
> 
> ...



I made one of those. When I span it around, it appeared to have very little drag. I don't think it was aerodynamically stable. Then I found out the Angel Interceptor was not a real aircraft.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Jan 2016)

Spinney said:


> er, the chap in the front seat...
> 
> Nice pic though



So he is!

Who's taking the photo then?


----------



## Spinney (20 Jan 2016)

swl said:


> So he is!
> 
> Who's taking the photo then?


Now that's a better question!
Looks like it might be something like a camera mounted on the side of the back-seater's helmet?
(And I did think, looking at that pic, that wearing gloves stops your white knuckles showing!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jan 2016)

Creamcrackered said:


> Flock of gliders waiting for better weather



One of our Consultants, flies from the Club at the top of Sutton Bank, & has offered to take me up one day



Hyslop said:


> One of my abiding memories of an air display at the then RAF Finningley years ago,that and a Vulcan scramble.


I've seen something similar, maybe just 2 Vulcans though



DaveReading said:


> Yes, although it's Beverl*e*y (named after the town just up the road from the factory where they were built).





vernon said:


> I saw the sole surviving Beverley in Beverley at the Museum of Army Transport and was concerned for its welfare when the museum closed. It's now at Fort Paull near Hull


I've seen it there too, but my real attention was taken by such items as the ANTAR inside, & the Cuthbertson (Conversion) Land Rover



Profpointy said:


> this one would have been impressive though
> View attachment 116342
> 
> 
> Surely more useful than the ship aircraft carriers we're building


S.H.I.E.L.D HeliCarrier??






midlife said:


> I built this airfix kit back when I was much younger... Destiny Angel....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It must have impressed someone as a kid, he wrote a song with that title
(prefer their track 'Kung Fu' though)


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Jan 2016)

Anybody remember this from the 1970s?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yv8Og0MO6s


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Jan 2016)

Yellow Fang said:


> I made one of those. When I span it around, it appeared to have very little drag. I don't think it was aerodynamically stable. Then I found out the Angel Interceptor was not a real aircraft.


Well, being unstable isn't a show-stopper with active fly by wire controls. The Typhoon would fall out of the sky if the avionics packed up. It's too unstable for an unaided pilot to fly!


----------



## Spinney (22 Jan 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> Well, being unstable isn't a show-stopper with active fly by wire controls. The Typhoon would fall out of the sky if the avionics packed up. It's too unstable for an unaided pilot to fly!


I suspect they forgot to supply the FBW as part of the model kit!


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Jan 2016)

vernon said:


> A bit like the SR-71. This is the one that I saw at the Boeing Air Museum last year.
> 
> What appears to be a third engine is in fact the engine of a drone attached to the SR-71.
> 
> View attachment 116147


Probably the plane with the biggest wow factor ever. My mum knew the pilots quite well as they lodged with her friend when the flew out of RAF Mildenhall, I met them a few times but they would never tell me when "Blackbird" was flying. I saw it on the odd occasion but the best times were at the Mildenhall air show.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUNPUIzrKqs


----------



## Spinney (22 Jan 2016)

Enjoyed seeing the SR-71 they have at Duxford last time I went there. 
(But I enjoyed the ride in a Gypsy Moth more!)


----------



## psmiffy (22 Jan 2016)

No real favourite - tho we had B52s on detachment for a while - most impressive has to be Vulcans doing group scrambles - come in at 5am and sit - we would run round house taking down anything that might fall off mantlepieces et.al. - before rolling down runway and climbing steeply- on occasion two sets of three - SR-71 was a frequent visitor coming in late and taking off at dawn


----------



## Yellow Fang (22 Jan 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> Well, being unstable isn't a show-stopper with active fly by wire controls. The Typhoon would fall out of the sky if the avionics packed up. It's too unstable for an unaided pilot to fly!



I have not made a Eurofighter Typhoon so have not been able to establish whether it is unstable. By the time it eventually came into service I was already middle-aged. I did make a WW2 Hawker Typhoon but I did not notice any tail flutter when I span it around.


----------



## Rasmus (22 Jan 2016)

Nice thread, this  Not sure I qualify as a plane "enthusiast", but I do fly around quite a bit for work purposes. Sunday will have the "pleasure" of 2x2.5 hours in an Embraer 195


Last two weeks spent in New York (got out just before the impending blizzard!), and had the chance to visit the Intrepid museum, home of G-BOAD. I gather it's quite a challenge to keep it looking nice exposed to the NY climate.





Quite an impressive array of various other aircraft on display. I liked the couple of Polish MiG clones dressed up in North Vietnam paint.


----------



## Brandane (22 Jan 2016)

Brandane said:


> I will be flying with BA, and the sensible way would be Glasgow-Gatwick-Orlando. However they fly the Boring 777 on that route. I used to do regular flying back in my youth, and loved the original "jumbo jet", Boeing 747. BA seem to be phasing them out in favour of the new Airbus 380, so I saw that there was a flight option to go Glasgow-Heathrow-New York JFK- Orlando. The Heathrow-JFK leg is on one of these, so despite the inconvenience of an extra stop, that is the way I am going!



^^^^^ This is not looking like such a good idea after all! Hopefully the snow will have cleared by Tuesday .


----------



## Smurfy (23 Jan 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> One of our Consultants, flies from the Club at the top of Sutton Bank, & has offered to take me up one day


It's ~£90 for a trial lesson if you get bored of waiting for an invite.
http://www.ygc.co.uk/trialflights.php

I went up on a winch and don't recall paying more than ~£10 at Nympsfield, so I'm puzzled as to why it is now so expensive.
http://www.bggc.co.uk/index.php/learn-to-fly/trial-lesson

Edit: I think my cheap flight must have been part of an 'evening party'.
http://www.bggc.co.uk/index.php/learn-to-fly/evening-flying

Probably I was paying the winch fee for the person who took me up.
http://www.bggc.co.uk/index.php/learn-to-fly/costs


----------



## Smurfy (23 Jan 2016)

Some nice vintage pictures of Lancasters, their crews, support crews, and the designer.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...celebrate-giant-smashed-Nazi-war-machine.html

Apparently it is the 75th anniversary of the first flight of the Lancaster prototype at Manchester's Ringway Airport.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jan 2016)

Smurfy said:


> It's ~£90 for a trial lesson if you get bored of waiting for an invite.
> http://www.ygc.co.uk/trialflights.php



My wife & I went up to Whitby, in October, for a couple of days for my 50th

I chose a very circuitous route to get there, one of the points of interest (after a walk round Thirsk) was a drive up Sutton Bank (I once took a caravan up it....), & a right turn, to watch a few glider take-offs - if they were operating
Yes they were, and on the winch, crikey!!!!, what a semi-vertical take off, from (more or less behind) it looked a very steep angle


----------



## Smurfy (23 Jan 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes they were, and on the winch, crikey!!!!, what a semi-vertical take off, from (more or less behind) it looked a very steep angle


Yes, it is very steep, and would be a bit of a shock if you weren't expecting. Also, the cable releases with quite a bang, as even at the top of the launch when the glider isn't really climbing much, the force from the weight of the steel cable below is pulling quite hard. During the launch it's a balance between pulling back hard enough to get a good climb, and not breaking the weak link that exists to protect the glider from folding its wings.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2Qh95I_YM0



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLPNaI5pQjM



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7n3qyETzlw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7n3qyETzlw
By the way, there are plenty of clubs to choose from.
https://www.gliding.co.uk/club-finder



Richard A Thackeray said:


> I once took a caravan up it....


Tut tut!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2016)

At Keevil airfield in the early 70's a friend and I used to go down there and help push the gliders back after they had landed. In return we were taken up in a Slingsby 2 seater. The gliders were pulled up by a large Chevrolet V8 pick up which used to thunder down the grass strip. We used to get towed up to 800ft at the top of which would be a loud bang as the cable released and then silence.


----------



## Smurfy (23 Jan 2016)

Illaveago said:


> and then silence.


That's the best bit! The only thing closer to being a bird is hang gliding or para gliding. And who hasn't dreamed of being a bird?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Jan 2016)

The one time I went up in a glider, there was a very audible "parp" between the bang of the cable release and the silence of flight.

I can't tell you how relieved I was to get back on the ground and discover it was only a fart.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jan 2016)

Smurfy said:


> Tut tut!



A 90 V8, made easy work of it, plenty of torque, a good turning circle
Oh!, & that glorious engine sound
This one, in fact, but it was around 2000(?)


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Jan 2016)

I saw the last two Navy search and rescue Seakings of HMS Gannet fly over Dumbarton (19 and 25), and one of the two green navy helicopters.

Sit back and enjoy the noise which I have been privy to for YEARS, even if the filming is a bit crap!!


View: http://youtu.be/ga4LYL-13TQ


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jan 2016)

When I lived on Arran, the emergency landing pad was right beside my house in Whiting Bay and the approach took the Sea Kings along the line of my hedge. The wheels were below the top of the hedge! The noise was incredible.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2016)

It's the Pitts! Taken at Weston S Mare Airday last year. It was blowing lovely smoke rings.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Jan 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I saw the two Navy Seaking fly over Dumbarton (19 and 25), and one of the two green navy helicopters.
> 
> Sit back and enjoy the noise which I have been privy to for YEARS!! :
> 
> ...



Watched them fly past...
they use the corridor up the Leven valley mostly on their return journey and did that day, I heard the exchange with Glasgow Tower as they flew through...
they tend to fly over the Cross Keys(from Lomond to Helensburgh)then skirt down past Gourock to Prestwick..

edited to add.
@Mad Doug Biker
BBC Scotland Outdoors Show have a podcast HERE
I'm assured it was worthwhile to listen to.
(I'm a couple of podcast episodes behind this one)


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Jan 2016)

View: http://youtu.be/7mN6U2UF3Aw


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Jan 2016)

HMS Gannet was one of, if not the busiest search and rescue stations in the country, but it was the small gestures like this that really made them stand out.
I saw them doing the same as in this video, but only on Cristmas morning at Clic Sargent House in Prestwick - Santa came and gave everyone presents (they did this at various different local locations).


View: http://youtu.be/DuAZJIa7P7Y


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Jan 2016)

They also featured in the channel 5 programme 'Highland Emergency', and great thing to watch it was too, but I cannot find anything on Youtube.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Jan 2016)

The KLM Delft blue livery is always epic on a '747, although, I'm not sure about that twat revving the motorbike, but, never mind:


View: http://youtu.be/7GZ3fSDFevE


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Jan 2016)

View: http://youtu.be/9NFq2eZSDJE


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Jan 2016)

View: http://youtu.be/fwqEe0XkggI


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Jan 2016)

How to land at night:


View: http://youtu.be/XXMO1nnlnxs


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Jan 2016)

How pilots communicate:


View: http://youtu.be/TL_8ghkS2FI


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Jan 2016)

How planes fly:


View: http://youtu.be/kY2qNa468pE


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Jan 2016)

How to deal with an engine fire:


View: http://youtu.be/2bdG094JZZc


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Jan 2016)

This guy's voice is mildly irritating, but it is an interesting video nonetheless:


View: http://youtu.be/N2MUsayyAgU


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (28 Jan 2016)

This used to happen at the local wendyball matches


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfoHCZDVbVk


Whilst it's impressive flying, I could never find out who was paying for it


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Jan 2016)

Sorry if I have posted this before:


View: http://youtu.be/3x53tIBBoJA


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Jan 2016)

A mighty '747 getting a repaint into the famous Delft Blue might be ok, but this is far more interesting!:


View: http://youtu.be/BZGzaDexRYE


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2016)

Ffoeg said:


> This used to happen at the local wendyball matches
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfoHCZDVbVk
> ...



Have a gander for the Air Ambulance taxining on the motorway at 50mph


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Jan 2016)

And if you haven't already vomited in your mouth, there is this:


View: http://youtu.be/qVm0TjCCWCk


----------



## growingvegetables (29 Jan 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> How pilots communicate:


Hmm - optimistic?  Or hugely improved 

My first ever flight - London-Cairo, nearly 40 years ago. Bumpy landing near midnight.

Hotel breakfast next morning, and front page news on the local English language paper. The radar controlling Cairo airport had been out of action for months and months. Controllers were using binoculars instead. And when things got too confusing/busy/crazy/downright ****ed .... 





.... they switched off the radio!  Let 'em sort their own way down!

In those days, Lufthansa required their pilots flying into Egypt to be fluent in Arabic. Not restricted to polite Arabic, either!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Jan 2016)

Not yet vomited?? Then there is this cracker!! ..... Although, it does have Aer Lingus '747s in it, so not all bad:


View: http://youtu.be/ytCp0eNomQM


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Jan 2016)

And, the complete opposite:


View: http://youtu.be/wPjJFv1NDBg


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Jan 2016)

growingvegetables said:


> Hmm - optimistic?  Or hugely improved
> 
> My first ever flight - London-Cairo, nearly 40 years ago. Bumpy landing near midnight.
> 
> ...




That is a bit worrying, yes.

For what its worth, I thought the KLM videos were interesting anyway.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Jan 2016)

Boeing have just built the 8,888th '737 for Xiamen Air!

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Xiam...71642/L/&sid=732fae661b84cf76ae1b6be7fa09127e


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Jan 2016)

I had forgotten all about this!!

Seeing the last total eclipse of the sun on a BAC 1-11 amongst other things!!:


View: http://youtu.be/mg0PCS_Y4Es


View: http://youtu.be/zZKOgCnttgI



View: http://youtu.be/gPdIcly17Pw



View: http://youtu.be/NomRxZ3FsRk


View: http://youtu.be/fokmLwUhWtA


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 Jan 2016)

A few planes having landing troubles at Glasgow..
also a few up in the air asking for an altitude to avoid the weather..
busy day for air traffic controllers...


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2016)

Bobby Mhor said:


> A few planes having landing troubles at Glasgow..
> also a few up in the air asking for an altitude to avoid the weather..
> busy day for air traffic controllers...



A bit bumpy for the passengers then!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 Jan 2016)

Illaveago said:


> A bit bumpy for the passengers then!


It sounds like relief when they report 'Now leaving weather'
two tugs earlier tried to sail down the Clyde and they chucked it and high tailed back to base....
Good day for any one with a chain saw...


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (29 Jan 2016)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceuU1UQuwVU


Wonderfull


----------



## gbb (29 Jan 2016)

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/john-whittock-20th-watercolour-ww2-309226803
My late dad was an aviation and marine artist, I'll try and find some photos or links..


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2016)

A few from the local airport

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6ZOQ-rTNLA


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Jan 2016)

Being more interested in Airliners than millitary, I was looking for the programme about the Hawker Sidley Trident, VC - 10 or the Comet but.... All I can find is this about the Buccaneer and the Victor, so, sit back and enjoy!!:


View: http://youtu.be/CwJ2SzjRFDY


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Jan 2016)

Mainly featuring the BEA liveried Trident 3 at Manchester is this lovely wee video!


View: http://youtu.be/ARiBo573CAY


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Jan 2016)

A somewhat condescending view of flying to 'The Colonies':


View: http://youtu.be/pw3QUu7S6pA


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Being more interested in Airliners than millitary, I was looking for the programme about the Hawker Sidley Trident, VC - 10 or the Comet but.... All I can find is this about the Buccaneer and the Victor, so, sit back and enjoy!!:
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/CwJ2SzjRFDY




Have you read Empire of the Clouds? In that book there is a bit about a VC 10 doing a roll whilst returning from a promotional tour.

I didn't realize how big they were until I saw a BBC documentary about the Falklands,in it there happened to be a shot of a VC 10 parked next to a Hercules. It made the Herc look tiny!


----------



## Glenn (30 Jan 2016)

Plenty of photos on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/groups/1436455359968857/?fref=nf not sure if it's available to everyone though as it's a closed group


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Jan 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Have you read Empire of the Clouds? In that book there is a bit about a VC 10 doing a roll whilst returning from a promotional tour.
> 
> I didn't realize how big they were until I saw a BBC documentary about the Falklands,in it there happened to be a shot of a VC 10 parked next to a Hercules. It made the Herc look tiny!



No, but wasn't there a Programme on BBC4 called that??

As for the Viccy 10s, if I won enough in the lottery then I'd preserve one.... Or two.


----------



## Glenn (30 Jan 2016)

There is a VC10 at Cosford, take a look at it being delivered through the streets of Shifnal *http://preview.tinyurl.com/h3ohvyo*


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Jan 2016)

Of the RAF ones I mean. Providing they haven't all been scrapped by now of course.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Jan 2016)

Interesting


----------



## marknotgeorge (30 Jan 2016)

White Waltham Air Pageant 1977. That VC-10 2:45 in is a bit low...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Jan 2016)

Wow, that was low! Thanks!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Jan 2016)

swl said:


> When I lived on Arran, the emergency landing pad was right beside my house in Whiting Bay and the approach took the Sea Kings along the line of my hedge. The wheels were below the top of the hedge! The noise was incredible.


SAR helicopter just took off from Whiting Bay area....


----------



## Brandane (30 Jan 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Of the RAF ones I mean. Providing they haven't all been scrapped by now of course.


You probably already know this, but most (all?) of the RAF VC10's were ex BOAC/British Airways, converted to RAF tankers or troop transportation.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2016)

Brandane said:


> You probably already know this, but most (all?) of the RAF VC10's were ex BOAC/British Airways, converted to RAF tankers or troop transportation.


http://www.vc10.net/History/tanker_conversions.html


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Jan 2016)

Brandane said:


> You probably already know this, but most (all?) of the RAF VC10's were ex BOAC/British Airways, converted to RAF tankers or troop transportation.



Yes, and there was a chance to gain some nice examples of the fleet.

I'm afraid I can't help think of the scene in the BA 'To Fly To Serve' advert with several BOAC examples seemingly lined up....

0.42.... There they are, OOOOFFFFTTTT!!:


View: http://youtu.be/XozHLoqwp_4


----------



## User16390 (31 Jan 2016)

My stepfather was an engine fitter on the Corsairs in the Second World War, serving on HMS Colossus. Nice video of one.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIVjkW1wr5Q


----------



## Glenn (31 Jan 2016)

If you want to see, hear and photograph a Nimrod MR2P, XV232 at Coventry air museum will be doing engine ground runs on 27th Feb, see https://www.facebook.com/events/1554185564895449/ The hope is it to be able to fast taxi later in the year.


----------



## F70100 (31 Jan 2016)

pplpilot said:


> How'd i miss this thread?? SR71 has to be the ultimate.
> 
> My favorite, PA-28 Arrow, I got my licence in it 1996... -



Although the Arrow is spoiling the view of the Queen of the Skies behind it!

A disturbing thread this; I've worked for two of the airlines featured and flown the Queen of the Skies above. Too much like being at work...


----------



## DaveReading (31 Jan 2016)

Brandane said:


> You probably already know this, but most (all?) of the RAF VC10's were ex BOAC/British Airways, converted to RAF tankers or troop transportation.



Most, but not all. A few came from Gulf Air and East African Airways, and the RAF's original 14 VC-10s were delivered new off the production line as pure passenger aircraft (though all were later converted to tankers, apart from the one that Rolls-Royce bent)..


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Jan 2016)

F70100 said:


> Although the Arrow is spoiling the view of the Queen of the Skies behind it!
> 
> A disturbing thread this; I've worked for two of the airlines featured and flown the Queen of the Skies above. Too much like being at work...



Queen Of The Skies??

I don't see the Concorde there, and I most certainly don't see that American imposter to the crown, the '747.


----------



## F70100 (1 Feb 2016)

Have you never heard of the Belfast Concorde, the Shorts 360 .


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Feb 2016)

The Flying Portakabin?


----------



## F70100 (1 Feb 2016)

That's the one.


----------



## Steeler (3 Feb 2016)

Bristol Fighter replica.


----------



## midlife (3 Feb 2016)

When I was younger I flew in G-BHZE, is there a registry where I can check if its still flying?

Shaun


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (3 Feb 2016)

midlife said:


> When I was younger I flew in G-BHZE, is there a registry where I can check if its still flying?
> 
> Shaun


Was it a Piper Cherokee Archer II?
If so it's not fared too well - https://www.gov.uk/aaib-reports/piper-pa-28-181-cherokee-archer-ii-g-bhze-16-april-2008


----------



## midlife (3 Feb 2016)

Same number so I guess its the same one. I have a picture with me stood next to it which I will dig out. I flew in it from an airport south of Glasgow 1982 as well as a Tomahawk. 

They were owned by a group of people who also had an Aeronca. The Tomahawk had a mind of its own! 

Is G-BHZE written off?

Shaun


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2016)

midlife said:


> When I was younger I flew in G-BHZE, is there a registry where I can check if its still flying?
> 
> Shaun


Try here got this G-BHZE


----------



## midlife (3 Feb 2016)

classic33 said:


> Try here got this G-BHZE
> View attachment 117859





classic33 said:


> Try here got this G-BHZE
> View attachment 117859



Thanks for that 

Shaun


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2016)

midlife said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> Shaun


Presume they got it airworthy. It passed its Noise Certification later the same year.


----------



## flatflr (3 Feb 2016)

F70100 said:


> Have you never heard of the Belfast Concorde, the Shorts 360 .





swl said:


> The Flying Portakabin?



Developed from the Skyvan, looked like somebody has delivered a plane, but took the plane away and left the box it came in...

That said, great planes, spent quite a bit of time in this one http://www.airplane-pictures.net/photo/63653/g-pigy-invicta-aviation-short-sc-7-skyvan/


----------



## midlife (3 Feb 2016)

Found it, Here we are,yours truly age 22 in 1982 standing next to the said plane having flown to one of the inner Hebrides, Islay I think it was.

Great days 

Shaun


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Feb 2016)

flatflr said:


> Developed from the Skyvan, looked like somebody has delivered a plane, but took the plane away and left the box it came in...
> 
> That said, great planes, spent quite a bit of time in this one http://www.airplane-pictures.net/photo/63653/g-pigy-invicta-aviation-short-sc-7-skyvan/



I recall reading a letter from a German tourist expressing her consternation when, after taking her seat in the waiting room, it taxied and took off!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2016)

I thought I would post these pictures of the rotating bombay of a Buccaneer taken at Kemble. They may come in handy if anyone is making a model.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Feb 2016)

Landed 200m away from the house this morning..
Directors of a national frozen food company up to praise local shop workforce..
makes a change they are usually here to close down places..


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (4 Feb 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I thought I would post these pictures of the *rotating bombay *of a Buccaneer taken at Kemble. They may come in handy if anyone is making a model.



A rotating (B)bombay??

What has the place in India got to do with it??


----------



## F70100 (4 Feb 2016)

midlife said:


> Found it, Here we are,yours truly age 22 in 1982 standing next to the said plane having flown to one of the inner Hebrides, Islay I think it was.
> 
> Great days
> 
> Shaun



If we're doing historic photos, here's my version: Grumman Traveller G-OBMW having flown it to Schiphol in 1984. If I'd known then how long I would subsequently spend sitting around there I think I would have chosen somewhere else to go, but that's another story.

Uncannily, this aircraft was also (like G-BHZE) written off in a landing bounce accident (not by me!).







@flatflr, that Skyvan's a looker; an aircraft folks were queueing up to jump out of


----------



## PRob (4 Feb 2016)

Spent an afternoon down at the new Bristow Base at Lydd recently with work. 
Nice looking machine, but very low ceiling inside.


----------



## midlife (4 Feb 2016)

F70100 said:


> If we're doing historic photos, here's my version: Grumman Traveller G-OBMW having flown it to Schiphol in 1984. If I'd known then how long I would subsequently spend sitting around there I think I would have chosen somewhere else to go, but that's another story.
> 
> Uncannily, this aircraft was also (like G-BHZE) written off in a landing bounce accident (not by me!).
> 
> ...



Ray Ban Aviators . Worn by the best 70's PPL holders 

Shaun


----------



## flatflr (4 Feb 2016)

F70100 said:


> @flatflr, that Skyvan's a looker; an aircraft folks were queueing up to jump out of



Yup, lots of take-offs and no landing in that one


----------



## User16390 (6 Feb 2016)

A glimpse of what the 6th generation fighter jets may look like

http://theaviationist.com/2016/02/05/new-ad-shows-6h-gen-fighter/

Footage of the B2 Stealth bomber


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P30Jf6bN2EA


----------



## Oldfentiger (11 Feb 2016)

Not sure where to post this, Jokes or here.
Anyway, a bit of humour, plane orientated..........

*WISDOM FROM TRAINING MANUALS*​ 
* 'If the enemy is in range, so are you.' 
- Infantry Journal- 
​ 'It is generally inadvisable to eject directly over the area you just bombed.' 
- US.Air Force Manual - 
​ 'Whoever said the pen is mightier than the sword, obviously never encountered automatic weapons.' 
- General MacArthur - 
​ 'You, you, and you ... Panic. The rest of you, come with me.' 
- Infantry Sgt.- 
​ 'Tracers work both ways.' 
- Army Ordnance Manual- *​*​ 'Five second fuses last about three seconds.' 
- Infantry Journal - *​*​ The three most useless things in aviation are: Fuel in the bowser; Runway behind you; and Air above you. 
-Basic Flight Training Manual- 
​ 'Any ship can be a minesweeper. Once.' 
- Naval Ops Manual - 
​ 'Never tell the Platoon Sergeant you have nothing to do.' 
- Unknown Infantry Recruit- 
​ 'If you see a bomb technician running, try to keep up to him.' 
- Infantry Journal- 
​ 'Yea, Though I Fly Through the Valley of the Shadow of Death, I Shall Fear No Evil. For I am at 50,000 Feet and Climbing.' 
- Sign over SR71 Wing Ops- 
​ 'You've never been lost until you've been lost at Mach 3.' 
-Paul F. Crickmore (SR71 test pilot)- 
​ 'The only time you have too much fuel is when you're on fire.' 
-Unknown Author- 
​ 'If the wings are traveling faster than the fuselage it has to be a helicopter -- and therefore, unsafe.' 
- Fixed Wing Pilot- 
​ 'When one engine fails on a twin-engine airplane, you always have enough power left to get you to the scene of the crash.' 
 -Multi-Engine Training Manual- 
​ 'Without ammunition, the Air Force is just an expensive flying club.' 
-Unknown Author- 
​ 'If you hear me yell;"Eject, Eject, Eject!", the last two will be echos.' 
If you stop to ask "Why?", you'll be talking to yourself, because by then you'll be the pilot.'
-Pre-flight Briefing from a Canadian F104 Pilot- 
​ 'What is the similarity between air traffic controllers and pilots? 
If a pilot screws up, the pilot dies; but If ATC screws up, .... the pilot dies.' 
-Sign over Control Tower Door- 
​ 'Never trade luck for skill.' 
-Author Unknown- 
​ The three most common expressions (or famous last words) in military aviation are:'Did you feel that?' 'What's that noise?' and'Oh S...!' 
-Authors Unknown-
​ 'Airspeed, altitude and brains. Two are always needed to successfully complete the flight.' 
-Basic Flight Training Manual- 
​ 'Flying the airplane is more important than radioing your plight to a person on the ground incapable of understanding or doing anything about it.' 
- Emergency Checklist- 
​ 'The Piper Cub is the safest airplane in the world; it can just barely kill you.' 
- Attributed to Max Stanley (Northrop test pilot) - 
​ 'There is no reason to fly through a thunderstorm in peacetime.' 
-Sign over Squadron Ops Desk at Davis-Montham AFB, AZ- 
​'You know that your landing gear is up and locked when it takes full power to taxi to the terminal.' - Lead-in Fighter Training Manual -
​As the test pilot climbs out of the experimental aircraft,
having torn off the wings and tail in the crash landing, the crash truck arrives.

The rescuer sees the bloodied pilot and asks,'What happened?' 
The pilot's reply: 'I don't know, I just got here myself!'*
​​


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Feb 2016)

Reminds me of:

After every flight, Qantas Airlines pilots fill out a form called a gripe sheet, which conveys to the mechanics problems encountered with the aircraft during the flight that need repair or correction. The mechanics read and correct the problem, and then respond in writing on the lower half of the form what remedial action was taken, and the pilot reviews the gripe sheets before the next flight. Never let it be said that ground crews and engineers lack a sense of humor.

Here are some supposedly actual logged maintenance complaints and problems as submitted by Qantas pilots and the solution as recorded by Qantas maintenance engineers.

*By the way, Qantas is the only major airline that has never had an accident.*

(P = The problem logged by the pilot.)
(S = The solution and action taken by the engineers.)

P: Left inside main tyre almost needs replacement.
S: Almost replaced left inside main tyre.

P: Test flight OK, except auto-land very rough.
S: Auto-land not installed on this aircraft.

P: Something loose in cockpit.
S: Something tightened in cockpit.

P: Dead bugs on windshield.
S: Live bugs on backorder.

P: Autopilot in altitude-hold mode produces a 200 feet per minute descent.
S: Cannot reproduce problem on ground.

P: Evidence of leak on right main landing gear.
S: Evidence removed.

P: DME volume unbelievably loud.
S: DME volume set to more believable level.

P: Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick.
S: That's what they're there for.

P: IFF inoperative.
S: IFF always inoperative in OFF mode.

P: Suspected crack in windshield.
S: Suspect you're right.

P: Number 3 engine missing.
S: Engine found on right wing after brief search.

P: Aircraft handles funny.
S: Aircraft warned to straighten up, fly right, and be serious.

P: Target radar hums.
S: Reprogrammed target radar with lyrics.

P: Mouse in cockpit.
S: Cat installed.

P: Noise coming from under instrument panel. Sounds like a midget pounding on something with a hammer.
S: Took hammer away from midget.

http://www.rb-29.net/html/03relatedstories/03.10.funstuff/17.qantas.htm


----------



## martint235 (11 Feb 2016)

C**p. Coffee all over keyboard. Still it's not my keyboard.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2016)

User said:


> The urban myth about Qantas not having had an accident simply isn't true (and basically arises because of a line in _Rain Man_) ... whilst it hasn't had a fatal jet accident it has had a number of fatal accidents involving non-jet craft. It's also had a number of non-fatal accidents/incidents, like over-running the runway in Bangkok in 1999.




That Quantas mechanics check form is also a myth. It's been passed around as being loads of different airlines however Quantas is the one that seemed to have stuck. Snopes has it as originating from a military airbase somewhere rather then commercial.


----------



## Spinney (11 Feb 2016)

Flight magazine, back when I were a young 'un, used to have a mildly amusing section called Straight and Level. Sadly the only thing I recall from is was:

Pilot: my engine's on fire!
Co-pilot [smug]: mine isn't!


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2016)

http://www.airlinepilotforums.com


----------



## Spinney (11 Feb 2016)

classic33 said:


> http://www.airlinepilotforums.com/hangar-talk/68901-thought-day.html


That part of their forum is nothing to do with planes!


----------



## F70100 (11 Feb 2016)

Words you never want to hear on the flight deck:

"Hey, watch this..."


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2016)

Whilst on the subject of landings and things, there was an article in Aeroplane Monthly a few years ago concerning a B36 landing at Boscombe down. I am not too sure how it went but it was along these lines. The B36 was being guided in by air traffic control, height and distance from the runway. As it got closer the American pilot called out. " Gee! Your runway is rough!"
To which the air traffic controller replied. " What do you mean, You haven't reached the perimeter yet!"
The American pilot had mistaken the landing lights as the end of the runway and had landed in a field a 1/4 of a mile away.


----------



## DaveReading (11 Feb 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Whilst on the subject of landings and things, there was an article in Aeroplane Monthly a few years ago concerning a B36 landing at Boscombe down. I am not too sure how it went but it was along these lines. The B36 was being guided in by air traffic control, height and distance from the runway. As it got closer the American pilot called out. " Gee! Your runway is rough!"
> To which the air traffic controller replied. " What do you mean, You haven't reached the perimeter yet!"
> The American pilot had mistaken the landing lights as the end of the runway and had landed in a field a 1/4 of a mile away.


----------



## midlife (11 Feb 2016)

That picture reminds me of the Cornfield Bomber 

Shaun


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2016)

midlife said:


> That picture reminds me of the Cornfield Bomber
> 
> Shaun



Could you please explain what the Cornfield Bomber was?


----------



## midlife (11 Feb 2016)

F106 that gently landed itself in a Cornfield after the pilot ejected. Bizarre 






There was also a plane that flew around Europe after the pilot ejected and had to be shot down but I'd have to Google that one.

Shaun


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2016)

Is that a Delta Dagger? Or a Dart?

There was a story of a Chance Vought Crusader flying with its wings folded. I am not sure how the pilot got into that situation but he survived, that was in another magazine that I read, I have got it somewhere. 

Geoff.


----------



## midlife (11 Feb 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Is that a Delta Dagger? Or a Dart?
> 
> There was a story of a Chance Vought Crusader flying with its wings folded. I am not sure how the pilot got into that situation but he survived, that was in another magazine that I read, I have got it somewhere.
> 
> Geoff.



F106 so Delta Dagger 

Area ruled from the start. I built a model of one years ago when I had a go at all the century series of fighters 

Shaun


----------



## Hover Fly (11 Feb 2016)

midlife said:


> There was also a plane that flew around Europe after the pilot ejected and had to be shot down but I'd have to Google that one.


There was a Harrier shot down by a Lightning because the driver had ejected and it was flying towards the German border, 1971ish, is that the one?


----------



## Hover Fly (12 Feb 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/aUgK076pF5c


----------



## vernon (12 Feb 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Is that a Delta Dagger? Or a Dart?
> 
> There was a story of a Chance Vought Crusader flying with its wings folded. I am not sure how the pilot got into that situation but he survived, that was in another magazine that I read, I have got it somewhere.
> 
> Geoff.



There was more than one. Some of the flights were planned.

http://theaviationist.com/2014/02/19/us-navy-fighters-folded-wings/

There's also the tale of an Israeli F15 jet fighter flying with one wing missing...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M359poNjvVA


----------



## slowmotion (12 Feb 2016)

Ladies and Gentlemen.....The Gimli Glider....
http://www.wadenelson.com/gimli.html


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen.....The Gimli Glider....
> http://www.wadenelson.com/gimli.html


There was another plane from Canada which had to make an emergency landing at the Azores after running out of fuel over the Atlantic. The plane was an Airbus A320, the second engine packed up 100 miles from land so they had to glide the rest of the way.


----------



## DaveReading (12 Feb 2016)

Hover Fly said:


> There was a Harrier shot down by a Lightning because the driver had ejected and it was flying towards the German border, 1971ish, is that the one?



Great story, but sadly it's an urban myth.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Feb 2016)

It was an RAF Jaguar that got shot down by an RAF Phantom over Germany in 1983 - https://news.google.com/newspapers?...AIBAJ&sjid=a40DAAAAIBAJ&pg=6896,2312335&hl=en


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2016)

I think that a Harrier was spotted flying down the Bristol Channel without a pilot.


----------



## gbb (12 Feb 2016)

1983, i happened to look out my window at home and saw a bright orange fireball in the sky, small because of the distance, but i thought ooer, what the heck was that ?
Later that day, news reported two Harriers collided near Eye village. 2 deaths i seem to remember...MOD summary ..
http://webarchive.nationalarchives....01_harrier_t4_xw926_and_gr3_xv795_23feb83.pdf

At Christian Salvesens in Woodston, Peterborough, it has a tallish block and i was sat in the canteen looking toward the brickpits towards Yaxley etc....i saw an A10, a regular sighting at that time, slow and low, coming towards me maybe a mile away. In the same moment, a Jaguar (IIRC) came low and very fast over the pits at 90 degrees to the A10.
Jesus, the A10 instantly pulled up and sideways and shot back where he came. Incredibly agile and seemed to react instantly.
Near miss ?, these guys were maybe less than a 1/4 mile apart. I don't think the Jaguar even changed course, probably didnt have time.
If they'd have hit, i suspect debris would have been showered all over the A1139 coming off the A1. Closest ive ever seen two aircraft unwittingly together.


----------



## Spinney (12 Feb 2016)

Saw this one day from school :






Turned out to be this.


----------



## Spinney (12 Feb 2016)

I like sitting near the window watching the wings waving up and down gently, and thinking to myself that people like me had a hand in designing this...


----------



## donnydave (12 Feb 2016)

Spinney said:


> I like sitting near the window watching the wings waving up and down gently, and thinking to myself that people like me had a hand in designing this...



Have you ever sat right at the back on an aisle seat of something fairly big (i.e twin aisle) and before they draw the curtains you can see all the way down the plane, look at the line of the overhead lockers and see the whole length of the fuselage bending 

I also like to watch the wing tips wobbling around, makes me remember the various wing bending test videos around, there was one for the 787 where the wings got to something like 40° before they finally gave up. I like to listen to peoples stories of turbulence who describe how the plane was being shaken to pieces etc etc, imagining the pilots bravely wrestling with the controls when in actual fact all that's happened in the cockpit is the pilot has asked a stewardess for a napkin as he's spilled his orange juice . I've given up explaining that nose wheel imbalance/fan blade out is waaaaaaaaayyy worse than any turbulence, in fact I've all but given up explaining my job, I just say "engineer" and that's enough for most people


----------



## Spinney (12 Feb 2016)

donnydave said:


> Have you ever sat right at the back on an aisle seat of something fairly big (i.e twin aisle) and before they draw the curtains you can see all the way down the plane, look at the line of the overhead lockers and see the whole length of the fuselage bending


No, but on a slightly different subject I have sat in one of the front seats on a flight into Lukla, where you can lean sideways a bit and see right through the cockpit windows at the wall of rock the plane is heading for...


(best bit from 1 minute)


And take-off are quite exciting too (ye, the runway really does slope like that)


----------



## donnydave (12 Feb 2016)

'kinell!


----------



## Spinney (12 Feb 2016)

donnydave said:


> 'kinell!


Yeah, that's what I thought at the time!
We had several hours to kill in Lukla when we arrived, sat at a tea house watching the planes come and go. 
Sadly, people do get killed now and then flying into there.


----------



## DaveReading (12 Feb 2016)

swl said:


> It was an RAF Jaguar that got shot down by an RAF Phantom over Germany in 1983



The Jaguar pilot in question had a charmed life. Following that incident (actually in May 1982), he ejected again 5 months later from another Jaguar which suffered an engine fire over northern Scotland.

One of the few bits that was retrieved from the peat bog where it crashed:






Placard, presented by 14 Sqn ground crew, reads "Sorry, Boss, this was one we could not fix".


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2016)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g63nWQlHfkM


Lots of Vampires and Meteors and other fine entertainments.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2016)

Eric Melrose Brown

_"In a career that spanned an era from biplanes to the threshold of spaceflight, Captain Brown, by his own accounts and Royal Navy records, flew 487 distinct types of aircraft, more than any pilot in history, and set a world record of 2,407 landings on aircraft carriers, including the first by a jet plane."_


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Feb 2016)

Helluva guy. RIP


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Feb 2016)

A must see, repeated this Friday at 7pm 


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LEe5ul37Q7g


----------



## Illaveago (29 Feb 2016)

I think that there is an exercise going on on Salisbury plain! I have just seen an Apache followed by a Blackhawk. A couple of minutes later a Chinook followed by an Osprey all going in the same direction.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Feb 2016)

swl said:


> Helluva guy. RIP



I didn't know he had just died. My wife and I were watching his documentary the other day and were saying why didn't he get a Knighthood for all that he had done.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2016)

This time I managed to catch them but this time it was 2 Ospreys!


----------



## beastie (1 Mar 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Which island is it, where the planes land on the beach?





DaveReading said:


> Barra.



View: http://youtu.be/mIIHJdnsASA


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2016)

Operation Tractable is the reason for all the air activity at the moment. All I saw yesterday were a couple of Chinooks and several Apaches.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2016)

I managed to get a better picture of an Osprey today.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Mar 2016)

One of these was hedge hopping on my ride today.


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Mar 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I managed to get a better picture of an Osprey today.
> View attachment 120673



Come over our house quite often as they are based at Mildenhall;you can certainly hear them coming the noise they make!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Come over our house quite often as they are based at Mildenhall;you can certainly hear them coming the noise they make!



It was all quiet today ! Nothing apart from a couple of light aeroplanes.


----------



## Profpointy (7 Mar 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> One of these was hedge hopping on my ride today.



was driving past Burford some years back to see a Chinook dangling a Bedford army truck on a rope. Impressive !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2016)

Profpointy said:


> was driving past Burford some years back to see a Chinook dangling a Bedford army truck on a rope. Impressive !


The Chinooks do an impressive display at airshows. I wouldn't want to be on board when they do it.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2016)

It is the last flight of the Sea King from RNS Yeovilton today. There is going to be a flypast this morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2016)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-f1V_kT4Ec&ebc=ANyPxKq-CFAUwzsnaOzXhyZwHSACX88LBL3FfbRx1qlzLmmI_X81wFw7iAorfWi0ehTabvHPG-cIUUcA49QqUgmd3WpkfmZRtw

First try, and second successful test of the Goblin, built to be a parasitic fighter for the B-36, although being tested with a B-29.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-f1V_kT4Ec&ebc=ANyPxKq-CFAUwzsnaOzXhyZwHSACX88LBL3FfbRx1qlzLmmI_X81wFw7iAorfWi0ehTabvHPG-cIUUcA49QqUgmd3WpkfmZRtw
> 
> First try, and second successful test of the Goblin, built to be a parasitic fighter for the B-36, although being tested with a B-29.



"Landing" back aboard was supposed to next to impossible. Landing on the ground, impossible.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2016)

Did they find the pilot? They seemed to be looking for him.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> "Landing" back aboard was supposed to next to impossible. Landing on the ground, impossible.


The first instance shows a ground landing(of course, on a dry lake bed, after the pilot smashed the canopy attempting hook up, the second run was successful. It was not a particularly useful weapons system, especially as the surface-to-air missile was being developed at this time. So the need for a fighter aircraft was lessened, and other fighters were getting longer range due to mid-air refueling, and the B-36 was getting ready to be superseded by the B-52.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2016)

I should further add that most of the flights in this aircraft's history of less than three flight hours resulted in a forced landing on its bottom skid at Muroc Lake Bed. Performance was not what it was supposed to be for this fighter, another factor in the programs' cancellation.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2016)

I managed to just catch the Grizzly on its way out yesterday


----------



## Spinney (15 Apr 2016)

Came across this nice footage of a Gripen flying... I wouldn;t call it jaw-dropping as the website says, but it's very pretty!


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2016)

I didn't know the Typhoon had an arrestor hook, I only noticed it whilst looking through some pictures.


----------



## DaveReading (10 May 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I didn't know the Typhoon had an arrestor hook, I only noticed it whilst looking through some pictures.



And it isn't just for decoration:


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2016)

A Boeing B52 flew low over Chippenham earlier this afternoon, I rushed to get my camera but it dissapeared into the low cloud, it seemed to be heading for Fairford.


----------



## DaveReading (4 Jun 2016)

Illaveago said:


> A Boeing B52 flew low over Chippenham earlier this afternoon, I rushed to get my camera but it dissapeared into the low cloud, it seemed to be heading for Fairford.



One of three that are there at the moment on temporary detachment.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jun 2016)

Here's an SG-38, designed in 1938. It looks like a lot of fun if you are fortunate enough to have the _cojones_ to fly it.
[media]
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIY8lyl0m_4
[/media]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DFS_SG_38_Schulgleiter

I really liked this bit in the Wiki article...

_The usual launch method was by __bungee cord__ from a sloped hill. Because training was conducted solely by solo flight the aircraft had to be very easy to fly and *also easy to repair*_


----------



## DaveReading (5 Jun 2016)

slowmotion said:


> It looks like a lot of fun if you are fortunate enough to have the _cojones_ to fly it.



Many Air Cadets in the UK had their first taste of solo gliding in something very similar:


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jun 2016)

DaveReading said:


> Many Air Cadets in the UK had their first taste of solo gliding in something very similar:



I love the "winch"! Did they use bungees?


----------



## DaveReading (5 Jun 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I love the "winch"! Did they use bungees?



Normally bungee-launched.


----------



## gbb (11 Jun 2016)

Laid in my garden on the southern edge of Peterborough I hear slow jet engines. Ooh, two B52s not pa4ticually high, side by side'ish, banking over and headed east toward Lakenheath I assume . Never ever saw one before, let alone two.

Later, a lone probable Spitfire (quite high and it's hazy) flew north, using the A1 I assume as reference.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2016)

gbb said:


> Laid in my garden on the southern edge of Peterborough I hear slow jet engines. Ooh, two B52s not pa4ticually high, side by side'ish, banking over and headed east toward Lakenheath I assume . Never ever saw one before, let alone two.
> 
> Later, a lone probable Spitfire (quite high and it's hazy) flew north, using the A1 I assume as reference.


RAF cutbacks?


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2016)

gbb said:


> Laid in my garden on the southern edge of Peterborough I hear slow jet engines. Ooh, *two B52s* not pa4ticually high, side by side'ish, banking over and headed east toward Lakenheath I assume . Never ever saw one before, let alone two.
> 
> Later, a lone probable Spitfire (quite high and it's hazy) flew north, using the A1 I assume as reference.


Expect more in the coming days
http://www.eur.army.mil/SaberStrike/


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2016)

I took this picture of this Yak yesterday and noticed the spirals coming off the propeller tips.


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2016)

Had an Osprey fly over here t'other day. Don't see many of them.


----------



## midlife (12 Jun 2016)

Propeller tip vortices 






Shaun


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2016)

You wouldn't get me doing this.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2016)

Illaveago said:


> You wouldn't get me doing this.
> View attachment 131768


Why not?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2016)

classic33 said:


> Why not?



I would look silly posing like that!


----------



## Spinney (12 Jun 2016)

midlife said:


> Propeller tip vortices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen many pics of those.
Talking of vortices, though...


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2016)

Anyone here listen to HF or VHF air band or decode ACARS?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2016)

Drago said:


> Anyone here listen to HF or VHF air band or decode ACARS?


Now and again. Under the North-South corridor and close to three airports.


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Jun 2016)

Drago said:


> Had an Osprey fly over here t'other day. Don't see many of them.



See them a lot here but then we do live under the flightpath in to Mildenhall where they are based.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 Jun 2016)

Drago said:


> Had an Osprey fly over here t'other day. Don't see many of them.



We had a Buzzard fly over the other day too. Dead common though! 



Elybazza61 said:


> See them a lot here but then we do live under the flightpath in to Mildenhall where they are based.



That`s clever... Do the makers of Springwatch know?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2016)

Here is a picture of the Gnat display team taken at Weston Super Mare Air Day yesterday.


----------



## colly (19 Jun 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Here is a picture of the Gnat display team taken at Weston Super Mare Air Day yesterday.
> View attachment 132404



The Gnat. My favourite airfix model.


----------



## midlife (19 Jun 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Here is a picture of the Gnat display team taken at Weston Super Mare Air Day yesterday.
> View attachment 132404





colly said:


> The Gnat. My favourite airfix model.



The Gnat, the aircraft technicians worst nightmare 

Shaun


----------



## colly (19 Jun 2016)

midlife said:


> The Gnat, the aircraft technicians worst nightmare
> 
> Shaun


Really ? Because they were so compact ?


----------



## DaveReading (19 Jun 2016)

midlife said:


> The Gnat, the aircraft technicians worst nightmare



Horrendously complicated to maintain, but a superb aerobatic aircraft with a phenomenal rate of roll, as demonstrated by the Red Arrows' "twinkle" manoeuvre (fast forward to 6:45):


----------



## midlife (19 Jun 2016)

colly said:


> Really ? Because they were so compact ?



My Uncle built Buccaneers and I'm sure he used to laugh at the poor old Gnat as apparently it was a design nightmare and the instructor in the back could only see the back of a helmet !


Shaun


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Jun 2016)

BBMF Hurricane and Spitfire flying around in this neck of the woods this weekend (18th & 19th June).

Also a pair of very slow biplanes. Anyone know what they may have been?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2016)

The Gnat was designed by the same chap that designed the Westland Lysander, Whirlwind twin engined fighter bomber, Canberra and Lightning.
W.E.W. Petter.


----------



## midlife (19 Jun 2016)

Illaveago said:


> The Gnat was designed by the same chap that designed the Westland Lysander, Whirlwind twin engined fighter bomber, Canberra and Lightning.
> W.E.W. Petter.



I think the Indians improved it as the Ajeet to iron out some of the design flaws 

Shaun


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2016)

The Breitling Wing Walkers were at Weston Saturday afternoon, they are Boeing Steerman Biplanes, noisey and bright orange. They were there a bit before 5 o' clock, the BBMF were there with the Spit and Hurricane earlier. Weston also had a group of 3 Stompe biplanes, a bit like Tiger Moths.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2016)

Folland designed a single seat version of the Gnat called the Midge I think!


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> BBMF Hurricane and Spitfire flying around in this neck of the woods this weekend (18th & 19th June).
> 
> Also a pair of very slow biplanes. Anyone know what they may have been?


 R. A.F . Cosford Airshow was on Sunday 19th.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2016)

A couple of photos from Weston


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Jun 2016)

Illaveago said:


> A couple of photos from Weston
> View attachment 132515


3 off SE5's? WW1 replicas....... Great War Display Team?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Jun 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> 3 off SE5's? WW1 replicas....... Great War Display Team?


Got that wrong I think

STAMPE SV4C(G) according to the G-AWEF registration here https://www.caa.co.uk/Aircraft-register/G-INFO/Guidance-on-using-the-G-INFO-Database/


----------



## DaveReading (20 Jun 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Folland designed a single seat version of the Gnat called the Midge I think!



The Midge (only one built) was the predecessor of the Gnat. The latter was also built as a single-seater for Finland and Yugoslavia, and licence-built in India, as well as the 2-seat trainer version for the RAF.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> 3 off SE5's? WW1 replicas....... Great War Display Team?



Sorry they are Stompe biplanes , they may have been used in films as WW1 fighters. Or is it Stampe. I'm not sure now.


----------



## DaveReading (20 Jun 2016)

Stampe - Belgium's answer to the Tiger Moth.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2016)

I saw this plane at Yeovilton, it is a new one for me. I think it is a Textron Scorpion.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Jul 2016)

Poor man's fighter bomber, I've heard that described as.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Jul 2016)

Amazing what you see lying by the road.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Jul 2016)




----------



## midlife (6 Jul 2016)

A Buccaneer too. One of my fave planes...... is it the Highland Aviation Museum or is the door an exhibit?

Shaun


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Jul 2016)

It was the (unfortunately closed) Highland Aviation Museum. I thought the Hunter looked good.


----------



## arranandy (6 Jul 2016)

There was an RAF Airbus A330 MRTT doing circuits and bumps at Prestwick Airport today. I was surprised how quiet it was


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Jul 2016)

I spent half an hour last month watching a Typhoon doing circuits and bumps at Lossiemouth. It certainly wasn't quiet.


----------



## Brandane (6 Jul 2016)

arranandy said:


> There was an RAF Airbus A330 MRTT doing circuits and bumps at Prestwick Airport today. I was surprised how quiet it was


I remember (not all that long ago) when they used to use Prestwick for Concorde pilot training, doing touch and go circuits all day. It wasn't quiet!


----------



## growingvegetables (6 Jul 2016)

arranandy said:


> ... an RAF Airbus A330 MRTT doing circuits and bumps ...


Hmmm - the fuel tanker needed *every hour* for the spanking new F 35s? "... flew the F-35A models across the Atlantic Thursday for seven hours and 45 minutes ... (including) seven airborne refuelings."

Or the RAF's "new jet that will provide VIP transport for government ministers and the Royal Family"? "Cam Force One" ---


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2016)

The F35s would have been topped off regularly to ensure they always had near full tanks in case they had to divert in an emergency. You could also say it's a prudent use of resources to fly politicians around in a fuel truck.


----------



## marknotgeorge (7 Jul 2016)

That reminds me, I went to the Aeropark at East Midlands airport the other Sunday. Saw some stuff (click to embiggen):















The prototype Britten Sheriff, which never flew before the designer died in the late 70s.


----------



## ozboz (11 Jul 2016)

These were always a favourite of mine , dont know why , just a boyhood thing , must have seen a couple of films about how The USA and John Wayne win the war and PBY's were in them , maybe one day i'll get to see one


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Jul 2016)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 134646
> These were always a favourite of mine , dont know why , just a boyhood thing , must have seen a couple of films about how The USA and John Wayne win the war and PBY's were in them , maybe one day i'll get to see one



They have one at IWM at Duxford;seen it flying about a few times over Ely,dunno if it's still flying now though.


----------



## ozboz (12 Jul 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> They have one at IWM at Duxford;seen it flying about a few times over Ely,dunno if it's still flying now though.


Wow !! Thanks for that ! Im only about 1/12 hours from there , 
XLNT !!


----------



## Glenn (12 Jul 2016)

One of the few Nimrods I never worked on, XW664


marknotgeorge said:


> That reminds me, I went to the Aeropark at East Midlands airport the other Sunday. Saw some stuff (click to embiggen):


----------



## Glenn (12 Jul 2016)

The Catalina from Duxford did a flying UK tour 3 years ago, I saw at Cromarty, they did a brief display in the entrance to the firth.


----------



## Glenn (12 Jul 2016)

Two planes I would like to see fly again are the Mosquito http://www.peoplesmosquito.org.uk/ and a Camberra http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-36352330


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 Jul 2016)

User said:


> I've flown in a Catalina. Extraordinary aircraft!



I saw it at the last RAF Leuchars air show in 2013. Great to see!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jul 2016)

Another museum today - name the planes


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jul 2016)




----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jul 2016)




----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 Jul 2016)

swl said:


> Another museum today - name the planes
> 
> View attachment 134764
> View attachment 134765
> ...



Canberra, ummm, a SAAB... 105 is it?..... I can't remember the name of the one with the double propellor, but..... That is a Hawker Sidley Trident behind in one of your other messages.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (13 Jul 2016)

1st post
Canberra
Draken
Super Sabre
Shooting Star

2nd post
Hunter
Gannet
Lightning

3rd post
Mystere

Hopefully all those years of reading Speed and Power magazine in my youth has paid off


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 Jul 2016)

Of course it is a Lightning, I seemed to have overlooked that!! 

That is a Trident Airliner behind though in the second set of pictures, the one that looks like it has a flagpole coming out the roof. Its probably a Trident 3.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jul 2016)

Ffoeg said:


> 1st post
> Canberra
> Draken
> Super Sabre
> ...



Spot on. The Draken was beautiful - look at the shape, so futuristic for the 60s


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 Jul 2016)

swl said:


> Spot on. The Draken was beautiful - look at the shape, so futuristic for the 60s
> 
> View attachment 134781



What museum is it?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (13 Jul 2016)

Here's a few from Carlisle Airport Museum. 

Compared with some of the other wee museums dotted about these are in quite good nick


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 Jul 2016)

Ffoeg said:


> Here's a few from Carlisle Airport Museum.
> 
> Compared with some of the other wee museums dotted about these are in quite good nick



Isn't that a Froglet from the Clangers?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (13 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Isn't that a Froglet (I think they were) from the Clangers?


I think you might be right


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jul 2016)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGkpHyeGUnk


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What museum is it?



Dumfries aviation museum


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 Jul 2016)

swl said:


> Dumfries aviation museum



Cool!! I haven't seen a Trident in ages so I'll have to go some time.

Its just a pity it looks like it needs a bit of work done to it.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jul 2016)

The Trident is a fuselage only but I was impressed by the (relatively) huge wooden fold down tables -






And the ashtrays in the armrests


----------



## ozboz (13 Jul 2016)

I remember this from when we used to go to the Docks in Salford , 
http://www.canalarchive.org.uk/Tpages/html/T1546.html


----------



## DaveReading (13 Jul 2016)

Ffoeg said:


> 1st post
> Canberra
> Draken
> Super Sabre
> ...



Also visible in some of the photos are a Wessex, Sycamore and a Jet Provost in a distinctly dodgy colour scheme,


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 Jul 2016)

swl said:


> The Trident is a fuselage only but I was impressed by the (relatively) huge wooden fold down tables -
> 
> View attachment 134793
> 
> ...



Yes the Trident 1 they are restoring at Sunderland (G - ARPO) has had wooden 'Pullman' tables fitted amongst other things. I presume these are the same.


----------



## ozboz (13 Jul 2016)

An interesting doc film about Catalinas , worth watching

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xMkYzO0_By0


----------



## ozboz (16 Jul 2016)

A nice story ...
http://frces.tv/qam2hF


----------



## Profpointy (18 Jul 2016)

No pictures sadly, but saw a tilt-rotored Osprey flying round Wastwater in the lakes last week. Never seen one in real life before. I didn't think our lot had them, so presumably some yanks over practicing, unless Boeing lent the RAF one for a test drive.

A Hercules was flying low down the valley a day or two later as well

(Although only saw it fleetingly I can't imagine anything else remotely similar to the Osprey that it could conceivably be.)


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Jul 2016)

User said:


> I've flown in a Catalina. Extraordinary aircraft!



Ah, Catalinas







There's also one in that pic.


----------



## ozboz (22 Jul 2016)

1 photo , 2 beauties !!


----------



## Spinney (2 Sep 2016)

Bit of a brown-trouser moment for the crew...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/video_and_audio/headlines/37248696


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Sep 2016)

And everyone on deck getting out of the way of that wire whiplashing.


----------



## DaveReading (2 Sep 2016)

swl said:


> And everyone on deck getting out of the way of that wire whiplashing.



Not everyone got out of the way - 8 sailors were injured by the flailing cable, one sustaining a fractured skull, and two parked aircraft were damaged. 

It happened back in March, and the pilots were subsequently awarded the Armed Forces Air Medal for saving their aircraft.


----------



## Yellow Fang (2 Sep 2016)

swl said:


> Ah, Catalinas
> 
> View attachment 135704
> 
> ...



If he's planning to land then he's leaving it a bit close.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2016)

Chinook flew over a couple of days ago
Northwards, then southwards again, a couple of hours later


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2016)

We were stopping in Charlecote a couple of years ago, & previous OS map investigation (to find running routes, whilst there) revealed the nearness of an airfield
Home to XM655 (the Vulcan featured in the Guy Martin programme, where he taxied it










swl said:


> View attachment 115369





Mad Doug Biker said:


> I saw the last two Navy search and rescue Seakings of HMS Gannet fly over Dumbarton (19 and 25), and one of the two green navy helicopters.
> 
> Sit back and enjoy the noise which I have been privy to for YEARS, even if the filming is a bit crap!!
> 
> ...




We used to get Sea-Kings landing at the Hospital, if the (Yorkshire) Air-Ambulance was unavailable - rare now, as they have 2 (based at Nostell Priory, where I ParkRun, & my wife has her company office)
A few of us got a look around it once, crikey, it was like having a single-decker bus with a rotor!
All of the hi-tech instrumentation was very intriguing, *but*, more reassuring was the pouch full of very well used & notated OS maps!!

The old one (in April 2004) at the Hospital


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2016)

Sunday 28th June 2015
Finningley Airport










Pontefract RaceCourse, from 2,000 feet(ish?)
A friend with a PPL, took me up, from Sherburn, for a couple of hours
September 2005




Bolton Abbey


----------



## cisamcgu (29 Sep 2016)

Just saw this flying past my office window this morning, a most ungainly beast, but rather lovely






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airbus_Beluga


----------



## tyred (29 Sep 2016)

I favour a nice Stanley myself


----------



## cisamcgu (29 Sep 2016)

tyred said:


> I favour a nice Stanley myself




Nice plane


----------



## macp (29 Sep 2016)

psmiffy said:


> No real favourite - tho we had B52s on detachment for a while - most impressive has to be Vulcans doing group scrambles - come in at 5am and sit - we would run round house taking down anything that might fall off mantlepieces et.al. - before rolling down runway and climbing steeply- on occasion two sets of three - SR-71 was a frequent visitor coming in late and taking off at dawn


Fascinating would love to read more about this, where was this ?


----------



## macp (4 Oct 2016)

Amazing pics I stole from another forum but Im a huge aircraft fan,

In my top ten fave aircraft the Lightning






F4 phantom


----------



## Houthakker (4 Oct 2016)

Thanks for sharing those macp. Love the Lightning


----------



## macp (4 Oct 2016)

Houthakker said:


> Thanks for sharing those macp. Love the Lightning


An awesome plane the lightning and still bloody fast even by todays standards. They were or are still flying one in South Africa


----------



## DaveReading (4 Oct 2016)

macp said:


> In my top ten fave aircraft the Lightning



Though, being picky, your first photo is upside-down.


----------



## macp (4 Oct 2016)

DaveReading said:


> Though, being picky, your first photo is upside-down.


Not sure if you are joking but the Lightning is doing a barrel roll


----------



## macp (4 Oct 2016)

One more just because its awesome


----------



## ozboz (5 Oct 2016)

As a young Soldier , I was lucky enough to fly all over Hong Kong in one if these Scouts ,the pilot took us over Hong Kong Island and the Territories , amazing places to vew from the air and relatively low level , the sight that lingers from that day was flying over the partly submerged and listing Queen Mary in The harbour


----------



## DaveReading (5 Oct 2016)

macp said:


> Not sure if you are joking but the Lightning is doing a barrel roll



No, I'm not, and no, it isn't.

But don't take my word for it, trust the original photographer:

http://www.lightnings.org.uk/ian-black/

Though if you scroll down his page he does have a couple of photos of genuinely inverted Lightnings.


----------



## macp (5 Oct 2016)

DaveReading said:


> No, I'm not, and no, it isn't.
> 
> But don't take my word for it, trust the original photographer:
> 
> ...


Then sir indeed you have my apologies and thanks for the excellent link. I shall be gone awhile see you later.


----------



## midlife (5 Oct 2016)

Tilt rotor Osprey just thundered over the House a minute ago.... south of Carlisle heading towards Carlisle Airport. Never seen one around here before, maybe there's an exercise at the airport?

Love the cranked wing XL (I think) in the pic above, font see many pics of those.....pity it didn't go into production along with the F15 Eagle.

Shaun


----------



## stearman65 (5 Oct 2016)

Only just found this thread. I'm into AV made 3 shows on our trip to RAF Cosford this summer, This one's called the JET AGE.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltHQjLJJEBQ


----------



## macp (5 Oct 2016)

Love Cosford been many times its a must visit for anybody with even a remote interest in aircraft or engineering


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Oct 2016)

@macp 

Im more a fan of the P-38 Lightning












Its hard to find a good image that really does this beast justice. Its been one of my favorites since I read the book 'The Last Dogfight' in primary school.


----------



## stearman65 (6 Oct 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> @macp
> 
> Im more a fan of the P-38 Lightning
> 
> ...


Originally made by Lockheed, which started off as Lockhead in the 1920's.


----------



## stearman65 (6 Oct 2016)

2nd in my series from Cosford.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glHmFaEoxjY


----------



## DaveReading (6 Oct 2016)

First aircraft built by the Loughead Aircraft Manufacturing Company in 1918:


----------



## stearman65 (6 Oct 2016)

To complete the set of 3 "The Cold War".

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYNfiSv5-Ig


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Oct 2016)

stearman65 said:


> To complete the set of 3 "The Cold War".
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYNfiSv5-Ig



Brilliant - thank you. Cosford has been on my list for some time. I'd been intending to take my dad in November, when they've got the Conservation centre open for 1 week to the public. The idea being so he could see the work they're doing on the Hendon Wellington, as he did his initial training at Cosford, and then subsequently worked on Wellingtons during the war. Sadly, he died in April, but I'll still go and reminisce.


----------



## stearman65 (6 Oct 2016)

DaveReading said:


> First aircraft built by the Loughead Aircraft Manufacturing Company in 1918:


There is a book I read about 20 years ago giving the Loughhead history, He's under reported for the things he achieved early on. I'm not certain but he could have beaten Lindburgh across the Atlantic but for certain circumstances?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allan_Lockheed


----------



## Cycleops (7 Oct 2016)

Houthakker said:


> Thanks for sharing those macp. Love the Lightning



You could have one in your back garden for a few grand, just like Clarkson.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2016)

Cycleops said:


> You could have one in your back garden for a few grand, just like Clarkson.


Gardens too short!


----------



## DaveReading (7 Oct 2016)

classic33 said:


> Gardens too short!



Just needs a bit of lateral thinking:






Or should that be vertical thinking?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Oct 2016)

One of these flew over here the other day


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2016)

DaveReading said:


> Just needs a bit of lateral thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one of the reasons why I do not like the Cold War Museum at Cosford, all of the aircraft are crammed into a small space so that you cannot see them properly. I much prefer the other museums on the site where you can get a better view of the exhibits.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Oct 2016)

I saw a couple of military planes as they came into Bruntingthorpe one day this week. No idea what they were but they were flying very low.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (7 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I saw a couple of military planes as they came into Bruntingthorpe one day this week. No idea what they were but they were flying very low.



I find that aircraft have a strange habit of flying very low as they come in to an airfield. 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Oct 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I find that aircraft have a strange habit of flying very low as they come in to an airfield.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.



They were flying low from a fair way out and very close together as well, they were only seconds apart. I was surprised not to see one of them circle. To be fair I never saw them land as I was the wrong side of Gilmorton and they may have flown straight over the aerodrome


----------



## midlife (7 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> They were flying low from a fair way out and very close together as well, they were only seconds apart. I was surprised not to see one of them circle. To be fair I never saw them land as I was the wrong side of Gilmorton and they may have flown straight over the aerodrome



Aside from the Osprey, the low fliers round here near Carlisle have been Typhoons and pairs of Tucanos jinking around behind the house, presumably hiding in the radar shadow of Cross Fell.

Shaun


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Aside from the Osprey, the low fliers round here near Carlisle have been Typhoons and pairs of Tucanos jinking around behind the house, presumably hiding in the radar shadow of Cross Fell.
> 
> Shaun



They were some sort of transporter, they were that low they must have been going into Bruntingthorpe, it was how close they were that surprised me, I've no idea how many runways Bruntingthorpe has so they may have been able to land together


----------



## midlife (7 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> They were some sort of transporter, they were that low they must have been going into Bruntingthorpe, it was how close they were that surprised me, I've no idea how many runways Bruntingthorpe has so they may have been able to land together



We get Hercules tooling around low down as well, when I lived up from Carlisle Airport they did passes as though they were landing. Amazingly quiet 







Not this low though. Lol

Occasionally C17 transports fly around but never down in the weeds ...

Shaun


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> We get Hercules tooling around low down as well, when I lived up from Carlisle Airport they did passes as though they were landing. Amazingly quiet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep looked like that, but they weren't quite that low. Now you mention it they were quiet.


----------



## Cycleops (7 Oct 2016)

Couldn't find the EE Lightning on ebay but they do sell them without the engine but here's one that will fit.
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/English-Ele...lls-Royce-Avon-Mk209-Jet-Engine-/141715218774
Don't forget you'll need two.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Couldn't find the EE Lightning on ebay but they do sell them without the engine but here's one that will fit.
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/English-Ele...lls-Royce-Avon-Mk209-Jet-Engine-/141715218774
> Don't forget you'll need two.


Can get an A-10, three miles away! With engines, minus cannon though.


----------



## midlife (7 Oct 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Couldn't find the EE Lightning on ebay but they do sell them without the engine but here's one that will fit.
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/English-Ele...lls-Royce-Avon-Mk209-Jet-Engine-/141715218774
> Don't forget you'll need two.



Long time since I've been to Manchester Science Museum but isn't that engine from the P1B? Is it still there? In fact it's been more than 20 years since I went there...






Shaun


----------



## DaveReading (7 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> They were some sort of transporter, they were that low they must have been going into Bruntingthorpe, it was how close they were that surprised me, I've no idea how many runways Bruntingthorpe has so they may have been able to land together



Most of the large transport aircraft that land at Bruntingthorpe leave there in small pieces.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Oct 2016)

If you're going to get a Lightning and do a restore you'll need one of theses:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/English-Electric-BAC-Lightning-Manual/dp/0857337688


----------



## Glenn (8 Oct 2016)

The Nimrod is XV249 a MR2P converted to an R1 after XW666 ditched in to the Moray Firth in 1995 after an engine fire. XV249 was in 'storage' for a couple of years before being pressed into service, it took 2 - 3 years for it to be fully converted to R1 spec.





https://aviation-safety.net/database/record.php?id=19950516-0

I was actually working from RAF Kinloss North Line on days when the plane ditched, I think the whole station breathed a huge sigh of relief when the 7 crew were rescued unharmed. It was the 1st Nimrod to be lost that year, 4 months later XV239 crashed in to Lake Ontario while performing at an air display.




stearman65 said:


> Only just found this thread. I'm into AV made 3 shows on our trip to RAF Cosford this summer, This one's called the JET AGE.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltHQjLJJEBQ


----------



## Cycleops (8 Oct 2016)

You don't need an engine to fly any plane, not even a jet. Anything becomes a glider without an engine. Have a look at theses PSS gliders ( Power Slope Soarers) just kept aloft on the lift generated by the slope. Watch out for the Nimrod.

View: https://youtu.be/UUpuYYALbNM


----------



## DaveReading (9 Oct 2016)

Cycleops said:


> You don't need an engine to fly any plane, not even a jet. Anything becomes a glider without an engine. Have a look at theses PSS gliders ( Power Slope Soarers) just kept aloft on the lift generated by the slope. Watch out for the Nimrod.



Somebody needs to have a chat with them about Reynolds Number.


----------



## EnPassant (9 Oct 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Anything becomes a glider without an engine.


F104 .
Link has some interesting stats, and some amusing stuff too, check out '4 stage descent'.
Notorious for gliding like a grand piano. I've got a photo somewhere of me with outstretched arms next to the wing of one and I can pretty much reach fuselage with one hand and wingtip with the other.
An exception that proves the rule though. And to be fair even that does glide, sort of.

edit: A snippet from there.
*Flight Control System*

The flight controls on the F-104 are hydraulic. Because the controls are irreversible, aerodynamic loads are not felt in the stick. The control feel is artificially generated by a system of cams and springs. *In the event of total loss of hydraulic power, you must eject.* The ailerons and rudder are equipped with a limiting system that restricts their deflection when the gear is up.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Oct 2016)

Very interesting. Yes, the Starfighter, or 'widowmaker' ,know for its distinct lack of wings. It's performance is still impressive even by today's standards. I remember reading the leading edge was fitted with protectors when on the ground as it was so sharp. Most accidents happened on landing With several flipping over. The Canadian airforce lost almost half of its 104s. Some jet designs make better gliders than others. The U2 above (remember Gary Powers?) is a good one as its high aspect wing ratio works well but is prone to 'tip stalling' in model form. There is one in the video.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2016)

I thought that I would post these pictures of a Lancaster that I took at Hullavington airfield in 1969 during the SMAE Nationals which were being held there. My friend and I had seen the Lanc parked in the hanger the previous day. As you can see there was no health and safety involved in those days, the Lanc had started up and taxied out and parked whilst we all took photos. After a while the Lanc moved out, opened up and thundered down the runway and took off.
That was in the days when Raymond Baxter would commentate at the Farnborough Airshow and say that the BBMF Lancaster was the only one flying, yet we had just seen this one take off.
You can now see this Lancaster in Lincolnshire as Just Jane.
Sorry the pictures are pdfs but the originals were tiffs and I couldn't upload them.


----------



## colly (19 Oct 2016)

That looks like the remains of a VC10.



DaveReading said:


> Most of the large transport aircraft that land at Bruntingthorpe leave there in small pieces.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Oct 2016)

This thing just went over my head, landing at Prestwick I presume. Is that the huge Russian thing I've heard of? It's massive!


----------



## macp (24 Oct 2016)

Yes that is the Antonov AN124 which is big but even bigger is the AN225

AN124







AN225


----------



## Cycleops (24 Oct 2016)

It looks like it's an Antonov 124. There's an even bigger six engine version the 224. The 124 comes in here occasionally and can carry things like railway locomotives.


----------



## macp (24 Oct 2016)

Talking of big planes, I love big planes

This is the AN124 next to a Galaxy C5 which is a monstrous thing having walked through one. Its like a bloody cathedral inside.






AN124 again and what a sight






Seen this lifting off from Manchester a time or two






I thought shirley this is not real but it is


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Oct 2016)

swl said:


> View attachment 149003
> View attachment 149004
> View attachment 149005
> 
> ...



That is an AN - 124..... And it is Ukranian actually, as it it's bigger sister, the AN-225 Mriya, of which only one exists.

The '124 is nice, although the Antonov 225 is the biggest plane in the world, and was built to carry the Soviet Space shuttle, but due to the fall of USSR, only one was completed (apparently there is another one still in bits at the Antonov factory).
Today it is used to transport oversized loads worldwide and can even carry rocket boosters on the nodes on the top where the space shuttle once sat.

It is so heavy that it needs two front landing gears, and these gears are also designed to pivot forwards, so that the plane's nose can practically lie on the tarmac if needed when the front door is opened.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Oct 2016)

Just look at the size of it at the end!:


View: https://youtu.be/cerAdT0qT2A


View: https://youtu.be/-ku0w0aVRWk


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Nov 2016)

I have been looking through my things as I am going to donate some things to a museum I have dealt with before.

But anyway, here are some of my items (some going, some I'm keeping, although I have a lot more not photographed):















Erste Klas on one side, First Class on the other:


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Nov 2016)

Both items that have clearly seen better days, a match book and a keyring from the '60s:






But look on the back of the matches, a little drawing of a Trident!:









Join our club!:









Then, there is this gem, given that EFTA is in the news right now....:




















And, the Argosy!:


----------



## DaveReading (23 Nov 2016)

Nice collection. 

Brings back fond memories of the BEA Argosy on the EFTA stamp (from 1967) and the Trident on the book of matches (before they moved the APU to the tail, so probably even earlier).


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Nov 2016)

I also remember buying this for the artwork. It sounds like they were making it up as they went along!! :






What is it??

It is a certificate given for flying over the Equator in 1949!

'Miss Shute' was/became a nurse, but is now deceased. This certificate was found in her house after she died according to the guy who sold it to me:










What have Les douge Gremlinettes' got to do with two pianos (at the end)?:






The name of the plane, Severn?? I was told there was no type called the 'Severn'.

Maybe it was a name given to that specific aircraft?:


----------



## Proto (23 Nov 2016)

Gratuitous photo of my fave plane


----------



## midlife (23 Nov 2016)

My fave pic of the Valkyrie with a Hustler chase plane....a bit scarred after a Mach 3 flight 

In a great book, called Rockwell, the heritage of North American. (I think)

Shaun


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Nov 2016)

Pretty sick, eh??!!:


----------



## Proto (23 Nov 2016)

I'm guessing you've all read this .......................

http://wesclark.com/burbank/sr_71.html


----------



## DaveReading (23 Nov 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> The name of the plane, Severn?? I was told there was no type called the 'Severn'.
> 
> Maybe it was a name given to that specific aircraft?



The latter. "Severn" was the name of one of BOAC's Short Solent flying boats.

This one, in fact:


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Nov 2016)

DaveReading said:


> The latter. "Severn" was the name of one of BOAC's Short Solent flying boats.
> 
> This one, in fact:



COOOOLL!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Nov 2016)

DaveReading said:


> The latter. "Severn" was the name of one of BOAC's Short Solent flying boats.
> 
> This one, in fact:



G - AHIH??

*EDIT: *Found it, it was G - AHIT, 'Severn', scrapped in Belfast in 1956 apparently


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Nov 2016)

Only 16 Short Solents were built apparently, and at the time, they must have been quite well known for them to simply be referred to by their names, a bit like ships (they were sea planes after all).

That certificate is truly a glimpse into the past anyway and is a tantalising glimpse into flight when it was a glamourous, but expensive adventure for the lucky few, worthy of being in a film!


----------



## DaveReading (23 Nov 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Only 16 Short Solents were built apparently, and at the time, they must have been quite well known for them to simply be referred to by their names, a bit like ships (they were sea planes after all).



In those days, British airlines usually gave their aircraft individual names (BA still do, for most of theirs). BOAC usually started all their names with the same letter as the aircraft type or class name.

The 16 Solents were named, all with vaguely watery connections, as follows: Salcombe, Salisbury, Sark, Scapa, Scarborough, Seaforth, Selkirk, Severn, Sheerness, Solway, Somerset, Southampton, Southsea, Stornoway, Sussex and Sutherland


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Nov 2016)

WOOF!!:


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Nov 2016)

2 survive.

One Solent is preserved in Aukland, NZ, and flew for Tasman Empire Airline Limited (TEAL), but the other preserved example, 'City of Cardiff' is a former BOAC one at a museum in Oakland, California.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Short_Solent

This second aircraft is apparently a big draw as it was used in the filming of the Indiana Jones film, Raiders Of The Lost Ark, deputising as a Pan Am Boeing 314 'China Clipper'* and is restored to the point that you can book a seat and have a meal in the style of if you were an actual passenger back in the day (for $125 though).

http://www.oaklandaviationmuseum.org/solent_flying_boat_32.html

http://www.oaklandaviationmuseum.org/solent_experience_22.html

Since it is former BOAC, I think I would most likely give them the certificate, but, alas, I would like to go and see the plane in person in the process, so it wont happen any time soon!








* - If I had the money, I would help them recover the last two surviving Boeing '314s':

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_314_Clipper#


----------



## DaveReading (24 Nov 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> the other preserved example, 'City of Cardiff' is a former BOAC one at a museum in Oakland, California.



The Solent at the Oakland museum is the former "Sutherland" from my list - it and several other BOAC aircraft subsequently went to Aquila Airways (the UK's last commercial flying boat operator), variously named as "City of ... "


----------



## pubrunner (24 Nov 2016)

swl said:


> View attachment 115369



I saw one these do the vertical climb in the late 60s, at RAF Finningley, it was a most amazing thing to see.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Nov 2016)

DaveReading said:


> The Solent at the Oakland museum is the former "Sutherland" from my list - it and several other BOAC aircraft subsequently went to Aquila Airways (the UK's last commercial flying boat operator), variously named as "City of ... "



Yes, I saw it was a Sunderland after writing that, but still, better than nowt!

I was wondering about the 'S' connections in the name, but read that it has been used by the RAF first.... Then I read that Solents hadn't been used by the RAF...... I was tired, so never looked it up any further....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Nov 2016)

City of Cardiff was originally meant to be a Sunderland III, but.....:

In 30 August 1944, the prototype (MZ269) first flew from the River Medway at Rochester. The increased engine power caused aerodynamic stability problems, and a new fin was designed with greater height with forward dorsal extension, plus a new tailplane with increased span and area.[3] Changes were so extensive, that the new aircraft was given the name Seaford.[4] Thirty production aircraft were ordered, but the first of these flew in April 1945, well after the introduction of the Sunderland Mark V, and too late to see combat in Europe. The prototypes were powered by Hercules XVII engines of 1,680 hp (1,253 kW), but production aircraft used 1,720 hp (1,283 kW) Hercules XIX engines. The planned Glenn Martin tail turrets were never installed. Eight production Seafords were completed; the first (NJ200) was used for trials at MAEE Felixstowe. The second production Seaford (NJ201) was evaluated by RAF Transport Command, then in December 1945 it was loaned without armament to BOAC as G-AGWU, then returned to MAEE as NJ201 in February 1946. In April 1946, the other six production Seafords were delivered to No. 201 Squadron RAF for brief operational trials. In 1948, those six aircraft were modified as civilian airliners at Belfast, then leased to BOAC with the designation Solent 3.[5]

It is NJ203 at the Oakland Museum.

So, it was a Sunderland 3, then a Seaford, and finally a Solent 3!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Nov 2016)

The other preserved one is a Solent 4, seemigly built at the same time as the BOAC Solent 2s', so there were 16 'real' Solents' (12 mk2s' and 4 mk4s') and 7 converted Sunderlands'/Seafords' (mk3):


*SurvivorsEdit*

Short Solent ZK-AMO Aranui, a Mk IV formerly used by TEAL firstly between Mechanics Bay on Auckland Harbour and Rose Bay Sydney Australia until superseded on scheduled services by the land based propliners. ZK-AMO was then redeployed on the iconic *Coral Route*, from Auckland New Zealand to Fiji, Samoa, Cook Islands, Tonga and Tahiti, until once again superseded by propliners in September 1960. ZK-AMO has been fully restored and preserved at the Museum of Transport and Technology in Auckland. Briefly overhauled outside when the Keith Park Memorial Aviation Display at MOTAT was enlarged 2010/2011.
An ex-BOAC Solent 3, later owned by Howard Hughes, has been rescued and is in the United States at the Oakland Aviation Museum in Oakland, California.;[6] it is this Solent which appears briefly (and anachronistically) in the film _Raiders of the Lost Ark_, though through matte effects is made to resemble a more historically accurate Boeing 314 Clipper.[7]

*VariantsEdit*

*Solent 2*
civilian version for BOAC of the Short Seaford, 12 aircraft built at Rochester[8]

*Solent 3*
converted S.45 Seaford. 7 aircraft - 6 at Queen's Island, Belfast, 1 at Hamble[8]

*Solent 4*
powered by Bristol Hercules 733, four aircraft built at Belfast[8]


----------



## DaveReading (24 Nov 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> So, it was a Sunderland 3, then a Seaford, and finally a Solent 3!



The Seaford was originally designated the Sunderland IV, substantially different from the Mark III (hence the new name). The two prototypes were built as such.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Nov 2016)

DaveReading said:


> The Seaford was originally designated the Sunderland IV, substantially different from the Mark III (hence the new name). The two prototypes were built as such.



Ah, my mistake, thanks!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Nov 2016)

Anyway, regardless of all of this, I have just been plunged into a part of Aviation History I knew very little about (I didn't even know of Seafords' and Solents'), so thanks!


----------



## DaveReading (24 Nov 2016)

There were lots of other Short flying boats starting with S, too. 

Last time I visited Queens Island (about 25 years ago), you could still see the slipway down which they were launched.

I don't think there's anything left of the original Rochester factory, though I could be wrong.


----------



## ozboz (24 Nov 2016)

Whilst living in Queensland , I saw many photos in varying places on the Gold Coast and maybe Brisbane of Short Flying Boats , an ideal Aircraft for the Australian Eastern Coast ,


----------



## midlife (24 Nov 2016)

Slightly off topic I built a flying porcupine Airfix model in about 1972...... dwarfed my wwII collection of fighters






Shaun


----------



## ozboz (24 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> Slightly off topic I built a flying porcupine Airfix model in about 1972...... dwarfed my wwII collection of fighters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a kid living in Wythenshawe , (a big estate near Manchester ),
Some brothers at the bottom of the Avenue appeared with a Monster Sunderland made of a dark rich coloured wood , the story was it had been crafted for windtunnel purposes , no doubt it has long gone now , but there wasnt an un envying Lad for miles around !!


----------



## macp (5 Dec 2016)

Proto said:


> Gratuitous photo of my fave plane


Wasnt there a horrific crash between a valk and the chase plane ?


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2016)

Yes, an F104 was sucked into the Valkyrie's slipstream, flipped, and crashed into the top of the bomber. Completely destroyed the Starfighter and the prototype. The footage is something else.


----------



## gbb (13 Dec 2016)

Stood I my workshop today overlooking Fenland fields, I hear a distant low pitched ...
'Thumpa thumpa thumpa thumpa...'
...out to the door to see a Chinook descending through low cloud and levelled off at about 200ft maybe and thumped it's way off into the distance 

Occasionally you'll see attack type helicopters come low and fast on the same, etc flightpath, maybe only 50ft up...awesome sight. I think they're on the way to/from Mildenhall.


----------



## gbb (20 Jan 2017)

Driving home tonight and coming straight towards me at about a thousand feet or so we're two bright landing lights, no great speed....a B52 lumbered overhead  probably headed toward Mildenhall or Lakenheath, we often see military stuff headed that way.
First EVER sighting of a B52.


----------



## DaveReading (20 Jan 2017)

gbb said:


> Driving home tonight and coming straight towards me at about a thousand feet or so we're two bright landing lights, no great speed....a B52 lumbered overhead  probably headed toward Mildenhall or Lakenheath, we often see military stuff headed that way.
> First EVER sighting of a B52.



Unusual to see B-52s at the Suffolk bases unless they are hosting an airshow. Maybe one on a mission from the deployment that's at Fairford at the moment..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-170111/US-B-52-bombers-airbase.html


----------



## gbb (20 Jan 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Unusual to see B-52s at the Suffolk bases unless they are hosting an airshow. Maybe one on a mission from the deployment that's at Fairford at the moment..
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-170111/US-B-52-bombers-airbase.html


Made me think now. As I said, never seen one before but it had that classic swept back wing, 4 engines slung quite forward of the leading edge of the wind, very noticeable large tailplane...but as always, it's a few seconds good look in silhouette. Perhaps it wasn't a B52 if they're not normally seen around.
Meh, maybe, maybe not...possibly not then


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jan 2017)

midlife said:


> Slightly off topic I built a flying porcupine Airfix model in about 1972...... dwarfed my wwII collection of fighters
> 
> View attachment 328324
> 
> Shaun


The Solent Sky museum at Southampton has one of those. A full size one you can get into, not the Airfix kit. Strictly speaking, it's the civilian conversion,a Sandringham. Well worth a trip!


----------



## Spinney (20 Jan 2017)

pubrunner said:


> I saw one these do the vertical climb in the late 60s, at RAF Finningley, it was a most amazing thing to see.


When I worked at BAe Warton (before it became BAE Systems), they had a Lightning that acted as a chase or target aircraft (not to actually be shot at, but for testing aiming systems etc).
Quite often it would be taking off or doing something at home time. I'm surprised no-one ever crashed on the road outside as whenever they could they did the 'gain speed while you're over the runway and then do a vertical climb'. Great to watch as long as you weren't trying to drive!


----------



## F70100 (22 Jan 2017)

gbb said:


> Driving home tonight and coming straight towards me at about a thousand feet or so we're two bright landing lights, no great speed....a B52 lumbered overhead  probably headed toward Mildenhall or Lakenheath, we often see military stuff headed that way.
> First EVER sighting of a B52.



Didn't the B52 have 8 engines?

Could what you saw have been a mil version of the B707; they have some fitted out as AWACS types (with the radar dish on top), some as tankers and some as ELINT versions. I think the mil 707 had 4 of the engines ( CFM56?) that were fitted to 737 300/400/500 series for civilian use.


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2017)

Watched Lone Survivor last night. Great fillum, although Mark Wahlberg ruins it.

Anyway, you get to see a C130 Spooky going full Rock n Roll. Wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of that puppy.


----------



## DaveReading (22 Jan 2017)

F70100 said:


> Didn't the B52 have 8 engines?
> 
> Could what you saw have been a mil version of the B707; they have some fitted out as AWACS types (with the radar dish on top), some as tankers and some as ELINT versions. I think the mil 707 had 4 of the engines ( CFM56?) that were fitted to 737 300/400/500 series for civilian use.



There have been C-135s (a cousin of the 707) based at Mildenhall for the last 50-odd years. But they are pretty hard to mistake for a B-52.


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2017)

You'll know of you've seen a BUFF. Noisy sods, make the Vulcan sound subdued.


----------



## gbb (22 Jan 2017)

DaveReading said:


> There have been C-135s (a cousin of the 707) based at Mildenhall for the last 50-odd years. But they are pretty hard to mistake for a B-52.


Google a few pics and bearing in mind my sighting get was at dusk, low, coming towards me so not a great lot to go on, I suspect you're right, more likely a C135. What was slightly odd was its approach to Mildenhall or Lakenheath...we see a lot of heavy military suff headed that way, but never from that particular direction and altitude.
So most likely a C135 then.


----------



## ozboz (19 Feb 2017)

Saw this for sale , looks a good buy for flying model enthusiasts


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jun 2017)

I thought I would post some pictures of the Torbay Air S



how.
View attachment 355923
View attachment 355925


----------



## Cycleops (7 Jun 2017)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 338682
> 
> Saw this for sale , looks a good buy for flying model enthusiasts


I'd be very wary about buying that. The person who has advertised it obviously doesn't know too much about model planes. Who calls RAF roundels bullseyes? And AM radio control? Won't be in the air long before interference set in. Looks kosher though, she could be selling it for a friend perhaps. Would need a very experienced flyer.


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2017)

Apaches were up this morning, keeping our village safe from the Taliban.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Apaches were up this morning, keeping our village safe from the Taliban.


No Commanche's!!


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2017)

Cycleops said:


> I'd be very wary about buying that. The person who has advertised it obviously doesn't know too much about model planes. Who calls RAF roundels bullseyes? And AM radio control? Won't be in the air long before interference set in. Looks kosher though, she could be selling it for a friend perhaps. Would need a very experienced flyer.


It is quite a large model?


----------



## Cycleops (8 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It is quite a large model?


It may be the DB Models Sopwith Pup.




77" span. £340 in kit form. The cowl looks a little different. Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2017)

My Dads taking me up in his new Aerospatiale plane next months. Fuselage reg is G-TIBS if anyone is into looking up databases.


----------



## Bromptonaut (8 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> My Dads taking me up in his new Aerospatiale plane next months. Fuselage reg is G-TIBS if anyone is into looking up databases.



Why TIBS?


----------



## Cycleops (8 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> My Dads taking me up in his new Aerospatiale plane next months. Fuselage reg is G-TIBS if anyone is into looking up databases.


Its hardly likely to be new. They haven't made a plane for seventeen years! And your dad is too old to be flying.


----------



## gbb (12 Jun 2017)

No photos I'm afraid but stood in the canteen looking out over the former RAF Alconbury airfield...two C130s, one notably (although maybe both) had large Polish Airforce red and white checkerboard logos on the rather large tailfin.
As I said to my colleague....ooh, Polish C130s, two perhaps Polish or Lithuanian guys were sat behind us, one uttered something that sounded like Polish/polski blah blah as they watched them fly off, maybe 500 to 1000ft up toward March or Chatteris, then probably onto Mildenhall or Lakenheath. This is the third time this year I saw two C130s, low, headed in the same direction.
What a job eh


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2017)

C130 flew low over chez Drago today. Very low, had a tailplane painted in the RAF anniversary colours. Nearly as noisy on the outside as they were on the inside.



Cycleops said:


> Its hardly likely to be new. They haven't made a plane for seventeen years! And your dad is too old to be flying.



Indeed. Its new to him. That said, he bought it fresh out of a major hours mandated overhaul. The works, engine rebuild by McLaren, fuselage dismantled for inspectikn cleaning andnpowder coating, new exterior paint, trim, fasteners, tyres, even hoses. While something like 30 years old it is equivalent to a pro restored car, as good as brand new.

And he's 71! He reckons he's got 5 or 6 years left before the medicals might start to become tricky.






My Stepmum is a dog breeder, Tibetan spaniels, hence the vanity registration.


----------



## Spinney (20 Jun 2017)

Came across this video from the Spanish Air Force - water bombing fires.
(Loud music soundtrack if you are tempted to watch at work!)


----------



## Cycleops (20 Jun 2017)

Just read that a Canadair like the one in the video has crashed damping down the fires in Portugal. No comment on casualties.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Jun 2017)

We were in a pedalo on Lac de St. Cassein when a Canadair like this one dropped in to quench its thirst. The pilot cleared the road bridge across the lake by about 15 feet.
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miuq6RX_Hxc[/media]


----------



## DaveReading (20 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Oh no, not good.



And, happily, not true either.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jun 2017)

[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d561rOMCQ4s[/media]


----------



## Cycleops (21 Jun 2017)

DaveReading said:


> And, happily, not true either.


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ter-bombing-latest-news-updates-a7799621.html


----------



## DaveReading (21 Jun 2017)

Cycleops said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ter-bombing-latest-news-updates-a7799621.html



That report is many hours old, It has subsequently been proved wrong (as the comments below the report make clear)

See http://www.jn.pt/nacional/ao-minuto...-dia-quente-de-combate-as-chamas-8576121.html - with a bit of help from Google Translate, it says:

"Gas cylinder blast may have been mistaken for plane crash

Commander Vítor Vaz Pinto of Civil Protection said there had been an account of an explosion of a gas cylinder in a bullet [sic] whose crash could possibly have been mistaken for a plane crash.".

I have no idea why the Independent hasn't yet edited its account.


----------



## Paulus (21 Jun 2017)

Spinney said:


> Came across this video from the Spanish Air Force - water bombing fires.
> (Loud music soundtrack if you are tempted to watch at work!)



When I was out in Majorca the other year at Puerto Polenca, there was an air force base to the north of the bay, and I watched them practice daily in the bay picking up water and low flying over the bay. Very skillful and entertaining at the same time.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Jun 2017)

View: https://twitter.com/stoa1984/status/879674204865429505/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fs9e.github.io%2Fiframe%2Ftwitter.min.html%23879674204865429505


----------



## gbb (27 Jun 2017)

Colleague was telling me today...he'd had a crud day and was not in the best of moods and to cap it off he was just outside his house on the edge of the fens and a pair of incredibly low and fast aircraft shot by with an explosion of noise.
He said it frightened him to death, completely unexpected, incredibly loud.

He was in such a bad mood he explained he found himself hurling oaths at the already disappeared aircraft


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2017)

Had a good if not very hot day at Yeovilton yesterday.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Jul 2017)

One of these circling slowly at about 2000 feet yesterday.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2017)

gbb said:


> Colleague was telling me today...he'd had a crud day and was not in the best of moods and to cap it off he was just outside his house on the edge of the fens and a pair of incredibly low and fast aircraft shot by with an explosion of noise.
> He said it frightened him to death, completely unexpected, incredibly loud.
> 
> He was in such a bad mood he explained he found himself hurling oaths at the already disappeared aircraft



Tell him that then god awful noise is the sound of freedom!


----------



## DaveReading (9 Jul 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> One of these circling slowly at about 2000 feet yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 361166



I suspect what you saw was a C-17, not the C-141 in the photo (they were retired more than 10 years ago).


----------



## gbb (9 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Tell him that then god awful noise is the sound of freedom!


He said at the time....any other time he'd have grinned ear to ear, but at that specific moment he was in a dark place


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Jul 2017)

DaveReading said:


> I suspect what you saw was a C-17, not the C-141 in the photo (they were retired more than 10 years ago).
> 
> View attachment 361266


You may be correct. Thought it may be related to the Fairford show which is coming up. We'd be only some minutes from there, flying time.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Jul 2017)

DaveReading said:


> I suspect what you saw was a C-17, not the C-141 in the photo (they were retired more than 10 years ago).
> 
> View attachment 361266


Yes I think you are correct. I thought it might have something to do with Fairford show. Checking the list for that show indicates 3 C-17's are expected although the Canadian one has a different assignment - CC-177 I think.

Thanks for putting me straight


----------



## DaveReading (9 Jul 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> You may be correct. Thought it may be related to the Fairford show which is coming up. We'd be only some minutes from there, flying time.



You must also then be only a few minutes flying time from Brize Norton, where the RAF's fleet of eight C-17s is based.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Jul 2017)

DaveReading said:


> You must also then be only a few minutes flying time from Brize Norton, where the RAF's fleet of eight C-17s is based.


Ah yes indeed. Should have thought of that


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2017)

I just saw this plane flying in a little while ago. It was quite a way off so the image isn't too special but when zoomed in I could see that it looks like a 737. The plane was probably heading for Fairford.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jul 2017)

RAAF AWACS perhaps?


----------



## midlife (12 Jul 2017)

Bit like this one


----------



## DaveReading (12 Jul 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> RAAF AWACS perhaps?



AKA Wedgetail (named after an Australian eagle).


----------



## Doseone (31 Jul 2017)

Just had what I think were 2 Boeing Osprey V22's fly over quite low. Probably on their way to Sennybridge.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2017)

Doseone said:


> Just had what I think were 2 Boeing Osprey V22's fly over quite low. Probably on their way to Sennybridge.


Fairly distinct, large wingtip mounted rotors.


----------



## Doseone (31 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Fairly distinct, large wingtip mounted rotors.


Thanks, I'm almost certain that's what they are. They've been over a few times in the last week.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2017)

Anything like this?


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2017)

Very occasionally see the Osprey pass by here.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Very occasionally see the Osprey pass by here.


There's a private(non military) based at Leeds-Bradford.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Anything? It is a bit of an all or nothing thing.


The European version


----------



## DaveReading (1 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> There's a private (non military) based at Leeds-Bradford.



I think you may be mistaken - the Osprey is only operated by the US military. 

Unless you're talking about the feathered variety.


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> The European version
> View attachment 365442



Isn't that an Augusta-Westland AW609?


----------



## DaveReading (1 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Isn't that an Augusta-Westland AW609?



Yes, in fact it's the only one in existence (the other one having been destroyed in a fatal crash a couple of years ago. Adrian might want to reconsider his aspiration to ride on it.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2017)

DaveReading said:


> AKA Wedgetail (named after an Australian eagle).
> 
> View attachment 361835


It looks a bit like a bus shelter.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Isn't that an Augusta-Westland AW609?


There's a clue in the tail marking, AW 609.


----------



## Doseone (1 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Anything like this?
> View attachment 365425



Yup, it's definitely one of those, but they are in the same dark green that a Chinook normally is.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Aug 2017)

Called at Sherburn Airfield, whilst out with daughter, but nothing apparently taking-off/landing


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2017)

Here are some pictures I took at Yeovilton a couple of years ago.


----------



## DaveReading (1 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Here are some pictures I took at Yeovilton a couple of years ago.



Sadly, that's the one that crashed in Italy three months later, killing both the test pilots on board.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Aug 2017)

Doseone said:


> Yup, it's definitely one of those, but they are in the same dark green that a Chinook normally is.


There was a joint exercise on Salisbury plain last year which involved the use of a few Ospreys and those were painted in dark grey.
The first thing we knew about it was hearing a very loud thumping noise. We thought it was a Chinook flying low and so we went out to investigate and saw 2 of them flying along with their rotors tilted upwards.


----------



## Cycleops (5 Aug 2017)

Three Ospreys came in to Kotoka a few months ago. They flew on the main flight path just near our house. According to someone I know at the airport they were on their way to Nigeria.

Interesting piece here from the Beeb with Frank Gardiner interviewing a crew included in a report of an Osprey crash:

US Marines Osprey crashes off Australia's Queensland coast - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-40837862


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2017)

I was looking through some old Observer books of aircraft from the 60's and found an aircraft similar to the Osprey but with a horizontal rotor on the tail, it was made by Canadair, a CL84 Dynavert. I found it in a 1968 book, I also managed to find a video of some flights on the net.
One of their test aircraft crashed .


----------



## Cycleops (6 Aug 2017)

There does seem to of been a bit of an obsession with vertical/ horizontal flight/STOL machines for a number of years and several manufacturers tried to master it. Before the helicopter was perfected you might remember there was the autogiro. The father of the MD of a firm I worked for for a number of years was a test pilot for Cierva, a Spanish company that pioneered them, they were license built in the U.K. by A V Roe. He was killed while testing one.




Some were produced after the war, you might remember the Ken Wallis machine 'Little Nellie' in the Bond film You Only Live Twice. Here's Ken flying and talking about his machines:

View: https://youtu.be/_VTXVbHz1m4


----------



## Cycleops (6 Aug 2017)

How about this 'gyrocycle' , fascinating:

View: https://youtu.be/NNSCGV_x_f0


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2017)

Typhoon flew over here at a fair rate of knots fairly low about 20 minutes ago. Today is the last day if a big MilAir exercise in UK airspace involving us and the Americans.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Aug 2017)

Never said that. An autogiro can do STOL but In fact they can virtually land vertically into a headwind. Watch the video.


----------



## FishFright (6 Aug 2017)

One of these, or similair, flew over me at a very low altitude in North Staffordshire the other day. It made a right racket. What is it ?













Boss, da plane da plane



__ FishFright
__ 6 Aug 2017


----------



## midlife (6 Aug 2017)

Hercules? They are pretty quiet when they tool around near me.


----------



## FishFright (6 Aug 2017)

Could be and by low I'm guessing a few hundred feet


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2017)

midlife said:


> Hercules? They are pretty quiet when they tool around near me.
> 
> View attachment 366397



Trust me, the Herc is so quiet because it keeps all the noise in the inside! Great planes, one of the last aircraft left that's considered 'real flying', with controls thatnpull cables which operate hydraulic actuators - no new fangled crash by wire here.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2017)

They used to live here a few miles away at Lyneham in the good old days.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Aug 2017)

Some 20,000 blueprints of the oldWW2 Mosquito aircraft blueprints have been found at Airbus factory in Flintshire:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-east-wales-40873628
Where I once lived in the village of Hunsdon near Harlow there was wartime airfield behind my house which was used for Mosquito operations.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2017)

Seen a job advertised at Cranfield Airport. Might slip them a length of my CV.


----------



## DaveReading (9 Aug 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Some 20,000 blueprints of the oldWW2 Mosquito aircraft blueprints have been found at Airbus factory in Flintshire:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-east-wales-40873628



According to the article: "The drawings were made on micro film aperture cards".


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Aug 2017)

Must have had awfy wee pencils


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Some 20,000 blueprints of the oldWW2 Mosquito aircraft blueprints have been found at Airbus factory in Flintshire:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-east-wales-40873628
> Where I once lived in the village of Hunsdon near Harlow there was wartime airfield behind my house which was used for Mosquito operations.


My parents had a set of encyclopedias which had pictures of Mosquitos being built in the factory, my brother has them in his house somewhere.
The modern aeroplane at the time according to the encyclopedia was the Saunders Roe Princess Flying Boat.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Aug 2017)

According to US intelligence IS are working on their own fighter aircraft. Its rumoured they are going to name it the Mosque ito.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Aug 2017)

Reports of a ISIS Air Force may be true:
http://www.thedailybeast.com/us-fighter-jocks-pray-the-isis-air-force-rumors-are-true


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2017)

I'm sure the F15E boys would be chomping at the bit to go up against some old Mig 21 that hasn't been services properly since the 70's.


----------



## DaveReading (9 Aug 2017)

User said:


> They enjoy boxing well under their weight?



An expression involving fish and barrels springs to mind ...


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2017)

User said:


> They enjoy boxing well under their weight?



Peace through superior firepower. The best kind.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2017)

One goes into combat to win, not to play fair. You don't catch the SAS giving the bad guys a count of one hundred whenever the storm an embassy.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Aug 2017)

User said:


> That is one thing but relishing the idea of combat with a massively disadvantaged foe?


Sounds rather like IS's own MO.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2017)

The Iraqi Army had huge manpower, training and material superiority, but they soiled themselves and ran off, leaving huge stockpiles of modern weaponry for ISIS.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2017)

Yes, because God will judge their enemies, but it's down to them to arrange the meeting.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I was looking through some old Observer books of aircraft from the 60's and found an aircraft similar to the Osprey but with a horizontal rotor on the tail, it was made by Canadair, a CL84 Dynavert. I found it in a 1968 book, I also managed to find a video of some flights on the net.
> One of their test aircraft crashed .








RC version

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAbS515-Egk


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2017)

According to Wiki it was a very capable machine, but politics and geography meant hoped for orders weren't forthcoming and the idea was scrapped. Shame.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> According to Wiki it was a very capable machine, but politics and geography meant hoped for orders weren't forthcoming and the idea was scrapped. Shame.


I think that happened to another promising Canadian plane, I think it was called the Avro Arrow. The test pilot was so angry with its cancellation that he resigned.


----------



## DaveReading (10 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think that happened to another promising Canadian plane, I think it was called the Avro Arrow. The test pilot was so angry with its cancellation that he resigned.



Avro Canada only ever built one successful aircraft - the CF-100 Canuck fighter jet. 

They came close with what was very nearly the world's first jet airliner (it first flew only two weeks behind the original Comet in 1949) but it never went into production.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Avro Canada only ever built one successful aircraft - the CF-100 Canuck fighter jet.
> 
> They came close with what was very nearly the world's first jet airliner (it first flew only two weeks behind the original Comet in 1949) but it never went into production.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avro_Canada


----------



## Cycleops (10 Aug 2017)

The discovery of this Japanese WW2 seaplane on a Pacific island might be of interest to some of you:

http://dailym.ai/2vE9A3D


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2017)

Looks like Avro Canada had a history of building great prototypes that either died through government interference, or that no one simply bought. Shame.


----------



## ozboz (10 Aug 2017)

Must admit , never heard of this , looked pretty good though ,


----------



## Cycleops (10 Aug 2017)

Like the CF-105, would make a great flying model.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2017)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 367350
> 
> Must admit , never heard of this , looked pretty good though ,



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eWuZtk8uPP0


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Like the CF-105, would make a great flying model.


 V-22? 


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Hly5w457cD0


----------



## DaveReading (10 Aug 2017)

1996 movie based (loosely!) on the development of the Avro Arrow:


----------



## gbb (10 Aug 2017)

IIRC there were some very shady reasons given for the Avro Arrow being dropped, it was an extremely eagerly anticipated aircraft at the time then dropped very suddenly...perhaps after pressure from the Americans.
Again,IIRC ALL the aircraft were scrapped which in itself was unusual but there's always been a suspicion that one escaped scrapping...but has never been found or confirmed.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2017)

gbb said:


> IIRC there were some very shady reasons given for the Avro Arrow being dropped, it was an extremely eagerly anticipated aircraft at the time then dropped very suddenly...perhaps after pressure from the Americans.
> Again,IIRC ALL the aircraft were scrapped which in itself was unusual but there's always been a suspicion that one escaped scrapping...but has never been found or confirmed.


Ejector seat found in the UK in 2011.

 Ejector seat on sale.


----------



## gbb (11 Aug 2017)

Flown back into Gatwick today aboard a Dreamliner. Plenty of legroom if you get up at midnight on the day you can actually select seats (thanks to my wife) ..12A and B...





Wall panel is in front of us.
Cruised at circa 600 mph at 40,000 feet.

Also saw a Qatar Emir Air Force C17 parked up next to one of the taxi ways
https://goo.gl/images/PxL2Ke


----------



## Cycleops (11 Aug 2017)

Interesting @gbb. I don't think I've seen one yet, there are none on the routes into here. Being very near the incoming flight path I always try to find the quietest wide body. At the moment it's the Airbus A340, Emirates have one that flies in on a regular basis.

Interesting time lapse of one being built

View: https://youtu.be/SJZk9vNS8NE


----------



## gbb (11 Aug 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Interesting @gbb. I don't think I've seen one yet, there are none on the routes into here. Being very near the incoming flight path I always try to find the quietest wide body. At the moment it's the Airbus A340, Emirates have one that flies in on a regular basis.
> 
> Interesting time lapse of one being built
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/SJZk9vNS8NE



I flew on an Iberian A340 to Montevideo a few years ago now...i can't remember which specific designation it was but crikey it was loooong, you looked back and there seemed to be row after row after row of heads.
I like wide body aircraft, particularly 2 4 2 seating. The Dreamliner I was on is a 3 3 3 seating , two aisles is what makes them more passenger friendly IMO.


----------



## MrPie (12 Aug 2017)

gbb said:


> Flown back into Gatwick today aboard a Dreamliner. Plenty of legroom if you get up at midnight on the day you can actually select seats (thanks to my wife) ..12A and B...
> View attachment 367600
> 
> Wall panel is in front of us.
> ...


Urgh, economy cabin AND bare feet.....go straight to the 'working class' thread and do not collect $200


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2017)

MrPie said:


> Urgh, economy cabin AND bare feet.....go straight to the 'working class' thread and do not collect $200


They're an odd colour for bare feet.


----------



## gbb (12 Aug 2017)

MrPie said:


> Urgh, economy cabin AND bare feet.....go straight to the 'working class' thread and do not collect $200



Tompsons are rip off merchants....
Their Premium seating, which wouldn't even pass for Buisness on other airlines was £600 extra each passenger. EXTRA £600 each on top of what you've already paid. Yes you got ever so slightly more leg room than most economy extra legroom passengers and they got priority embarking, access to the VIP lounge and probably better meals....but £600 extra is outrageous.
I came back from Uruguay business class, far far better seating, almost laid flat if you wanted, VIP lounge, less crowded cabin, very very good food, and that was only £900 total, far far better than the Thompson 'offer'.

I think being on that front row of seats gives you the best possible legroom space on the whole plane....even it is in economy


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2017)

I have a question. The BBMF have just said that they are grounding all of their Merlin engined aircraft due to some problem. I was wondering if this would also include the planes at Duxford or is it just the BBMF?


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2017)

Just Merlin or also the Griffon?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Just Merlin or also the Griffon?


I think they just said it was the. Merlin


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2017)

The Lanc came back into service in July following a major overhaul.


----------



## DaveReading (17 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Just Merlin or also the Griffon?



Just the Merlin. 

But unfortunately the BBMF's Griffon-engined Spitfires are also currently u/s for unrelated reasons, so they have no airworthy fighters at present.


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Aug 2017)

Hopefully no-one's going to attack us.


----------



## DaveReading (17 Aug 2017)

Flying Dodo said:


> Hopefully no-one's going to attack us.



They wouldn't dare, now we've got an aircraft carrier.


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2017)

Well, when its operational and has its primary weapon system on board they won't.


----------



## DaveReading (17 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Well, when its operational and has its primary weapon system on board they won't.



... and is fortuitously positioned within range of wherever the attack is coming from.


----------



## Yellow Fang (17 Aug 2017)

I hear the Battle of Britain flight has been grounded to a technical fault in their engines. It's not that well known carburetor fault where the fuel supply splutters under inverse G is it?


----------



## midlife (17 Aug 2017)

Miss Shilling's orifice helped .


----------



## DaveReading (17 Aug 2017)

Yellow Fang said:


> I hear the Battle of Britain flight has been grounded to a technical fault in their engines. It's not that well known carburetor fault where the fuel supply splutters under inverse G is it?



No.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2017)

I was just looking for info on the web and all I can find is that they found a fault in one engine. A pin? Crank pin, Gudgeon pin? Safety pin?


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2017)

_ ...when the Charles Church Spitfire V went in, the engine issue that caused the accident was traced to the main crank bearing shells or something, and that did indeed affect every Merlin that was overhauled by the same company._
&
_"Oil analysis when servicing one of the engines has found bits of metal in the oil. Grounded as a precaution until they find out where it's come from."_

Griffon engines not included. Just serviced by the same company.

Update from earlier today

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/RAFBBMF/status/898177906500829186/photo/1


----------



## Yellow Fang (17 Aug 2017)

midlife said:


> Miss Shilling's orifice helped .


It was a pity it was nick-named that. Schoolboy humour and disrespectful. I'd have called it Tilly's Ring.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Aug 2017)

Anyone visit the Clacton Airshow who can report?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2017)

I heard some low flying jets earlier on this afternoon. Any ideas as to what they were? Red Arrows?


----------



## DaveReading (25 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I heard some low flying jets earlier on this afternoon. Any ideas as to what they were? Red Arrows?



Depart Norwich - 1242
Flypast Foxearth - 1255
Flypast Leonard Cheshire Home - 1259
DISPLAY CLACTON - 1300
Arrive Norwich - 1330
Depart Norwich - 1530
Arrive Exeter - 1610
Depart Exeter - 1810
Flypast Dartmouth - 1818
DISPLAY SIDMOUTH - 1830
Flypast Shaldon Regatta - 1852
Arrive Exeter - 1855

https://www.raf.mod.uk/reds/displays/redarrows2017displaytransits.cfm


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Depart Norwich - 1242
> Flypast Foxearth - 1255
> Flypast Leonard Cheshire Home - 1259
> DISPLAY CLACTON - 1300
> ...


Thanks, it sounds as though it must have been the Reds.


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Aug 2017)

Saw this BAE 146, tail number ZE701 come into Manchester Airport yesterday.

Don't know who was on board but apparently it is widely used for "Royal and VVIP passengers".


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> Saw this BAE 146, tail number ZE701 come into Manchester Airport yesterday.
> 
> Don't know who was on board but apparently it is widely used for "Royal and VVIP passengers".
> 
> ...


 I think Boris Johnson was out in Libya the other day. I think they showed him at the airport with a 146 in the background.


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think Boris Johnson was out in Libya the other day. I think they showed him at the airport with a 146 in the background.



This one? If so do they apply and remove the ER insignia as it wasn't present at Manchester?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Aug 2017)

Could well have been the same aircraft, there are two; ZE700 and ZE701. No idea why the ER decal wasn't on, it's not removed routinely. Possibly just in the process of being replaced, it's just a sticker and it can fade. 
Incidentally @smokeysmoo they're hardly ever used for VVIP / Royal movement these days, although they used to do that role a lot. They largely concentrate on their military transport role now. 
32 (TR) Sqn is the unit by the way, based at Northolt.


----------



## L Q (26 Aug 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Could well have been the same aircraft, there are two; ZE700 and ZE701. No idea why the ER decal wasn't on, it's not removed routinely. Possibly just in the process of being replaced, it's just a sticker and it can fade.
> Incidentally @smokeysmoo they're hardly ever used for VVIP / Royal movement these days, although they used to do that role a lot. They largely concentrate on their military transport role now.
> 32 (TR) Sqn is the unit by the way, based at Northolt.


I think Theresa May uses it a lot for internal flights as it's cheaper than the voyager.


----------



## DaveReading (27 Aug 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Could well have been the same aircraft, there are two; ZE700 and ZE701. No idea why the ER decal wasn't on, it's not removed routinely.



One has it, the other doesn't.


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4932856, member: 45"]I miss the whisperjets. Loved them. Flew into Birmingham once with the curtain to the cockpit open, and got a fantastic view of the approach and landing.[/QUOTE]
Last flew on one about two years ago, Cityjet from LCY-ORK.
They're a bit cramped with 6-abreast seating.
It was about the same time I saw one in the DeHavilland museum at London Colney.
That's a great museum. I could cheerfully move in!


----------



## DaveReading (27 Aug 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> They're a bit cramped with 6-abreast seating.



No surprise there - they were designed in the expectation that airlines would fit 5-abreast seating (the cabin is barely wider than the One-Eleven, which has a 2+3 arrangement).

But then the bean-counters did some sums, and the rest is history.


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Aug 2017)

True dat.
On a similar note, I'll quietly mention 9-abreast seating in A330/340. Dreadful!
9 abreast in 777 was bad enough, but 3-4-3 for 10 abreast is awful.


----------



## gbb (4 Sep 2017)

Unusual one round here and not much detail unfortunately but watched a single engined, high winged plane with what I can only imagine were water skis mounted. White and some blue, too high to get detail, modern or old i couldnt tell....but an unusual sight for me.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2017)

Mate of mine, ex Airdale, reckons a pair of B1s flew over Northampton on Saturday. The town bears a close resemblance to Pyongyang so they were probably getting in some last minute practice.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Mate of mine, ex Airdale, reckons a pair of B1s flew over Northampton on Saturday. The town bears a close resemblance to Pyongyang so they were probably getting in some last minute practice.


Exercise "Ample Strike", 
B-52 should be in the same area.
*
September 2, 2016 4:43 pm
*
BREAKING NEWS: Info direct off base at BGR. Departur looking at a 0900-1000L time of arrival UK. Reports fro inbound to BGR which is a AFKAI c/s


----------



## DaveReading (4 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Mate of mine, ex Airdale, reckons a pair of B1s flew over Northampton on Saturday. The town bears a close resemblance to Pyongyang so they were probably getting in some last minute practice.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2017)

They had some interesting aircraft at Bournemouth Air Festival.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2017)

A pair of Junkers Jumo engines on display at Bournemouth Aviation Museum.


----------



## Bromptonaut (5 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Mate of mine, ex Airdale, reckons a pair of B1s flew over Northampton on Saturday. The town bears a close resemblance to Pyongyang so they were probably getting in some last minute practice.



There have been one ot two B1's over recently. Probably associated with Fairford deployments.


----------



## Tanis8472 (5 Sep 2017)

gbb said:


> Unusual one round here and not much detail unfortunately but watched a single engined, high winged plane with what I can only imagine were water skis mounted. White and some blue, too high to get detail, modern or old i couldnt tell....but an unusual sight for me.



I saw something like that yesterday over Peterborough


----------



## gbb (5 Sep 2017)

Tanis8472 said:


> I saw something like that yesterday over Peterborough


That'll be the same one, headed South west over PBoro towards Bedford way perhaps.


----------



## Tanis8472 (5 Sep 2017)

Not sure, was southerly i think. Difficult to tell when driving


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2017)

Tanis8472 said:


> Not sure, was southerly i think. Difficult to tell when driving


You don't know what direction you were headed?


----------



## DaveReading (6 Sep 2017)

gbb said:


> Unusual one round here and not much detail unfortunately but watched a single engined, high winged plane with what I can only imagine were water skis mounted. White and some blue, too high to get detail, modern or old i couldnt tell....but an unusual sight for me.



Sounds a bit like this one:







It's based in Scotland, but gets down to this part of the world from time to time.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Sounds a bit like this one:
> 
> View attachment 372001
> 
> ...



That was at the Scottish Airshow 2017 over the weekend.
2nd September 
14:22 - 14:30 - G-DRAM Cessna Splash & Go 
3rd September 
14:09 - 14:17 - GDRAM Cessna Splash & Go

http://www.military-airshows.co.uk/ven29.htm


----------



## Tanis8472 (6 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> You don't know what direction you were headed?



No, not when driving in Peterboghorror especially after an hospital appointment


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-englan...e of Britain Memorial Flight fit to fly [/URL


----------



## DaveReading (10 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> .



I've often thought that.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2017)

DaveReading said:


> I've often thought that.


 Scampton airshow: Battle of Britain Memorial Flight fit to fly 

That's what was posted, including quoting the previous post here. Don't know what went wrong.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2017)

I saw this B52 heading out yesterday quite high up heading Southwest. I'm sorry about the poor quality of the picture, I had the wrong lens on. In the morning I heard a loud jet going over but I was indoors and was unable to see it. This morning there was a similar noise and I managed to catch sight of a slim bodied jet with long narrow wings flying high above thin cloud. The only jet that I can think of is a U2. The sound carried on for a while and seemed to turn East.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Scampton airshow: Battle of Britain Memorial Flight fit to fly
> 
> That's what was posted, including quoting the previous post here. Don't know what went wrong.


With the post or the engines?

I had a chat with some of the BBMF peeps at Bournemouth and they said that they had found a hairline crack on an engine pinion gear. It was the first time they had come across it and so decided to check their other engines.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> With the post or the engines?
> 
> I had a chat with some of the BBMF peeps at Bournemouth and they said that they had found a hairline crack on an engine pinion gear. It was the first time they had come across it and so decided to check their other engines.


Post, there's another post not been quoted, by the system, in what you've quoted.

They've declared them fit to fly, so they're happy with what they've done.


----------



## Fonze (20 Sep 2017)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Sep 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-essex-41367514/vulcan-bomber-brought-to-life-in-virtual-tour


----------



## L Q (23 Sep 2017)

Had the Lancaster do 3 passes over us today at Woodhall, quite low as well as it must have been for a fly past at the Petwood.

Awesome sight and an even better sound.


----------



## flatflr (23 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Mate of mine, ex Airdale, reckons a pair of B1s flew over Northampton on Saturday. The town bears a close resemblance to Pyongyang so they were probably getting in some last minute practice.



They've moved the practice a little closer http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-41375302


----------



## gbb (23 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I saw this B52 heading out yesterday quite high up heading Southwest. I'm sorry about the poor quality of the picture, I had the wrong lens on. In the morning I heard a loud jet going over but I was indoors and was unable to see it. This morning there was a similar noise and I managed to catch sight of a slim bodied jet with long narrow wings flying high above thin cloud. The only jet that I can think of is a U2. The sound carried on for a while and seemed to turn East.
> View attachment 374462


I saw several U2s landing at RAF Alconbury over the years, deceptively long wings, photos dont seem to do that aspect justice. Ironically my workplace is now situated yards from the beginning of the runway it used to land on, I often imagine what it would have been like to stand where I can now stand see it come overhead .
Never saw a B52. Thought I did late last year headed toward Mildenhall or Lakenheath but the description I gave was thought to be a transport. I astill wonder though .


----------



## Tanis8472 (24 Sep 2017)

L Q said:


> Had the Lancaster do 3 passes over us today at Woodhall, quite low as well as it must have been for a fly past at the Petwood.
> 
> Awesome sight and an even better sound.



Last weekend this year for bbmf official displays


----------



## Tanis8472 (24 Sep 2017)

Luckily I can still see them as I'm only 10 miles away from raf Coningsby


----------



## gbb (3 Oct 2017)

gbb said:


> I saw several U2s landing at RAF Alconbury over the years, deceptively long wings, photos dont seem to do that aspect justice. Ironically my workplace is now situated yards from the beginning of the runway it used to land on, I often imagine what it would have been like to stand where I can now stand see it come overhead ..



The start of Alconburys runway...





Sad really to think of its history.

Chinoock flew over in the distance today.


----------



## ozboz (17 Dec 2017)

I saw this on Facebook yesterday abandoned in Northumbria , It looks like a 60's job to me , anyone Id it ?

Edit, it's on RAF land apparently, they seem to think it's a 1968 Lockheed


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (17 Dec 2017)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 387525
> 
> 
> I saw this on Facebook yesterday abandoned in Northumbria , It looks like a 60's job to me , anyone Id it ?
> ...


That looks like the Lockheed Shooting Star on the Spadeadam Range


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2017)

It seems that the new F35 is becoming stealthier. MP's are becoming worried about the rising costs. They estimate each one will now cost £150 million. I wonder if the Navy will never see one?


----------



## DaveReading (19 Dec 2017)

Ffoeg said:


> That looks like the Lockheed Shooting Star on the Spadeadam Range



Yes, it's one of the survivors of a batch of former Belgian Air Force T-33As that were deployed there in 1980 for target practice.


----------



## ozboz (31 Jan 2018)

Does any one know anything about the service men who crewed the AA guns during WW2 , were they RA or were they an independent unit , I have had a google but not much success ,


----------



## Drago (31 Jan 2018)

AA guns where?


----------



## ozboz (31 Jan 2018)

Land based , coastal defence ,


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2018)

Anti-Aircraft Command 

Auxiliary Territorial Service(ATS)
http://thefemalesoldier.com/blog/ack-ack-girls

http://ww2today.com/27th-december-1942-the-life-of-an-ats-ack-ack-girl


----------



## ozboz (1 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Anti-Aircraft Command
> 
> Auxiliary Territorial Service(ATS)
> http://thefemalesoldier.com/blog/ack-ack-girls
> ...



Many thanks for that , I wasn't aware that the Ladies were so involved ,


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2018)

Was at Leeds East Airport yesterday, briefly
Better (formerly) known as RAF Church Fenton


----------



## ozboz (1 Feb 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Was at Leeds East Airport yesterday, briefly
> Better (formerly) known as RAF Church Fenton



It was a Fighter Sqn base in WW2


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2018)

ozboz said:


> It was a Fighter Sqn base in WW2


Indeed it was, protecting the manufacturing capabilities in Leeds/Doncaster (& the Blackburn factory at Sherburn-in-Elmet)

http://www.rafchurchfenton.org.uk/
http://sherburninelmethistory.co.uk/aviation/

Can these be seen?


----------



## ozboz (1 Feb 2018)

Yep , can see em !
Nice Memorial 
Id say the fighters from there were well handy if needed to help out with bombing on Manchester and Liverpool areas also


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2018)

August 2017


----------



## gbb (6 Feb 2018)

Flying a couple curcuits round RAF Alconbury this afternoon..an Apache type helicopter...




And off he went, no idea where they'e based,Mildenhall perhaps ?


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2018)

gbb said:


> Flying a couple curcuits round RAF Alconbury this afternoon..an Apache type helicopter...
> View attachment 394762
> 
> And off he went, no idea where they'e based,Mildenhall perhaps ?


Using the old US base as a "target".


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Feb 2018)

A Chinook over-flew a couple of days ago, heading north-west


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Mar 2018)

Some loops and climbs and various manoeuvres spotted this afternoon. A400M Atlas jobbie. Trainee out of Brize Norton?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Mar 2018)

I've been at (ex) RAF Church Fenton a couple of times recently, on the inside of the security barrier, as my daughter has been taking (pre-17) driving tuition on the grounds
The last time was on Saturday 17th February
https://www.youngdriver.eu/venues/northern/leeds_church_fenton
It's just one of the activities that take place there now
http://leedseastairport.co.uk/gallery/

There's production studios, the recent TV drama _'Victoria'_ was partly filmed there
There's also a costumiers
http://churchfentonstudios.co.uk/

The café Is good, but sadly, only available to those on the inside of the barriers (moving into the old Guard House soon, apparently!)


*Also............................*
On the same Saturday, I was down Doncaster way, & went to a place I've been before, but not in






The last time I was down there, a row of Conifers partly obscured the main entrance (my picture). & menacingly poking through the trees were the barrels of two Chieftains, or Centurians (can't remember) on both sides!!!

Misson, is a couple of miles east of (RAF) Finningley...... which is now_ Robin Hood/Doncaster Airport_
The Bloodhounds were there as the surface-air defence system, for the airfield..... which was a V-Bomber (nuclear) base
Co-incidentally XH558 was stationed at Finningley for 8(?) years

It's still known as _'The Rocket Site', as shown by the sign_


If you open this, & look at the aerial photographs, the launch points can be easily seen
http://www.ljacksonandco.com/index.php/visit-us


Fast accelerating little buggers too!!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloodhound_(missile)
As this quote, in the text, states;
"_By the time the missile has just cleared the launcher it is doing 400 mph. By the time the missile is 25 feet from the launcher it has reached the speed of sound (around 720 mph). Three seconds after launch, as the four boost rockets fall away, it has reached Mach 2.5 which is roughly 1,800 mph_"​


----------



## gbb (5 Mar 2018)

Can' remember where but probably at one of dads RAF bases, so Wyton, possibly Hemswell, or perhaps just an airbase we were driving past in Lincs in the late 60s, early 70s..i remember seeing what seemed like lines and lines of Bloodhounds, all stood erect (ooer missus), and ready (looking) for action (to a maybe 11 or 12 year old boy)


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2018)

http://www.bloodhoundmkii.org.uk/


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2018)

Not mine, found whilst searching. A bit of low flying in the Lake District


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not mine, found whilst searching. A bit of low flying in the Lake District
> View attachment 398736


Good tracking shot!


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Good tracking shot!


Not mine as I said. But you go out for a quiet walk in the country and 

Only ever had harriers fly below me, in North Wales.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Indeed it was, protecting the manufacturing capabilities in Leeds/Doncaster (& the Blackburn factory at Sherburn-in-Elmet)
> 
> http://www.rafchurchfenton.org.uk/
> http://sherburninelmethistory.co.uk/aviation/
> ...



Olympia Works, Roundhay Park

http://www.leedsengine.info/leeds/histplane.asp


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Mar 2018)

ozboz said:


> Does any one know anything about the service men who crewed the AA guns during WW2 , were they RA or were they an independent unit , I have had a google but not much success ,



Read recently of an infantryman whose unit had fought from 1941 in Egypt, Greece, Crete, North Africa and Italy before being recalled to the UK to take part in the D-Day landings. There was a lot of resentment when they encountered the AA gunners who had spent the entire war at home facing little danger. However, the horrific casualty rates suffered after the Normandy landings and the decrease in air raids led to lots of AA gunners being given a two week infantry course before being shipped across the Channel to join the slaughter.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Mar 2018)

I don't think I've mentioned this before, in this thread, but given my linking a post to the_ 'Great Things That Yorkshire Has The World'_ thread' (about Blackburn, on page 9 of it), I thought of this structure

Has anyone travelling on the A64, ever noticed a large barn-like structure, to the north of the road, just east of 'Bramham Crossroads' (a tale in itself!!)
These are at Headley Hall, nowadays, I understand that it's used by the 'National Institute of Agricultural Botany' as a research centre.
Apparantly, it's one of only 2 WW1 hangers left in existance

Home of 'B-Flight, 33 Squadron' in 1916,.
Later the field became a training base with SE5A's

https://www.britishlistedbuildings....hall-farm-bramham-cum-oglethorpe#.Wp5d_Ex2vIU


----------



## DaveReading (6 Mar 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Some loops and climbs and various manoeuvres spotted this afternoon. A400M Atlas jobbie. Trainee out of Brize Norton?



An A400M doing a loop would be a sight to behold.


----------



## midlife (6 Mar 2018)

DaveReading said:


> An A400M doing a loop would be a sight to behold.



Just had a look at it does some pretty impressive wingovers


----------



## colly (6 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> *Olympia Works, Roundhay Park*
> 
> http://www.leedsengine.info/leeds/histplane.asp



It's a Tesco's now. 

I shouldn't be too glum. My son works there as a night manager.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Mar 2018)

DaveReading said:


> An A400M doing a loop would be a sight to behold.


Horizontal loops! I suppose I meant circuits


----------



## ozboz (8 Mar 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Read recently of an infantryman whose unit had fought from 1941 in Egypt, Greece, Crete, North Africa and Italy before being recalled to the UK to take part in the D-Day landings. There was a lot of resentment when they encountered the AA gunners who had spent the entire war at home facing little danger. However, the horrific casualty rates suffered after the Normandy landings and the decrease in air raids led to lots of AA gunners being given a two week infantry course before being shipped across the Channel to join the slaughter.



sounds about right , I suppose these days we would call it 'training on the job' 
Given a Tin hat , .303 rifle , see you later boys !!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Mar 2018)

Pulled from my files, as I wait for daughter to get ready to be driven to College

Forgot about this 
Especially, as I've been in the village quite recently too, & enclosed pictures in this thread






http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2414728


----------



## ozboz (10 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Pulled from my files, as I wait for daughter to get ready to be driven to College
> 
> Forgot about this
> Especially, as I've been in the village quite recently too, & enclosed pictures in this thread
> ...



Was the Pub named in Honour of all the RAF Pilots that served there or the Pilot who received the VC ?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2018)

ozboz said:


> Was the Pub named in Honour of all the RAF Pilots that served there or the Pilot who received the VC ?


I'd presume, for all the air-crews?


----------



## ozboz (11 Mar 2018)

I just wondered as the Pub
sign shows just a single fighter ,
as far as I can gather the only Pilot of the Battle of Britain was one Ft Lt James B Nicolson. 
You would have thought a few more of the 'Few' would have received a VC ,


----------



## Spinney (21 Mar 2018)

Saw an A400M in the Lakes last week - we were on Lingmoor, it was flying low over Grasmere and vanished from sight low behind the hills between us.

Coincidentally, I'm sitting here in the upstairs room that is my home office, and one appeared through the window flying towards me and over the house at pretty low level - can only have been 150 ft or so. We don't normally see aircraft of any type around here (other than airliner contrails). Was nice - I miss living just south of the Lake were fast jets would pass on their way to low flying routes in the fells.


----------



## User10571 (23 Mar 2018)

https://goo.gl/maps/dtrW8ugrTjp


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Also............................*
> On the same Saturday, I was down Doncaster way, & went to a place I've been before, but not in
> 
> View attachment 398716
> ...



Ron Ayers, the aerodynamicist, on the Thrust SSC, & now Bloodhound SSC, was a project engineer on the Bloodhound missile


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2018)

I took



these pictures at Weston Air Day yesterday.


----------



## DaveReading (24 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I took
> View attachment 415902
> these pictures at Weston Air Day yesterday.



Great photo! I had no idea there was still an airworthy Sycamore. 

Good to see what looks like a SAR Whirlwind in the background, too.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2018)

DaveReading said:


> Great photo! I had no idea there was still an airworthy Sycamore.
> 
> Good to see what looks like a SAR Whirlwind in the background, too.


Yes the Whirlwind flew in from the Helicopter Museum. Here are a few more shots .


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2018)

DaveReading said:


> Great photo! * I had no idea there was still an airworthy Sycamore. *
> 
> Good to see what looks like a SAR Whirlwind in the background, too.


There's two in the UK.


----------



## DaveReading (24 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> There's two in the UK.



There are many preserved Sycamores in the UK, and elsewhere, but the one in the photo (based in Austria) is the only airworthy one left.


----------



## midlife (27 Jun 2018)

Been a few F15's in the skies over Cumbria, I wonder if they have been here?

https://news.sky.com/gallery/fighter-jets-low-flying-exercise-in-wales-11418429


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2018)

Seems as though the transports and tankers have been over a bit in the last few days.

http://www.ads-b.nl/index.php?pageno=112


----------



## DaveReading (27 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Seems as though the transports and tankers have been over a bit in the last few days.
> 
> http://www.ads-b.nl/index.php?pageno=112



Interesting to see the contrast between the amount of military activity on weekdays compared to weekends.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2018)

Apache were up yesterday. They clearly think our village is a hot bed of Taliban activity.


----------



## ozboz (28 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Apache were up yesterday. They clearly think our village is a hot bed of Taliban activity.



There has got to be some very dodgy looking people in your village ........


----------



## gbb (1 Jul 2018)

Dakota flew over earlier....lots of people peering out their gardens and windows, it passed almost directly overhead at maybe 2 or 300 feet.
It cheesy grin time.


----------



## screenman (1 Jul 2018)

Awesome view yesterday, laying in bed I heard the Lanc coming our way, as from my bedroom window you can see for miles across fields to Coningsby, anyway the sound got louder and the plane closer flying low level it looked like it was going to come through the window, amazing. So close, it is a sight that will stay with me, despite the fact that I see it often.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2018)

BBMF Hurricane was in the same area as the Lancaster yesterday.


----------



## ozboz (1 Jul 2018)

Back in ‘82 I was outside my local pub in Oldham on a very nice Sunday afternoon ,a terrific roar began heading our way, and there they were flying fairly low a Lancaster and either side was a Spitfire and Hurricane ! Everyone went into a frenzie!,
Shouting , punching the air ! You’d have thought it was VE Day 2 ! 
What a BUZZ !!
That will stay with me for all my days !
National Pride !,


----------



## Yellow Fang (1 Jul 2018)

Saw a Flying Fortress flying east over Reading yesterday.


----------



## gbb (1 Jul 2018)

ozboz said:


> Back in ‘82 I was outside my local pub in Oldham on a very nice Sunday afternoon ,a terrific roar began heading our way, and there they were flying fairly low a Lancaster and either side was a Spitfire and Hurricane ! Everyone went into a frenzie!,
> Shouting , punching the air ! You’d have thought it was VE Day 2 !
> What a BUZZ !!
> That will stay with me for all my days !
> National Pride !,


To see any of those always makes me smile, In similar circumstances, I was stood outside my workshop looking across adjacent Fenland fields..... coming almost straight toward me at about 300ft ...a Lancaster, engines roaring, so low I could clearly see the cockpit...it sends you tingly as it passes so close and low.
Awesome


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Jul 2018)

Having recently moved to Bognor Regis, we're lucky enough to get regular mini airshows put on by the Spitfire based at Goodwood. At least once a week, it's going up, down and around, just off the coast.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2018)

Yellow Fang said:


> Saw a Flying Fortress flying east over Reading yesterday.


Registration?

One of ours or theirs*?

*Confederate Airforce


----------



## Yellow Fang (1 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Registration?
> 
> One of ours or theirs*?
> 
> *Confederate Airforce



I am not sure I quite understand. Didn't notice the registration. It wasn't flying very fast. I think it may have been a B17G with the chin turret.


----------



## Yellow Fang (1 Jul 2018)

Got to say I'm not sure about the Flying Fortress. It had a crew of ten which meant ten guys got shot down with every plane. They were slow and could not actually carry that much of a bomb load. OTOH, because they bombed in daylight, they stood a better chance of hitting something worthwhile. Their tight formations and heavy defensive armament made them dangerous to attack by fighters, but would have no effect against anti-aircraft artillery, but how effective was anti aircraft artillery back then? I don't know; it was not very effective in WW1, but not doubt the technology had improved by WW2. I have read their greatest effect was to bring the German fighters up so they could be shot down by American P51s.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2018)

Yellow Fang said:


> I am not sure I quite understand. Didn't notice the registration. It wasn't flying very fast. I think it may have been a B17G with the chin turret.


"Theirs" is now the 
https://commemorativeairforce.org/aboutus

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commemorative_Air_Force

Ours
http://www.sallyb.org.uk/


----------



## Yellow Fang (1 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> "Theirs" is now the
> https://commemorativeairforce.org/aboutus
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commemorative_Air_Force
> ...



It might have been the Texas Raiders. I don't think it was Sentimental Journey. It had a drab paint scheme, not shiny metal. I expect it was not one of theirs.


----------



## DaveReading (2 Jul 2018)

The one over Reading yesterday was the Duxford B-17G (Sally B).


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2018)

DaveReading said:


> The one over Reading yesterday was the Duxford B-17G (Sally B).


Ours then.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2018)

Yellow Fang said:


> Got to say I'm not sure about the Flying Fortress. It had a crew of ten which meant ten guys got shot down with every plane. They were slow and could not actually carry that much of a bomb load. OTOH, because they bombed in daylight, they stood a better chance of hitting something worthwhile. Their tight formations and heavy defensive armament made them dangerous to attack by fighters, but would have no effect against anti-aircraft artillery, but how effective was anti aircraft artillery back then? I don't know; it was not very effective in WW1, but not doubt the technology had improved by WW2. I have read their greatest effect was to bring the German fighters up so they could be shot down by American P51s.


I have just been looking in my British Army Handbook 1939 _ 1945 by George Forty . A 40 mm Bofors AA gun had an effective ceiling of 5000 ft and a maximum ceiling of 23,000 ft .
The Royal Ordnance 3.7 in QF AA gun had an effective ceiling of 45,000ft , 19 rpm .


----------



## Spinney (5 Aug 2018)




----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2018)

The Osprey tilt rotor has been a bit busy . Yesterday I saw it 3 times flying back and forth East to West and back again. They seem to be following the same path that the A400M takes.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The Osprey tilt rotor has been a bit busy . Yesterday I saw it 3 times flying back and forth East to West and back again. They seem to be following the same path that the A400M takes.


Check on http://www.ads-b.nl/, see where they are flying.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 Aug 2018)

Plane relaying todays Euro Champs Men cycling...


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2018)

The Lancaster just went low directly over our house with the Spitfire tucked in very tight behind, awesome. One of the few benefits of living in these parts.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Aug 2018)

I see Iran have unveiled their first 'home grown' fighter jet which looks suspiously like the old US air force's F5.


View: https://youtu.be/m9nyVHS5PKU


Its called the Cowsar but I understand it was originally going to be named the Mosque ito.


----------



## midlife (21 Aug 2018)

Or an F20 Tigershark with 2 engines


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2018)

It has the look of a T38 Talon about it. I'm sure Israeli F15E and F35B pilots are sheeting themselves...with laughter.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2018)

I like that chap's hat. Did a pizza land on it ?


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2018)

Hardly new,
https://sputniknews.com/military/201502191018471956/


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Aug 2018)

They seem to have lost a tail along the way


----------



## DaveReading (21 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> It has the look of a T38 Talon about it.



More like one of the two-seat F-5 variants. The T-38 doesn't have the wing root extension that you can see in the photo.


----------



## midlife (30 Aug 2018)

Vf 22 osprey thundered overhead last night. Not stealth at all! Lit up like Xmas with what looked like green lights on the tips of the rotors..

Couldn't believe it so had to Google to check..


----------



## Cycleops (30 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Vf 22 osprey thundered overhead last night. Not stealth at all! Lit up like Xmas with what looked like green lights on the tips of the rotors..
> 
> Couldn't believe it so had to Google to check..
> 
> View attachment 427633


Had three of these come into Kotoka last year, they have a very distinctive sound. Someone I know that works at the airport told me they were on their way to Nigeria. Supporting the government against Boko Haram?


----------



## midlife (30 Aug 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Had three of these come into Kotoka last year, they have a very distinctive sound. Someone I know that works at the airport told me they were on their way to Nigeria. Supporting the government against Boko Haram?



Have to agree with you about the sound, very unusual 

I was sat inside when the first osprey thundered over the house. As I heard it in the distance I thought it was a Hercules but the sound changed and I wondered if it had a Hawk escort. I missed the first osprey but caught the second and the sound and light show was amazing


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Vf 22 osprey thundered overhead last night. Not stealth at all! Lit up like Xmas with what looked like green lights on the tips of the rotors..
> 
> Couldn't believe it so had to Google to check..
> 
> View attachment 427633



I thought that was a phenomenon caused by sand particles in the air being struck by the rotors?

http://scienceblogs.com/sciencepunk/2009/11/22/helicopter-blades-generate-lig/


----------



## midlife (30 Aug 2018)

Diogenes said:


> I thought that was a phenomenon caused by sand particles in the air being struck by the rotors?
> 
> http://scienceblogs.com/sciencepunk/2009/11/22/helicopter-blades-generate-lig/



The light at the tips of the osprey rotors was definitely green. I couldn't work out if there were lights at the end of the rotors or if the tips were painted green and were catching the light from the multiple light sources attached to the fuselage. Like close encounters lol

Never seen anything like it at night and being down range to Spadadem lots of stuff flies over.


----------



## Nigeyy (8 Sep 2018)

Anybody know what plane this is? I have a suspicion I know the country of origin and roughly which part of the world it was taken, but I could be mistaken, and I have no idea which plane it is.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2018)

Beaufighter?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2018)

I thought it was at first but I'm not sure now! The framework near the left-hand engine looks like it might be from a glazed front nose. Tupolev, or Japanese ?


----------



## midlife (8 Sep 2018)

Mitsubishi KI 46 type thing you mean?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Sep 2018)

Bristol Blenheim?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> Mitsubishi KI 46 type thing you mean?


A bit like it. It looks like the spinners have pips on the end. Polikarpov ?


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2018)

Blenheim.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Sep 2018)

I think you're right @Illaveago avea, wrong prop bosses.

Do17?


----------



## midlife (8 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> A bit like it. It looks like the spinners have pips on the end. Polikarpov ?



Did you mean Petlyakov?


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2018)

I'm taking it that the one that started this is upside down. Wing on the right is "bent" down. Would it have been a stable design if the undercarriage is under the engines.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2018)

It all seems Russian to me !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2018)

It looks as though the centre section of the wing is further forward than the outer section, a bit like the Mosquito wingvwhere the radiators sit.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It looks as though the centre section of the wing is further forward than the outer section, a bit like the Mosquito wingvwhere the radiators sit.


Not a Mosquito, or any of it's family, the engines are wrong.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not a Mosquito, or any of it's family, the engines are wrong.


No. What I mean is when looking at the wing in plan form the leading edge looks staggered as in the Mosquito.


----------



## Nigeyy (9 Sep 2018)

For full disclosure, I think it's Japanese -I have the original photo, and it looks like there is a Japanese marking on the wing on the right hand side. I think, but am not 100% sure it is from the Marshall Islands or islands in that theatre. This is a photo I picked up from a jumble sale that was going to be thrown out, and no one knew anything about it -aside from the fact someone in the family was in the Marshall Islands. But that's as much information I know.

But.... I may be completely wrong. What's perplexing me is what looks like the cockpit or gun turret canopy beside the right engine. I wonder if its a Mitsubishi KI-21 Sally? Though it looks like the ironwork if that is the front doesn't match....

EDIT: maybe it is!!! I just noticed it looks like there is some sort of air vent in the photo I originally posted on the right wing, and there's one on the right wing on the picture below.


----------



## DaveReading (9 Sep 2018)

Nigeyy said:


> But.... I may be completely wrong. What's perplexing me is what looks like the cockpit or gun turret canopy beside the right engine. I wonder if its a Mitsubishi KI-21 Sally? Though it looks like the ironwork if that is the front doesn't match....
> 
> EDIT: maybe it is!!! I just noticed it looks like there is some sort of air vent in the photo I originally posted on the right wing, and there's one on the right wing on the picture below.



The fairing where the engine cowling meets the upper wing surface looks rather smaller than that on the Ki-21.

Having said that, I have no idea what else it might be.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2018)

Australian Airforce Beaufighter.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2018)

The Beaufighter should have a circular intake projecting from the leading edge of the wing just outboard of each engine.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2018)

RAAF also had Bristol Blenheims there, Marshall Islands.




Who mentioned the DH Mosquito wings.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2018)

I did!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2018)

I agree that the picture does show some similarities with the Blenheim or Beaufighter but it doesn't explain what looks like a stepped wing. If you draw a straight line from the leading edge of wing through the engine and try to match it with the surviving inner section they do not line up.
If the picture is / was a Blenheim lying on its back the exhaust pipe should be showing on the outer side of the nacelle.
The framework shape that is showing in the centre of the picture looks interesting.


----------



## MikeG (10 Sep 2018)

When it comes to planes I am more interested in utility than numbers. However, after a lifetime of using just a number 4, yesterday I bought a number 5 1/2 "Jack Plane", and look forward to sharpening it and fettling the................oh...................I see........................not that sort of plane. I'll just be over there, with my mates------>


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> When it comes to planes I am more interested in utility than numbers. However, after a lifetime of using just a number 4, yesterday I bought a number 5 1/2 "Jack Plane", and look forward to sharpening it and fettling the................oh...................I see........................not that sort of plane. I'll just be over there, with my mates------>


I've Jack Rebate planes.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2018)

Has anyone got an aircraft identification chart of the Eastern Theatre for WW2 ? It might show silhouettes of the different plane types.


----------



## ozboz (10 Sep 2018)

Id go with the Jap theory, the insignia on the wing is the giveaway , possibly a Betty as already stated in earlier post


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (10 Sep 2018)

Kawasaki Ki-48?






Although the nose glazing seems too big on reflection, but it does have the parallel bars.


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2018)

The engine nacelles on that model match the photo exactly, right down to the small intakes at the top, so I'm going with the Kwaka.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Sep 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Kawasaki Ki-48?
> View attachment 429509
> 
> 
> Although the nose glazing seems too big on reflection, but it does have the parallel bars.




Yup.

Here it is on the same airfield


----------



## DaveReading (10 Sep 2018)

"Hi, and welcome! Thanks for stopping by. You are looking at a non-original 4x6 photograph printed on FujiFilm Crystal Archive chemical emulsion paper depicting a Japanese Army Air Force Kawasaki Ki-48 Lilly bomber wreck at Naha Airfield, Okinawa in the spring of 1945. "

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-K...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l44720


----------



## ozboz (10 Sep 2018)

That looks like a direct hit ! 
Or maybe the Nips destroyed it ,


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2018)

DaveReading said:


> "Hi, and welcome! Thanks for stopping by. You are looking at a non-original 4x6 photograph printed on FujiFilm Crystal Archive chemical emulsion paper depicting a Japanese Army Air Force Kawasaki Ki-48 Lilly bomber wreck at Naha Airfield, Okinawa in the spring of 1945. "
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-K...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l44720
> 
> View attachment 429516


That is a much clearer picture.


----------



## Nigeyy (11 Sep 2018)

Wow, well done, I really think that's it!



Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Kawasaki Ki-48?
> View attachment 429509
> 
> 
> Although the nose glazing seems too big on reflection, but it does have the parallel bars.


----------



## Nigeyy (11 Sep 2018)

Aaar, and there I thought I'd got an original photo! At least it might be worth $5.99 



DaveReading said:


> "Hi, and welcome! Thanks for stopping by. You are looking at a non-original 4x6 photograph printed on FujiFilm Crystal Archive chemical emulsion paper depicting a Japanese Army Air Force Kawasaki Ki-48 Lilly bomber wreck at Naha Airfield, Okinawa in the spring of 1945. "
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-K...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l44720


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2018)

Is it me ? I was just watching the F35's taking off from the new aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth. As they were accelerating along the deck they have a gert big air intake door / airbrake wide open!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Sep 2018)

Because they're using the lift fan to help get them up after the short take off run.


----------



## DaveReading (29 Sep 2018)




----------



## Nigeyy (30 Sep 2018)

So after dashing out of the house at least 10 times this morning while wildly tapping in my pass code to the phone so I could access the camera, my perserverance has been rewarded with... some pretty "meh" photos (apologies, but some photos are better than none?)

Even my wife has been laughing at me -I've just been trying to get a really good photo -and keep missing it by a second. The past couple of days the local airport (Norwood Airport, Massachusetts) has hosted a B-24 Liberator and a P-51 Mustang for fly bys. I'm really a plane nerd, I love them -the sound of these old aircraft really thumps through the air.











I'm not expecting to be employed for photo journalism any time soon and will be keeping my day job.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2019)

Here are some planes I saw at the Yeovilton Air Day.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Jul 2019)

That Avanti is said to be quite noisy


View: https://youtu.be/GqB6TqCKvMY


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2019)

T



The visit to Colerne aerodrome yesterday brought back memories of the good old days and of a picture I managed to cadge of the Museum aeroplanes before the collection was dispersed to other collections in the 70's . The photo has faded over the years.


----------



## midlife (4 Aug 2019)

Blimey, I recognise most of the planes in that pic.....


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2019)

Ooh! It',s gone all green !


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! It',s gone all green !


Can be a worrying colour!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2019)

I think the red Hunter came from R A F Bowerhill Melksham.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2019)

Wonder where the Meteor prone and the Vampire ended up.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wonder where the Meteor prone and the Vampire ended up.


Cosford ?


----------



## Cycleops (4 Aug 2019)

Just found this fascinating interview with chief test pilot for Lockheeds Skunk Works Hal Farley who gives a bit if history about the Skunk Works and a run down on his work with the development of the F-117 stealth fighter;


View: https://youtu.be/slYAVymZ99M


----------



## DaveReading (4 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think the red Hunter came from R A F Bowerhill Melksham.



Yes, former world air speed record holder.

https://www.tangmere-museum.org.uk/museum-aircraft/hawker-hunter-mk3


----------



## midlife (4 Aug 2019)

DaveReading said:


> Yes, former world air speed record holder.
> 
> https://www.tangmere-museum.org.uk/museum-aircraft/hawker-hunter-mk3



Ah, just twigged, it has a pointy nose


----------



## gbb (4 Aug 2019)

Sat at Birminghan airport on Saturday and stood looking at an Airbus A380. Good God, it dwarfs 'normal' aircraft.


----------



## midlife (4 Aug 2019)

gbb said:


> Sat at Birminghan airport on Saturday and stood looking at an Airbus A380. Good God, it dwarfs 'normal' aircraft.



Was watching the news about Heathrow strike and they have an A380 as a gate guardian, I guess it's a model but wonder if it's full size?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2019)

Talking of size. The Vickers Viking / Varsity / Valletta makes the Consolidated Liberator look small .


----------



## mudsticks (5 Aug 2019)

"Fun Sponge Alert" 


But planes make big bad climate change even worserer, they're an awful way to travel in terms of carbon load. 

I know some people find it hard avoid flying altogether, to visit far flung family and so on..

But choosing not to fly is just about the single biggest personal adjustment to your life that you can make, in terms of combatting emissions.

Heathrow expansion, and all that seems like the dumbest idea ever, given current circs.. 

As you were..


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2019)

Two pilots are planning to fly around the world in a Spitfire. They will be taking it in turns as it is a single seater.


----------



## DaveReading (5 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> Was watching the news about Heathrow strike and they have an A380 as a gate guardian, I guess it's a model but wonder if it's full size?



One-third size, reputedly the world's largest model aircraft (weighs 45 tonnes)













A380 model at Heathrow



__ DaveReading
__ 5 Aug 2019


















A380 at Heathrow



__ DaveReading
__ 5 Aug 2019


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2019)

The polished aluminium Spitfire will be flying from Goodwood to Scotland today on the start of their round the world trip .

I wonder what route they will be taking ?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2019)

Chichester to Lossiemouth!
I suppose anywhere along that line ?


----------



## DaveReading (5 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The polished aluminium Spitfire will be flying from Goodwood to Scotland today on the start of their round the world trip .
> 
> I wonder what route they will be taking ?



Keep an eye on https://www.flightradar24.com/data/aircraft/g-irty


----------



## DCBassman (5 Aug 2019)

DaveReading said:


> Keep an eye on https://www.flightradar24.com/data/aircraft/g-irty


That reminds me, need to build a FR24 receiver soon. Have some bits, need the Raspberry Pi next.


----------



## DaveReading (5 Aug 2019)

Annoyingly, the Spitfire and its support aircraft passed within a couple of miles of me just after 2pm, but I neither heard nor saw them.


----------



## wheresthetorch (5 Aug 2019)

Saw this A380 at LAX. It's huuuuuuge!


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Aug 2019)

A380s are indeed enormous, and they're good to fly on.
Very quiet, as planes go, partly because you're actually quite a long way from the engines.
They are pretty ugly.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Aug 2019)

Anyone fancy a Mig 29 of your very own well now's your chance. Since the death last year of Microsoft co founder Paul Allen his estate is being disposed of;
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/29292/you-can-buy-paul-allens-mig-29-fulcrum-jet-fighter


----------



## Mart44 (6 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Two pilots are planning to fly around the world in a Spitfire. They will be taking it in turns as it is a single seater.



Where does the pilot taking a break sit when the other is flying the plane?


----------



## Cycleops (6 Aug 2019)

Good point @Mart44 it's not one that's been converted to 2 seats.


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2019)

Been a bit bored this afternoon, so had a play with Flightradar and some binoculars. Quite good fun once you're going. Anyone else use Flightradar?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Where does the pilot taking a break sit when the other is flying the plane?


Over the tail like a WAAF did in the war. She thought he was just running up the engine until he took off .
There is a support plane flying with them .


----------



## DaveReading (6 Aug 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Where does the pilot taking a break sit when the other is flying the plane?



Boringly, he flies in the support aircraft that follows close behind.


----------



## midlife (6 Aug 2019)

Taking about the Silver Spitfire, what marque is it? Seems like a later spitfire but has a Malcolm hood.


----------



## DaveReading (6 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> Taking about the Silver Spitfire, what marque is it? Seems like a later spitfire but has a Malcolm hood.



It's a Supermarine 361 Spitfire LF.IXc.


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2019)

It's a 1943, apparently, if that helps. If my memory is correct, '43 is when the Griffon supplanted the Merlin, so it could be powered by either. 

Edit - looking at the pictures I think it's a Merlin powered job.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> Taking about the Silver Spitfire, what marque is it? Seems like a later spitfire but has a Malcolm hood.


Many of these Spits are not original war birds but have been assembled from parts. You find an engine then build the plane around it. There's even a Haynes manual.


----------



## midlife (6 Aug 2019)

DaveReading said:


> It's a Supermarine 361 Spitfire LF.IXc.



Thanks, it was the pointy top to the tailfin which made me think it was a later mass production version


----------



## midlife (6 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Many of these Spits are not original war birds but have been assembled from parts. You find an engine then build the plane around it. There's even a Haynes manual.
> 
> View attachment 478954



Got that . And a couple more spitfire books gathered over the years.


----------



## RoadRider400 (6 Aug 2019)

My favourite clip of my favourite plane. Never got to fly on one.
Final flight starts at 3:30


----------



## midlife (6 Aug 2019)

RoadRider400 said:


> My favourite clip of my favourite plane. Never got to fly on one.
> Final flight starts at 3:30




Just checked the max operating speed at normal height and it's Mach 0.9. No slouch


----------



## Mart44 (6 Aug 2019)

I live within striking distance of the Farnborough Airshow. If you know where the vantage points are, it's possible to see the aircraft fairly close up without actually going to the show. Here's the Vulcan flying around. Photographed a few airshows ago. It might even have been its final airshow flight:


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2019)

I've seen XH558 flying a few times. An awesome sight, but not as awesome as the Victor.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I've seen XH558 flying a few times. An awesome sight, but not as awesome as the Victor.


Yes. It served longer than the Vulcan, flew higher and faster and carried a larger bomb load.


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2019)

And it looked so mean. Handley Page not only created a strategic nuclear bomber, they created one that really looked the part. The Darth Vader of nuke taxis.


----------



## Houthakker (6 Aug 2019)

Yes I always thought it looked mean as well.


----------



## wheresthetorch (6 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Been a bit bored this afternoon, so had a play with Flightradar and some binoculars. Quite good fun once you're going. Anyone else use Flightradar?



Yes, I use this. It's quite fascinating being able to identify planes as they pass over - destination, type, height, etc.


----------



## midlife (6 Aug 2019)

But has anyone ever rolled a Victor


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> Just checked the max operating speed at normal height and it's Mach 0.9. No slouch


I think the VC 10 held the record for the fastest Atlantic crossing for a sub sonic jet.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> And it looked so mean. Handley Page not only created a strategic nuclear bomber, they created one that really looked the part. The Darth Vader of nuke taxis.
> View attachment 478972


Handley Page came up with some good designs over the years. Leading edge slats. Even the Hampden which seamed like an oddity came within the constraints of the Washington agreement yet could carry 4000lbs of bombs.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> But has anyone ever rolled a Victor


'
I don't think as many crashed as the Vulcan .


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Aug 2019)

IIRC the strategy changed from high altitude delivery of nukes to low level terrain following to avoid radar after Gary Powers was shot down with a SAM which surprised the hell out of the West. The Victor was unsuitable for this but the Vulcan was quite good at it due to wing loading. The Victors were retired to tankers whilst the Vulcans continued as low level bombers - hence the higher accident rate.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2019)

And Valiants?


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Aug 2019)

Just flown into Hong Kong on one Cathay Pacific's new A350-1000 planes.

Ooooo...they're nice planes. Very quiet on takeoff and roomy too.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And Valiants?



Had a weak wing spar apparently


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2019)

Diogenes said:


> IIRC the strategy changed from high altitude delivery of nukes to low level terrain following to avoid radar after Gary Powers was shot down with a SAM which surprised the hell out of the West. The Victor was unsuitable for this but the Vulcan was quite good at it due to wing loading. The Victors were retired to tankers whilst the Vulcans continued as low level bombers - hence the higher accident rate.


The Vulcan had a higher accident rate even before the low level flying . One broke up in mid air at Sywell during an air display in 1958. One crashed on landing at Heathrow during a storm, pilot and co pilot ejected. I think one almost suffered the same fate in New Zealand except that the crew in the rear replaced the ejector seat safety pins. 
Some Victors went on to do high altitude photographic and radar reconnaissance work .


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And Valiants?



The Valiant wasn't all that really. It was seen by the Government as a quick solution while the more radical V bombers were developed, and a safe fall back position in the event the Victor and Vulcan turned out to be crap. Fortunately they didn't, and the Valiant had a fairly short service life. 

It's a shame the V bombers never got to nuke anyone. It's good now and again to remind the rest of the world not to mess with us. Nevertheless, inwouldn't have wanted to be an Argentinian conscript sat I a trench when the first of the Black Buck bombers arrived. The Vulcan sounds absolutely terrifying, like Satan himself is tearing through the atmosphere.


----------



## redflightuk (7 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Been a bit bored this afternoon, so had a play with Flightradar and some binoculars. Quite good fun once you're going. Anyone else use Flightradar?


I used FR for for a while but now I use planefinder and Freedar.uk.
Freedar shows more executive and military flights than planefinder or Flightradar.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2019)

There are still parts of the Battle of Britain Air Day of September 1958 that I still remember.
I was small then. My dad took me on the crossbar saddle. My brother was much older so he rode his bike.
I remember that it was grey when we arrived and the first thing I saw and asked about was a Wind Sock!
I can remember looking into the cockpit of a Spitfire and then being sat way down low in there with loads of kids looking in . I didn't know then how privelidged I was !
Most of the day is a bit sketchy. I can remember that it had brightened up and it was sunny. I can remember a bright yellow Westland Dragonfly flying along the crowd line performing Air Sea Rescue roll. I can remember standing next to a huge silver Blackburn Beverley with my dad and brother.
It was whilst we were amongst the crowds watching the flying displays that my my brother repeated what he had just heard on the Tannoy. "The Vulcan won't be turning up as it had just crashed at another air display ! "
Things were treated so differently then ! The airshow carried on as if nothing had happened.


----------



## Mart44 (7 Aug 2019)

A Lancaster Bomber circling around (Farnborough Airshow).


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2019)

redflightuk said:


> I used FR for for a while but now I use planefinder and Freedar.uk.
> Freedar shows more executive and military flights than planefinder or Flightradar.



Good tip, thank you!


----------



## ozboz (7 Aug 2019)

https://play.howstuffworks.com/quiz...2cd1a&sg_uid=bf95c50c95f245a4a0da89a5ac82cd1a

ok an easy comp , but some good pics !


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2019)

100%! Very easy.

Chatting to Mrs D, I'm going to go to the Sywell Aviation Museum next week.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Aug 2019)

ozboz said:


> https://play.howstuffworks.com/quiz/can-you-identify-these-planes-youd-see-an-air-show?acct=00f6a7d2cf2656566c6578c8d8ce8c3a03&utm_medium=paid&utm_source=outbrain&utm_term=00e4aee8acce36744367969b9759de07c6&pbid=00fa71bf2631c3bc7252ee4f63fd8c9fe6&pbn=MSN+UK+(MSN+Intl)&scn=MSN+-+EN-GB+-+News&adid=00c48dc1ee140006fc23ce140ee26cd912&mkcpgn=bf95c50c95f245a4a0da89a5ac82cd1a&sg_uid=bf95c50c95f245a4a0da89a5ac82cd1a
> 
> ok an easy comp , but some good pics !




Not an easy competition at all. Very, very challenging, complex and difficult. 

And didn't I do well in getting 100%


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2019)

So any of you use apps or websites to log your sightings? Any recommendations?


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2019)

Sorry to be so needy - I'm sat at home, injured,unable to drive or cycle, desperately trying to keep myself occupied.

Does anyone listen to airband radio at all?


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Sorry to be so needy - I'm sat at home, injured,unable to drive or cycle, desperately trying to keep myself occupied.
> 
> Does anyone listen to airband radio at all?


Did do, on final for the local airport and under the major route North.


----------



## tribanjules (9 Aug 2019)

Glad I stumbled on this thread. Hooked myself and brother on freedar. I see not a single asset is up now as crabs don't do weekend.
Living on bhx flight path I'm boring my family telling them what they can hear


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Sorry to be so needy - I'm sat at home, injured,unable to drive or cycle, desperately trying to keep myself occupied.
> 
> Does anyone listen to airband radio at all?


Why not do Piaware through Flightaware website, set up your own radar thingy, check out their ‘How to’......


----------



## rualexander (10 Aug 2019)

No mention of the BBC's recent Plane Spotting Live series here?
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/m00071fp/planespotting-live


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2019)

My Sister, who I don't get along with terribly well. Well, anyway, my BiL is quite poorly and they need a bungalow. Chatting to my Dad last night and it seems my Sister has bought a bungalow...in Cranfield in sight of the runway. Neither myself of my Dad, who has his own Socata, are at all jealous.

Cranfield is an odd one, as well as being a regular airstrip also gets used for a lot of experimental aircraft, no doubt due to the proximity to the University and technology centre. A Burt Rutan Scaled Composites job was in there recently, and I wouldn't have minded seeing that.

So I now need to persuade Mrs D to buy a house near a small airfield or aerodrome.


----------



## gbb (10 Aug 2019)

Stood at Porto De Mogan yesterday as a (I think) Airbus Super Puma flew over the harbour, low and hugging the coastline. Only maybe 100ft up, it was actually very quiet (compared to how you'd expect) It was seemingly effortless and serene considering the power, technology and forces involved in getting one up there .


----------



## DaveReading (11 Aug 2019)




----------



## midlife (11 Aug 2019)

I didn't think we had any drones until this popped up on the BBC..... 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-49158509

Seems like £30 million quids worth have been crashed!


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2019)

RAF has the Reaper as well. Aptly named piece of kit.


----------



## ozboz (11 Aug 2019)

I saw these three models in a second hand shop in Fulham, incredibly detailed and well made


----------



## midlife (11 Aug 2019)

https://www.meandmycar.co.uk/aluminium-spitfire

Is it this one,? Bit more than an airfux kit lol


----------



## CharlesF (11 Aug 2019)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 479639
> View attachment 479637
> View attachment 479638
> 
> ...



How much, and the shop's name? These are superb.


----------



## tribanjules (11 Aug 2019)

Very odd county on freedar. Spotted it last night,



still there now at angels 62 !


----------



## midlife (11 Aug 2019)

Odd county?


----------



## tribanjules (11 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> Odd county?


Typo. 


Contact


----------



## ozboz (11 Aug 2019)

I think it was King Court Galleries Fulham , no idea of price though unfortunately


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2019)

tribanjules said:


> Very odd county on freedar. Spotted it last night,
> View attachment 479652
> still there now at angels 62 !


Intercept(ion)?

Or military weather balloon?


----------



## tribanjules (11 Aug 2019)

Not moved overnight. Still at 62000 and zero speed


----------



## CharlesF (11 Aug 2019)

ozboz said:


> I think it was King Court Galleries Fulham , no idea of price though unfortunately


Thank!, I'll investigate.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2019)

tribanjules said:


> Not moved overnight. Still at 62000 and zero speed


Departed from Ireland yesterday and headed North.


----------



## tribanjules (11 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Departed from Ireland yesterday and headed North.




Still showing now !!


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2019)

That's BLL7776, a 1,000 feet lower.

BLL7777 was reported in the same area on 16th June this year.
They appear to be of Danish origin.


----------



## tribanjules (11 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's BLL7776, a 1,000 feet lower.
> 
> BLL7777 was reported in the same area on 16th June this year.
> They appear to be of Danish origin.
> ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Aug 2019)

Billund airport is BLL. Next to the Lego factory, must be a lego plane then....


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2019)

Possibly, but tethered to what/


----------



## midlife (11 Aug 2019)

A ship?

https://www.researchgate.net/public..._Ship-Tethered_Aerostat_Remote_Sensing_System


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Possibly, but tethered to what/


May explain the no movement, but not how it's staying up there.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> A ship?
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/public..._Ship-Tethered_Aerostat_Remote_Sensing_System


Which one?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (11 Aug 2019)

Today I went to the "Wings and Wheels" show on the site of Woodford aerodrome. What I hadn't realised is the Avro museum is there and it was a great find, really well laid out and informative. Several large models of various Avro planes, especially early ones. Hard to believe that it's only a little over a hundred years ago that pilots were flying what looked like cloth stretched over wood, held together by wire! Apparently 4000 Lancaster bombers (out of 7000) were put together there. The Vulcan bomber is special too. Really interesting museum, it's open regularly, with guest speakers etc.


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2019)

There's a Vulcan at the Coventry airport museum, and according to their website they let people climb into the aircraft to explore, albeit supervised. Think I'll pay them a visit in the next week or so.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2019)

Two places at the same time!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Aug 2019)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Today I went to the "Wings and Wheels" show on the site of Woodford aerodrome. What I hadn't realised is the Avro museum is there and it was a great find, really well laid out and informative. Several large models of various Avro planes, especially early ones. Hard to believe that it's only a little over a hundred years ago that pilots were flying what looked like cloth stretched over wood, held together by wire! Apparently 4000 Lancaster bombers (out of 7000) were put together there. The Vulcan bomber is special too. Really interesting museum, it's open regularly, with guest speakers etc.



The Vulcan flew only 7 years after WWII


----------



## midlife (11 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> There's a Vulcan at the Coventry airport museum, and according to their website they let people climb into the aircraft to explore, albeit supervised. Think I'll pay them a visit in the next week or so.



Been inside the cockpit of the Vulcan at Carlisle Airport. Blimey its tiny!


----------



## DaveReading (12 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Two places at the same time!
> View attachment 479707
> View attachment 479708



It's fortunate that whatever app you're using only displays your relative bearing to one decimal place.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2019)

Diogenes said:


> The Vulcan flew only 7 years after WWII



Indeed, only 11 years separate the first Lancaster flight and the first Vulcan flight.


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2019)

Had to go down to Lydd airport (sorry, London Ashford) where my Dad keeps his Socata TB20 hangered to attend to some business. 

I checked in with the flying club who manage the plane on Dad's behalf, and then got to go walk around the storage and maintenance hangers. Too many photos for now, but here's one to keep you going. I'll post the rest when I eventually get home.






PS, I've just googled the flag. Burkina Faso.


----------



## DaveReading (14 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Had to go down to Lydd airport (sorry, London Ashford) where my Dad keeps his Socata TB20 hangered to attend to some business.
> 
> I checked in with the flying club who manage the plane on Dad's behalf, and then got to go walk around the storage and maintenance hangers. Too many photos for now, but here's one to keep you going. I'll post the rest when I eventually get home.
> 
> PS, I've just googled the flag. Burkina Faso.



Interesting - it's on the UK civil register, but has been given special permission from the CAA to fly wearing its former Burkina Faso AF markings (a fairly common situation with ex-military aircraft).


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Two places at the same time!
> View attachment 479707
> View attachment 479708


Both still there, at the same altitudes. No movement.


----------



## tribanjules (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Both still there, at the same altitudes. No movement.


Yup. I check every day on way home. Assume it's tethered to a ship or buoy ?


----------



## DaveReading (14 Aug 2019)

tribanjules said:


> Yup. I check every day on way home. Assume it's tethered to a ship or buoy ?



Or completely spurious. How likely is it that a balloon tethered to 12 miles of cable isn't going to drift about a bit as the wind direction changes ?


----------



## tribanjules (14 Aug 2019)

DaveReading said:


> Or completely spurious. How likely is it that a balloon tethered to 12 miles of cable isn't going to drift about a bit as the wind direction changes ?



It's a consistent return with all data fields too.
Accuracy of our app won't show variation of few feet bobbing up and down based on refresh rate


----------



## DaveReading (14 Aug 2019)

tribanjules said:


> It's a consistent return with all data fields too.
> Accuracy of our app won't show variation of few feet bobbing up and down based on refresh rate



There are enough decimal places quoted in those screenshots to cope with the accuracy that airborne positions are sent with, which equates to a resolution of about 15 feet laterally. The altitude has a resolution of 25 feet, and I assume that doesn't vary either? Hmmm.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

DaveReading said:


> There are enough decimal places quoted in those screenshots to cope with the accuracy that airborne positions are sent with, which equates to a resolution of about 15 feet laterally. The altitude has a resolution of 25 feet, and I assume that doesn't vary either? Hmmm.


Depending on which one you are looking at(both don't always register), there's a 1,000 foot altitude difference. BIL7777 has also had a 500 foot elevation change. 

BIL7777 "departed" the north Irish coast at 62,000 feet.


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2019)

Here's me in a Martin Baker ejection seat, c.1960. I think it may not have been designed to fire blokes my size...


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Here's me today in a Martin Baker ejection seat, c.1960. I think it may not have been designed to fire blokes my size...
> 
> View attachment 480051


Why'd you render it live?

Chances are it's a Zero-Zero seat designed to be fired underwater. Fitted to many navy aircraft, Blackburn Buccaneer included.


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2019)

PS, I'm not an utter chrome dome. That's a number zero hair cut.


----------



## Poacher (14 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Here's me today in a Martin Baker ejection seat, c.1960. I think it may not have been designed to fire blokes my size...
> 
> View attachment 480051


You _are _Gentle Giant AICMFP.


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2019)

Been back up to Lydd to have a good look at my Dad's plane now it's out of the workshop.


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2019)




----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2019)

Not at all easy for someone my size with a wonky shoulder to get into.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Been a bit bored this afternoon, so had a play with Flightradar and some binoculars. Quite good fun once you're going. Anyone else use Flightradar?


Yes. Intending to build an ADS-B receiver for the system too. If it works and they're happy with the data, you get the full $500/year subscription free as long as your receiver is online.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I've seen XH558 flying a few times. An awesome sight, but not as awesome as the Victor.


Victors have a wonderful, slightly evil look about them...


----------



## DaveReading (17 Aug 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Yes. Intending to build an ADS-B receiver for the system too. If it works and they're happy with the data, you get the full $500/year subscription free as long as your receiver is online.



Out of interest, what do you get in the $500/year subscription that's not included in their $35/year deal ?


----------



## DCBassman (17 Aug 2019)

Not much that's useful to an interested punter. But it'll be interesting to mess with a Raspberry Pi, and a goid freebie to have uf all goes well.


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Victors have a wonderful, slightly evil look about them...



Absolutely. Strategic nuclear bombers should look as evil as their purpose.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Absolutely. Strategic nuclear bombers should look as evil as their purpose.


They managed that in spades...wasn't quite the same impression as tankers.


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2019)




----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 480940



Don't you just hate when your car/plane comes with blanks to cover holes in the dashboard where higher spec models have something?


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2019)

That's the instructors backup panel. The pilot gets all sorts of digital stuff and Garmin. It's even got an auto pilot.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> That's the instructors backup panel. The pilot gets all sorts of digital stuff and Garmin. It's even got an auto pilot.



No gunsight or bomb release?


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2019)

A tiny little window you could flob out of, that's about it


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2019)

tribanjules said:


> Yup. I check every day on way home. Assume it's tethered to a ship or buoy ?


Disappeared whilst watching it.


----------



## tribanjules (20 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Disappeared whilst watching it.
> View attachment 480953


Showing now at 1928 !!!


----------



## ozboz (21 Aug 2019)

CharlesF said:


> How much, and the shop's name? These are superb.



Did you have any look with this ?


----------



## CharlesF (21 Aug 2019)

ozboz said:


> Did you have any look with this ?


No. I found contact details and I wrote a couple emails and either got a reply. They remain a dream!


----------



## ozboz (21 Aug 2019)

CharlesF said:


> No. I found contact details and I wrote a couple emails and either got a reply. They remain a dream!



I’ll get back over and see if they are still there


----------



## ozboz (21 Aug 2019)

hi @CharlesF , I was wondering what the Badge is in your avatar ?


----------



## ozboz (22 Aug 2019)

CharlesF said:


> No. I found contact details and I wrote a couple emails and either got a reply. They remain a dream!



Good news ! They are still for sale !theres also this Mustang !

If you PM number me I could call or send you contact info I’ve got , ok Mate


----------



## CharlesF (22 Aug 2019)

ozboz said:


> hi @CharlesF , I was wondering what the Badge is in your avatar ?



The Royal Rhodesia Regiment!


----------



## ozboz (22 Aug 2019)

CharlesF said:


> The Royal Rhodesia Regiment!


You are obviously very proud of that ! Did you serve in that Reg’t or is there a family connection ?


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2019)

Here me propping up Dad's Tocata TB20 Trinidad.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2019)

The French are invading Ireland! @tyred, hard hat time methinks.


----------



## Tilley (23 Aug 2019)

Ride yesterday to RAF Cosford as it seemed as good a place as any. Well impresed by RAF museum.


----------



## tribanjules (23 Aug 2019)

Ooh just checked - it's only 50km from me too
Thanks for the idea @Tilley


----------



## midlife (25 Aug 2019)

One of these has flown over our house quite low, never seen one before. Presumably landing at Carlisle Airport... It was the odd noise that made me go out and look


----------



## ozboz (25 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> One of these has flown over our house quite low, never seen one before. Presumably landing at Carlisle Airport... It was the odd noise that made me go out and look
> 
> View attachment 481688



Interesting , what is it ?


----------



## midlife (25 Aug 2019)

It looks like a small passenger plane, Carlisle Airport is small and recently started short hop flights commercially but not using them. 

I think it also has a service facility for private jets, used to see quite a few when I lived under the flightpath. Maybe it was dropping in for some work?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Aug 2019)

ozboz said:


> Interesting , what is it ?




Piaggio P180



Illaveago said:


> Here are some planes I saw at the Yeovilton Air Day.
> View attachment 477669
> ]





Diogenes said:


> That Avanti is said to be quite noisy
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/GqB6TqCKvMY


----------



## midlife (25 Aug 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Piaggio P180



Oops!

Have to agree on the noise, it's what made me get up and go in the garden to look, I thought it was a flight of Tucanos..... Or one in trouble!


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

"Guppy" headed over Lincoln towards Skegness


----------



## DaveReading (5 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> "Guppy" headed over Lincoln towards Skegness



Bound for Butlins, presumably. 

Things have moved on a bit since the days of the Super Guppy:


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

DaveReading said:


> Bound for Butlins, presumably.
> 
> Things have moved on a bit since the days of the Super Guppy:
> 
> View attachment 483661


It'll have had a whale of a time.


----------



## ozboz (5 Sep 2019)

Aircraft Recognition........ I went to RAF Hendon , it was quite good , but apart from the obvious ones ..... I can’t remember all the names !


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Sep 2019)

Sunderland, Spit (MkV?), dunno, Sopwith Dolphin (on the sign?), P40 Curtiss Kittyhawk, Sunderland


----------



## midlife (5 Sep 2019)

Made several of them as airfix kits..... Painted the Sunderland in camo


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 483750
> View attachment 483751
> View attachment 483752
> View attachment 483753
> ...


"Flying Porcupine"
Spitfire MkIIb or MkIV
Bleriot
Sopwith Pub
Curtiss Warhawk


----------



## ozboz (5 Sep 2019)

From inside the Sunderland , bomb ports, gun port, middle to front middle to rear turret


----------



## ozboz (5 Sep 2019)




----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 483780
> View attachment 483781
> View attachment 483782
> View attachment 483783
> View attachment 483784


Bae Lightning
Hawker Hunter


----------



## DaveReading (6 Sep 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Sunderland, Spit (MkV?), dunno, Sopwith Dolphin (on the sign?), P40 Curtiss Kittyhawk, Sunderland



The Spitfire on a pole is a Mk. IX, or rather a plastic model thereof.


----------



## ozboz (6 Sep 2019)

[/QUOTE]



DaveReading said:


> The Spitfire on a pole is a Mk. IX, or rather a plastic model thereof.



I would say it is a model, be a very silly to leave one of Aviations Icons to the elements !


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

ozboz said:


> I would say it is a model, be a very silly to leave one of Aviations Icons to the elements !


Humbrol factory in Hull had a Hawker Hunter airframe sat outside.


----------



## midlife (6 Sep 2019)

Read today that the Tuccano has been retired. Look forward to the Texan II cavorting about the skies here in Cumbria.....


----------



## DaveReading (6 Sep 2019)

ozboz said:


> I would say it is a model, be a very silly to leave one of Aviations Icons to the elements !



Yes, it's a model, no argument about that.

But it wouldn't have been the first time the RAF Museum had left a rare exhibit outside to rot, exposed to the elements.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Sep 2019)

midlife said:


> Read today that the Tuccano has been retired. Look forward to the Texan II cavorting about the skies here in Cumbria.....
> 
> View attachment 483874




Aaaaaaah, the penny drops. That's the low wing, fast monoplane I've seen bombing around the Lake District quite a few times.


----------



## ozboz (6 Sep 2019)




----------



## Nigeyy (7 Sep 2019)

Love the pics!


----------



## ozboz (7 Sep 2019)

Nigeyy said:


> Love the pics!



Ta , I’ve got some yet , I’ll put them up later today ,


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2019)

I saw the new Boeing 737 Poseidon maritime patrol aeroplane at Bournemouth Airshow doing some low fly bys and wasn't impressed! It has a pathetically small bomb bay. It looks like the Boeing marketing people are trying to shift some old airframes .


----------



## DaveReading (7 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I saw the new Boeing 737 Poseidon maritime patrol aeroplane at Bournemouth Airshow doing some low fly bys and wasn't impressed! It has a pathetically small bomb bay.



It's not just the contents of the bomb bay that the bad guys are going to worry about:


----------



## Nigeyy (7 Sep 2019)

I pride myself on being a nerdly plane nerd, and I love this thread. Some great pics, and I look forward to more!



ozboz said:


> Ta , I’ve got some yet , I’ll put them up later today ,


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

Nigeyy said:


> I pride myself on being a nerdly plane nerd, and I love this thread. Some great pics, and I look forward to more!


Can you explain BIL7777?

Sat off the north coast of Ireland at 62,500 feet for the last three months.


----------



## DaveReading (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Can you explain BIL7777?
> 
> Sat off the north coast of Ireland at 62,500 feet for the last three months.



The most likely explanation is that those signals are entirely spurious.

Looking at the data on the flight trackers, we are asked to believe that two stationary* objects occupy exactly the same position in the sky, one precisely 1,000 feet above the other. If, as suggested by some, they are balloons, how do they stop something that's on the end of 12 miles of wire from drifting around with changes in the wind?

* the two "objects" each actually send two alternating positions which are about 9 feet apart in a NW-SE direction, same every day:

https://flight-data.adsbexchange.com/map?icao=45FE5C&date=2019-09-07
https://flight-data.adsbexchange.com/map?icao=45FE5D&date=2019-09-07

(substitute any other date, and the "track" will be exactly the same)

Trust me, they aren't real.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

DaveReading said:


> The most likely explanation is that those signals are entirely spurious.
> 
> Looking at the data on the flight trackers, we are asked to believe that two stationary* objects occupy exactly the same position in the sky, one precisely 1,000 feet above the other. If, as suggested by some, they are balloons, how do they stop something that's on the end of 12 miles of wire from drifting around with changes in the wind?
> 
> ...


First appeared on radar at 62,000 feet in early June, heading North from the Mayo coast.


----------



## tribanjules (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> First appeared on radar at 62,000 feet in early June, heading North from the Mayo coast.


I always check on this every time I log on !


----------



## DaveReading (8 Sep 2019)

tribanjules said:


> I always check on this every time I log on !



Don't you get bored when you find nothing has changed since yesterday ? 

Out of interest, when you say "log on", what tracker are you using ?


----------



## tribanjules (8 Sep 2019)

DaveReading said:


> Don't you get bored when you find nothing has changed since yesterday ?
> 
> Out of interest, when you say "log on", what tracker are you using ?




Freedar you cheeky s#d


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

DaveReading said:


> The most likely explanation is that those signals are entirely spurious.
> 
> Looking at the data on the flight trackers, we are asked to believe that two stationary* objects occupy exactly the same position in the sky, one precisely 1,000 feet above the other. If, as suggested by some, they are balloons, how do they stop something that's on the end of 12 miles of wire from drifting around with changes in the wind?
> 
> ...


Why do the Danes claim something that isn't real.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2019)

DaveReading said:


> It's not just the contents of the bomb bay that the bad guys are going to worry about:
> 
> View attachment 483962



Harpoon anti ship missile. Eees nice! Blue band = dummy round. I'm not sure what the single red band means on the inboard round.


----------



## DaveReading (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why do the Danes claim something that isn't real.



What you are seeing is almost certainly the weather data that has been transmitted from Billund in Denmark (IATA airport code BLL) since April of this year, using the same frequency as airborne ADS-B/UAT.

Someone, somewhere who feeds the flight trackers is receiving that data (i.e. is within range of Billund) and it's being misinterpreted by the trackers (not unreasonably) as if it was an aircraft transmission. Presumably there are bits in the data that change only slightly from transmission to transmission, and they are being decoded by the trackers as spurious position and altitude values.

Some more background here: https://www.motorflyvning.dk/uat


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

DaveReading said:


> What you are seeing is almost certainly the weather data that has been transmitted from Billund in Denmark (IATA airport code BLL) since April of this year, using the same frequency as airborne ADS-B/UAT.
> 
> Someone, somewhere who feeds the flight trackers is receiving that data (i.e. is within range of Billund) and it's being misinterpreted by the trackers (not unreasonably) as if it was an aircraft transmission. Presumably there are bits in the data that change only slightly from transmission to transmission, and they are being decoded by the trackers as spurious position and altitude values.
> 
> Some more background here: https://www.motorflyvning.dk/uat


Understand if hadn't moved since first "sighted", but first sight was off the North Mayo coast. Leading many to assume it was a missile.

Following the link, gives a 300 nautical mile limit.


----------



## DaveReading (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Following the link, gives a 300 nautical mile limit.



That's correct - whoever is feeding the data to the flight trackers must be within 300 nm of Billund in order to be able to pick up the transmissions. 

Incidentally the spuriously-generated position of those "objects", which just happens to be off the coast of Ireland, is at precisely the same latitude as Billund, and their longitude is exactly as far west of Greenwich as Billund is east.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

DaveReading said:


> That's correct - whoever is feeding the data to the flight trackers must be within 300 nm of Billund in order to be able to pick up the transmissions.
> 
> Incidentally the spuriously-generated position of those "objects", which just happens to be off the coast of Ireland, is at precisely the same latitude as Billund, and their longitude is exactly as far west of Greenwich as Billund is east.


And if you head due South, where do you make landfall?


----------



## DaveReading (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> And if you head due South, where do you make landfall?



That would depend where you are heading due south from. 

I'm not sure what you are getting at.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

DaveReading said:


> That would depend where you are heading due south from.
> 
> I'm not sure what you are getting at.


It's current location, as shown.


----------



## DaveReading (8 Sep 2019)

I have no idea where the first land is that's due south of the spurious position.

I could get a map and work it out, but I don't understand the relevance of the question.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

DaveReading said:


> I have no idea where the first land is that's due south of the spurious position.
> 
> I could get a map and work it out, but I don't understand the relevance of the question.


First spotted due south of it's current location, off the coast. It "moved" to it's present location. Albeit 500 foot lower than it's current height.


----------



## Nigeyy (9 Sep 2019)

Can anyone provide a link that shows BL7777? I tried flightradar24 (as of the time of this post) and I can't see it.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

Nigeyy said:


> Can anyone provide a link that shows BL7777? I tried flightradar24 (as of the time of this post) and I can't see it.








Off the North coast of Ireland, as shown above on global.adbsexchange.com


----------



## DCBassman (9 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> adbsexchange


A rather unfortunate name if you're unaware of what it stands for!

Sorry, as you were..., fetching coat now!


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

I am aware what it is, but still read it as sex change.


----------



## DaveReading (9 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I am aware what it is, but still read it as sex change.



Not wishing to let the facts get in the way of a good story, but it's actually *adsb*exchange, not adbsexchange, which I appreciate isn't nearly as much fun. 



Nigeyy said:


> Can anyone provide a link that shows BL7777? I tried flightradar24 (as of the time of this post) and I can't see it.



I would imagine that FR24 is satisfied that it's spurious and sensibly filters it out.

Here it is on one of the trackers that doesn't do any such filtering, at the location that corresponds to the mirror image of BLL (Billund) about the Greenwich meridian: https://flight-data.adsbexchange.com/map?icao=45FE5D&date=2019-09-07


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2019)

A Boeing 737 Poseidon at Bournemouth Air Show.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Sep 2019)

Can't help but think the Kawasaki P1 would have been better for our particular needs than the P8.

https://battle-machines.org/2015/12/06/boeing-p-8a-vs-kawasaki-p-1-the-comparison-of-modern-mpas/






One of the main advantages I can see is it's been designed from the outset as an MPA whilst Boeing have just warmed up quite an old civil airliner design.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2019)

They're not buying them are they ?


----------



## DaveReading (9 Sep 2019)

Diogenes said:


> One of the main advantages I can see is it's been designed from the outset as an MPA whilst Boeing have just warmed up quite an old civil airliner design.



Though none of the world's air forces, other than the Japanese, appear to share that view.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Sep 2019)

DaveReading said:


> Though none of the world's air forces, other than the Japanese, appear to share that view.



American money talks. There is the advantage of interoperability with the Yanks of course. Wiki says Germany and France are considering the Kawasaki though.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> They're not buying them are they ?



No. We're getting nine P8s


----------



## DaveReading (9 Sep 2019)

One of the other drawbacks of the P-1 is that it has an indigenous engine that no other aircraft in the world uses.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2019)

Diogenes said:


> No. We're getting nine P8s


What 737's ? A plane plagued with disaster !


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

The very early 737s were dodgy. The very latest ones are dodgy. Those in between were great.


----------



## Houthakker (9 Sep 2019)

Had a Saab Viggen fly over at the weekend following its display at the Southport airshow.(Not my photo I hasten to add, wasn't quick enough to get the camera out) and it does have a very nice outline. Although its a similar design to the Typhoon, it seems more balanced somehow. Not bad for a 50 year old jet!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2019)

A B2 stealth bomber has just been seen flying over Chippenham heading for Fairford.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> The very early 737s were dodgy. The very latest ones are dodgy. Those in between were great.


Engines bursting into flames , dodgy radar altimeter, sticking rudder actuators, metal fatigue in the fuselage.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A B2 stealth bomber has just been seen flying over Chippenham heading for Fairford.



Not very stealthy then


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Not very stealthy then


Apparently it was flying below the cloud to prevent the stealthy paint being washed off !


----------



## tribanjules (9 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Apparently it was flying below the cloud to prevent the stealthy paint being washed off !


Not showing now


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

Getting it wet shortens the life of the skin, and helps it show up on radar. They Americano imperialists don't want people to know what a radar return from. B2 looks like when its wet, so they avoid getting it wet at all costs.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

tribanjules said:


> Not showing now


Try tracking by type.
www.ads-b.nl


----------



## DaveReading (9 Sep 2019)

tribanjules said:


> Not showing now



For obvious reasons most front-line military aircraft, unlike their civilian counterparts, don't transmit details of their position that would allow them to be easily plotted by the flight-trackers.

It's still possible to determine their approximate location by picking up the signals sent by them simultaneously with several receivers and using a technique called multilateration (broadly analogous to triangulation), so if you see fast jets or bombers plotted on the flight-trackers, that's how they are doing it.


----------



## ozboz (9 Sep 2019)




----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 484448
> View attachment 484449
> View attachment 484450
> View attachment 484451
> View attachment 484452


Vampire in the first picture?


----------



## midlife (9 Sep 2019)

Vampire was plywood, those look like rivets?


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

That is indeed a Vampire.

Military birds have transponders and in non combat or non training scenarios - for example, ferrying or transporting through civilian airspace in peacetime - will use them in much the same way civil aircraft do. They have their own rules for training, response and combat, and that's when they get switched off (or if they're being really sneaky switch to a suitable code to emulate a civilian aircraft).

The likes of the typhoon responding to Russkie intruders won't run them, and Daves description of how they're tracked is excellent.


----------



## ozboz (9 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Vampire in the first picture?



I think so , very small aircraft ,


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

midlife said:


> Vampire was plywood, those look like rivets?


Cockpit area would have to be metal though.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

ozboz said:


> I think so , very small aircraft ,


Like this?


----------



## DaveReading (9 Sep 2019)

The Vampire at Hendon is an F.Mk.3 (single-seat fighter), unlike most of the surviving examples (particularly those in the UK), which are the later and substantially redesigned T.Mk.11 two-seat trainer, as in the model photo.


----------



## ozboz (10 Sep 2019)

We used to abseil out of these when I was in the Army , good fun !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2019)

Me 109E No 3 ?


----------



## ozboz (10 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Me 109E No 3 ?



Yep , there wasn’t many German machines at Hendon , but the 109 is most likely most famous of their WW2 planes , so good to be able to see one up close, I met an old Luftwaffe instrument fitter during my time in Australia , he was attaché to 109 squadrons in the 40’s , very interesting man


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2019)

ozboz said:


> Yep , there wasn’t many German machines at Hendon , but the 109 is most likely most famous of their WW2 planes , so good to be able to see one up close, I met an old Luftwaffe instrument fitter during my time in Australia , he was attaché to 109 squadrons in the 40’s , very interesting man


I seem to remember that they had a Heinkel He 111, and Junkers Ju 88, Ju 87.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2019)

Are they in the process of preserving a crashed Dornier that was recovered from the sea ?


----------



## DaveReading (10 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I seem to remember that they had a Heinkel He 111, and Junkers Ju 88, Ju 87.



A Heinkel He162 as well.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Hawker Tempest, second from the bottom @ozzboz?

Typhoon springs readily to mind, but doesn't look right.


----------



## DaveReading (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hawker Tempest, second from the bottom @ozzboz?
> 
> Typhoon springs readily to mind, but doesn't look right.



The RAF Museum has both types. The photo is a Tempest TT.Mk.5 (the black and yellow target-towing markings are a giveaway).


----------



## ozboz (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 484494
> 
> Hawker Tempest, second from the bottom @ozzboz?
> 
> Typhoon springs readily to mind, but doesn't look right.





DaveReading said:


> The RAF Museum has both types. The photo is a Tempest TT.Mk.5 (the black and yellow target-towing markings are a giveaway).


Yep , a Tempest


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Sep 2019)

Did anyone on here watch the recent 3 part Top Guns series on TV - what a stunning machine. The dedicated pilot helmet at £250k was a steal compared to the £100m cost of the plane. Gorgeous looking plane:


----------



## dickyknees (12 Sep 2019)

Visitors at RAF Valley recently.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Visitors at RAF Valley recently.
> 
> View attachment 484848


Been busy around there of late.


----------



## Poacher (16 Sep 2019)

Returning to Woodhall Spa from Stickney early Saturday afternoon we watched the BBMF Dakota flying low overhead and then landing at Coningsby. Less than two hours later it made an emergency landing at Manchester after the port engine failed. Hope they get it back again soon!


----------



## tribanjules (18 Sep 2019)

NASA 747 just flew overWales -) Cambridge eastbound at angels 40. Roughly heading to Helsinki.
It's the large infrared telescope


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2019)

tribanjules said:


> NASA 747 just flew overWales -) Cambridge eastbound at angels 40. Roughly heading to Helsinki.
> It's the large infrared telescope


Looking for Black Holes
https://www.space.com/sofia-observatory-1st-europe-flight-black-holes.html


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

Anyone see either of the two of these this morning, 11:00 on?




Both flew over Liverpool. 
Inbound crossed the M62 a few times, which it appeared to be following, turning South over the coast of Liverpool.
Outbound went North, turning SE before flying to the South of Manchester, and over Sheffield.


----------



## neil_merseyside (24 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone see either of the two of these this morning, 11:00 on?
> View attachment 486126
> 
> Both flew over Liverpool.
> ...



You get up to three of these at Airbus Broughton some days, presumably emptying the factory before you know what at the end of October. 
Of note is the nice cafe 'Chocks Away' inside the perimeter, so you need to pass security (slow down and smile, get waved in) on the edge of the cafe plot is a MIG (or two) and I think a Jaguar, under some shrouds so not sure - big rectangular intakes.


----------



## DaveReading (24 Sep 2019)

neil_merseyside said:


> You get up to three of these at Airbus Broughton some days, presumably emptying the factory before you know what at the end of October.



Less to do with Brexit and more to do with the huge numbers of aircraft being built by Airbus nowadays, every one of which has a pair of wings assembled in Wales.

Whatever happens at the end of next month, you'll probably see as many Belugas there in November (weather permitting).



> I think a Jaguar, under some shrouds so not sure - big rectangular intakes



More likely the Tornado that the Science Museum recently entrusted to the Heritage Centre at Broughton for their £99 "Tornado Experience".

https://www.intotheblue.co.uk/experiences/tornado-flight-simulator/


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone see either of the two of these this morning, 11:00 on?
> View attachment 486126
> 
> Both flew over Liverpool.
> ...


Get them over my work in Bolton most days on their way to Chester


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> Get them over my work in Bolton most days on their way to Chester


It was odd in the sense that one was waiting to land, because the other was taking off.


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Sep 2019)

We had an Apache gunship over Bolton today, they normally drop into Barton aerodrome for fuel and a butty


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Sep 2019)

Here’s a few I took at RAF Cosford in July


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Sep 2019)

And a good blast from the past of Vulcan XH558 departing her birthplace at Woodford after the 1987 airshow


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Sep 2019)

Somebody in the RAF had some dosh for petrol this morning. Hawk trainers around.


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Sep 2019)

Off to Lincolnshire tomorrow for three days camping, one day doing a 200k Audax and hoping to catch both Lancasters at Conningsby and East Kirkby


----------



## plantfit (29 Sep 2019)

Israeli airforce F 15c




Israeli airforce F 15 D,both pictures took at RAF Waddington at the beginning of September


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2019)

A DC3 or one of its derivatives flew over today. Low cloudbase and distance prevented a really good look.


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (7 Oct 2019)

So... thoughts on the F35 in UK service? A lame and expensive duck with limited range, excess weight and little manoeuvrability or a technological marvel which will give us unprecedented control over the battle space?


----------



## Houthakker (7 Oct 2019)

undoubtedly a capable and agile jet, but when watching the recent fighter pilot training documentary it was a little surprising that t least one one sortie had to be cancelled because the pilot couldn't "log into" the jet, despie trying several times. Cant see that going down well on QRA!


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2019)

F35 is fine, but it's a one trick pony. The moment someone figures out how to reliably track it - its reckoned China isn't far off and researchers in the west have had some limited success - then it doesn't have speed or agility to fall back upon.

Israel has the right idea. They've fitted metal plates to theirs at strategic locations, RCS enhancers, so Iran cant spend time testing out tracking methodologies by observing them in flight - any attempt is pointless because they're tracking a big metal plate deliberately designed to be detected. The moment they need to use them in serious anger then the tinware comes off and the planes disappear from the screens, and Iran won't know what to do about it.


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (8 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> F35 is fine, but it's a one trick pony. The moment someone figures out how to reliably track it - its reckoned China isn't far off and researchers in the west have had some limited success - then it doesn't have speed or agility to fall back upon.
> 
> Israel has the right idea. They've fitted metal plates to theirs at strategic locations, RCS enhancers, so Iran cant spend time testing out tracking methodologies by observing them in flight - any attempt is pointless because they're tracking a big metal plate deliberately designed to be detected. The moment they need to use them in serious anger then the tinware comes off and the planes disappear from the screens, and Iran won't know what to do about it.



That does sound sensible. IIRC I remember that the B2 does something similar but electronically makes itself ‘noisy’ until it needs to go properly quiet.


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (8 Oct 2019)

Houthakker said:


> undoubtedly a capable and agile jet, but when watching the recent fighter pilot training documentary it was a little surprising that t least one one sortie had to be cancelled because the pilot couldn't "log into" the jet, despie trying several times. Cant see that going down well on QRA!



computer says no, eh? I’m sure in wartime the subsequent call to IT Support would be quite a heated one!


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (8 Oct 2019)

plantfit said:


> Israeli airforce F 15c
> 
> View attachment 487022
> 
> ...



presume you all know the story about the Israeli F15 that lost a wing and still landed safely? https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/1983_Negev_mid-air_collision


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2019)

The F15 is an astonishing war machine. Zero air to air combat losses, despite being in a good few dust ups over the years. The very few - and it is bit a few - that have been downed have all been taken out by ground fire.


----------



## Cycleops (18 Oct 2019)

Anyone fancy a control line Spitfire? This popped up on my Google news feed. I remember doing a profile fuselage version back in the sixties with Davis Charlton diesel;
https://outerzone.co.uk/plan_details.asp?ID=11630
Time to relive your youth!


----------



## midlife (18 Oct 2019)

I had a plastic green control line Hurricane way back in the 70's. Going to have to Google what it was


----------



## Cycleops (19 Oct 2019)

Interesting footage of a Griffon engined Mk 18 Spitfire;

37 litre GRIFFON Spitfire Mk.18 | Hangar10: 
View: https://youtu.be/8POTLnXuS_I


----------



## Cycleops (19 Oct 2019)

midlife said:


> I had a plastic green control line Hurricane way back in the 70's. Going to have to Google what it was


I'll bet that was a Testors , they did several models all with a Cox 049 glow engine. I had a P40. Great little planes but poor crash resistance!


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Here are some planes I saw at the Yeovilton Air Day.
> View attachment 477669
> View attachment 477670
> View attachment 477671


I worked for 3 years in Germany with the Harrier jump jet and watched them fly most days. 😁


----------



## DaveReading (19 Oct 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Interesting footage of a Griffon engined Mk 18 Spitfire;
> 
> 37 litre GRIFFON Spitfire Mk.18 | Hangar10:
> View: https://youtu.be/8POTLnXuS_I




Ironically, it's German-registered.

For sale, too, if you have a few bob to spare: https://www.boschungglobal.com/Inventory/Warbirds/Supermarine-Aviation-Works/Spitfire-MkXVIII/D-FSPT


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Oct 2019)

Last Wednesday 16th Oct, 2 off B52's over the Cotswold escarpment. Then later another (one of the two or a different one?) sighting. Knocking on a bit are they not?


----------



## midlife (22 Oct 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Last Wednesday 16th Oct, 2 off B52's over the Cotswold escarpment. Then later another (one of the two or a different one?) sighting. Knocking on a bit are they not?



And going to still be here in 2050!


----------



## Cycleops (22 Oct 2019)

If you've ever stood a longtime a B52 on the ground the fuselage looks like a badly made shed with it's wrinkly sides, nothing to do with old age but depressurisation of the very long airframe.
They always make me think of Dr Stranglove and Slim Pickens as Major Kong sitting on the bomb. Great film.


----------



## midlife (22 Oct 2019)

Strangely the NHS uses a B52 crash to train staff, there was a crash in 1994 which was due to pilot (aka staff) and procedural (aka institutional) errors. 

Mainly to prevent errors in operating theatres.


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2019)

Cycleops said:


> If you've ever stood a longtime a B52 on the ground the fuselage looks like a badly made shed with it's wrinkly sides, nothing to do with old age but depressurisation of the very long airframe.
> They always make me think of Dr Stranglove and Slim Pickens as Major Kong sitting on the bomb. Great film.


The B52 scenes were incredible. They couldn't get to look round a real B52, but they did get to nosey about inside a B36, which on the inside wasn't terribly different. One of Kubricks crew had served on the Air National Guard, and gave advice about where to chop and change to make it look like a 52. The result was so realistic that Kubrick faced accusations of sonehow getting aboard a real 52 to research it.


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (19 Nov 2019)

midlife said:


> Strangely the NHS uses a B52 crash to train staff, there was a crash in 1994 which was due to pilot (aka staff) and procedural (aka institutional) errors.
> 
> Mainly to prevent errors in operating theatres.



The Fairchild AFB crash. Quite sad that one - the co-pilot was on his last flight before retirement and they had everything ready for the little ceremony afterwards. He managed to eject IIRC but it was way to late by then.


----------



## midlife (15 Feb 2020)

Just watched a clip on the BBC coverage of storm Dennis showing an A380 landing crosswind

Is that the autopilot or is the pilot actually flying it hands on? 


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-51514056


----------



## Cycleops (15 Feb 2020)

The pilot would have to land manually.


----------



## midlife (15 Feb 2020)

Blimey!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Feb 2020)

I'm not sure I would have been too chuffed with that pilot tbh. Surely a divert would have been the easier option?


----------



## figbat (15 Feb 2020)

I‘ve watched a lot of crosswind landings - that one was awesome. No need to go around when you can put it down like that. Would have been a bit hairy in the rear seats.


----------



## DaveReading (16 Feb 2020)

midlife said:


> Just watched a clip on the BBC coverage of storm Dennis showing an A380 landing crosswind
> 
> Is that the autopilot or is the pilot actually flying it hands on?



Modern aircraft can typically use autoland in a crosswind component of up to 25 knots. Recent conditions have been well in excess of that limit, so it would have been a manual landing.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2020)

My Dad reckons the autopilot can fly his plane better than he can. I didn't ask him about landing though.


----------



## Mike_P (16 Feb 2020)

Impressive more due to the A380, similar landings are pretty common at Leeds Bradford unless it's a Manchester based crew it which case you can guarantee they will divert for fear of having to commute by road or train across the Pennines, sod the passengers.


----------



## newts (16 Feb 2020)

We landed in an A320 at Bristol yesterday afternoon at the second attempt. The first was aborted when only a few feet from the ground. second time the rain/wind had dropped off, we were bobbing left to right & the nose a good bit offline from the runway. By now the smell of vomit in the air was very pungent, we'd be diverting to Sheffield should this attempt be aborted. Passengers were applauding & whistling as we were skidding along the runway. Captain was at the flight deck door milking the adulation as we disembarked for avoiding a trip to Sheffield


----------



## L Q (20 Feb 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> I'm not sure I would have been too chuffed with that pilot tbh. Surely a divert would have been the easier option?


They train for that landing. It’s quite normal.


----------



## Randomnerd (17 Mar 2020)

Often look at the sky before locking the back door for the night. Just watched at least 32 fast military jets ( presumably - only white lights ) very high all travelling east over the Vale of York, heading east, about mile between each plane. Wondering whats going on, since I’ve not spotted this before.


----------



## L Q (25 Mar 2020)

Randomnerd said:


> Often look at the sky before locking the back door for the night. Just watched at least 32 fast military jets ( presumably - only white lights ) very high all travelling east over the Vale of York, heading east, about mile between each plane. Wondering whats going on, since I’ve not spotted this before.


Could you hear anything.

It may have been the satellites from starlink. Think they have 60 in a line now.


----------



## Randomnerd (25 Mar 2020)

L Q said:


> Could you hear anything.
> 
> It may have been the satellites from starlink. Think they have 60 in a line now.


I couldn’t hear anything. I’ve had a look at Starlink. Very interesting, but they were so equally spaced out. Could have been. Not sure. Seems the only explanation. Don’t expect military planes move in such numbers?


----------



## wheresthetorch (26 Mar 2020)

Randomnerd said:


> I couldn’t hear anything. I’ve had a look at Starlink. Very interesting, but they were so equally spaced out. Could have been. Not sure. Seems the only explanation. Don’t expect military planes move in such numbers?



It was definitely Starlink - I've seen them a few times now (as an amateur astronomer I regularly see individual satellites pass over as well) and your description matches perfectly.


----------



## Randomnerd (26 Mar 2020)

wheresthetorch said:


> It was definitely Starlink - I've seen them a few times now (as an amateur astronomer I regularly see individual satellites pass over as well) and your description matches perfectly.


Thanks @wheresthetorch for confirming. Quite a sight to behold, Starlink. Perversely, however wonderful the tech, it makes the last bit of untouched nature seem cluttered by man’s hand.


----------



## wheresthetorch (26 Mar 2020)

Randomnerd said:


> Thanks @wheresthetorch for confirming. Quite a sight to behold, Starlink. Perversely, however wonderful the tech, it makes the last bit of untouched nature seem cluttered by man’s hand.



Indeed - it's upset the astronomical community quite a bit, especially the astrophotographers. 6 hour exposure, carefully tracking against the rotation of the earth, and then a long streak through the middle thanks to Starlink!


----------



## Randomnerd (26 Mar 2020)

wheresthetorch said:


> astrophotographers


Now there’s a community I hadn’t heard of. I can imagine they dislike that light train. Is it only going to get more cluttered up there? Who is in charge of space junk?


----------



## wheresthetorch (26 Mar 2020)

Randomnerd said:


> Now there’s a community I hadn’t heard of. I can imagine they dislike that light train. Is it only going to get more cluttered up there? Who is in charge of space junk?



Some interesting stuff here:

https://aerospace.org/article/space-debris-101


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Apr 2020)

If you want to identify that bright light in the sky - https://james.darpinian.com/satellites/


----------



## Cycleops (10 Apr 2020)

Wouldn't have liked to been in the shoes of a French Rafael pilot who gave a rather reluctant joyrider a very short, as it turned out, trip in southern France. The passenger got nervy and mistakenly pulled the ejection lever soon after take off:
https://mol.im/a/8205403


----------



## Houthakker (10 Apr 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Wouldn't have liked to been in the shoes of a French Rafael pilot who gave a rather reluctant joyrider a very short, as it turned out, trip in southern France. The passenger got nervy and mistakenly pulled the ejection lever soon after take off:
> https://mol.im/a/8205403



Could have been worse, at least he brought the jet back. If the ejection system had worked as designed then the pilot would have been ejected as well, but a fault meant he wasn't. Must have been a twitchy flight back with his canopy blown and waiting to see if the seat would fire.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Apr 2020)

Houthakker said:


> Could have been worse, at least he brought the jet back. If the ejection system had worked as designed then the pilot would have been ejected as well, but a fault meant he wasn't. Must have been a twitchy flight back with his canopy blown and waiting to see if the seat would fire.


Typical french electrics, just like my old Renault .


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Typical french electrics, just like my old Renault .


French Rafale fleet partially grounded pending safety review
https://www.aerotime.aero/clement.c...leet-partially-grounded-pending-safety-review


https://www.aerotime.aero/clement.c...-averted-by-defect-in-civil-ejection-incident


----------



## DaveReading (10 Apr 2020)

It's hard to blame the poor passenger for grabbing the first thing that came to hand - when you're being subjected to negative G isn't the best time to find out that your shoulder straps aren't tight enough.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2020)

Same seat, Martin Baker Mk-F16F, fitted to the Typhoon and F-35 in RAF use.


----------



## sheddy (10 Apr 2020)

ISS on the BBC. Gaelic with English subtitles. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episo...ord-steiseanfanaisinternational-space-station


----------



## a.twiddler (5 May 2020)

I expect like everyone else, I am hearing nothing passing overhead. I live under the flight path for Manchester airport and normally at this time of year there will be airliners passing every couple of minutes from the South East, and turning for the approach. It used to be just background sound. The last thing I saw of any size following this course was a military transport, high wing, four jet engines, T-tail, a C-17 maybe, about 2 weeks ago. It's really quiet now.

This afternoon I heard a deep throbbing, almost a vintage sound, and a high wing twin engine monoplane passed over the house heading South East. Either it was followed a few minutes later by its twin or it had circled round again. I could not identify it but it sounded similar to the Britten -Norman Islander that Cheshire Police used to use. That had a distinctive deep engine note too. I couldn't verify if it had a fixed undercarriage or not.

It's almost got to the stage where if I hear an aircraft, I rush outside to to see what it is. Obviously suffering from Aircraft Deprivation Syndrome!


----------



## Cycleops (5 May 2020)

I live under the approach to Kotoka airport and it’s also been strangely silent.The only regular flights are from DHL who fly in a 757. We do get occasional visits from the smaller Antanov and sometimes a chopper coming in from the oil rigs.
The military practise touch and goes with a Airbus transport that they purchased recently. You might recall Airbus paid a Ghanaian government official a huge bribe which is no surprise down here, corruption is rife.


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2020)

Just seen a biplane fly over and not sure what it was ! I first thought it was a Swordfish , and then as it got closer a Boeing Stearman . Couldn't get a good look as it was against a very bright sky . It sounded like a radial . It didn't have the right tailplane for a Stearman , it also had ailerons which protruded from the ends of the top wing . I think the fuselage was blue .


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Just seen a biplane fly over and not sure what it was ! I first thought it was a Swordfish , and then as it got closer a Boeing Stearman . Couldn't get a good look as it was against a very bright sky . It sounded like a radial . It didn't have the right tailplane for a Stearman , it also had ailerons which protruded from the ends of the top wing . I think the fuselage was blue .



Nothing on Flightradar - lots of gliders, Cessnas and the like but nothing unusual that I can see


----------



## figbat (27 May 2020)

I'm under the Heathrow flightpath to the west - pretty quiet here, although there are enough overflyers to make it not unusual. I did get the bins out earlier as a light aircraft flew over - I only saw it from directly underneath but I believe it was a de Havilland Chipmunk; one of the few aircraft I have taken the controls of and the only one I have experienced aerobatics in.


----------



## a.twiddler (27 May 2020)

On Monday I was out for my exercise quota near Little Budworth, Cheshire in the lanes, and I heard a low growling. There had been loads of motorbikes about that afternoon, mostly in groups, and I thought more were coming. But two biplanes appeared flying low and I stopped to watch them. They were very low and passed me on my right, silhouetted darkly against the sky so I couldn't make out any colour. Initially I thought they were a pair of Tiger Moths, with a typically narrow front profile and wings with a backsweep but the tail fins looked wrong, no rearward almost oval sweep to them. That bugged me for a while, I can usually identify vintage aircraft, as I grew up on airfields.

A roadie came tearing past while I was watching them go by, who must have been in a world of his own, as he didn't even look up. A bit of a treat for me anyway, even if I didn't know what they were.


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2020)

I think the wings looked like those of a Fokker D VII in plan form . I think the undercarriage was just 2 struts. It seemed to be heading in a South West direction , Weymouth or Compton Abbas direction . I will keep an eye out for it if it returns .


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 May 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/r_DN7Ky_CUg


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2020)

2 Ospreys flew over this afternoon heading in an easterly direction .


----------



## DaveReading (28 May 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View: https://youtu.be/r_DN7Ky_CUg




The real display is impressive enough without that fake photo on the frontispiece.


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (30 May 2020)

Enjoyed this video showing Paul Shakespeare talking about flying the lovely SE5a > 
View: https://youtu.be/fGNSQrMYRKM

And there’s the SE5a in flight > 
View: https://youtu.be/AziEyh8jutc

Cheers, Mel


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2020)

The six-engine Antonov An-225 ‘Mriya’ is due to leave Shannon Airport, having landed there only yesterday, later today headed for Kiev.


----------



## DaveReading (11 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> The six-engine Antonov An-225 ‘Mriya’ is due to leave Shannon Airport, having landed there only yesterday, later today headed for Kiev.



Going home after delivering a load of PPE from China.


----------



## Mr Whyte (12 Jun 2020)

Use to love going to our local airshows, but stopped not long after the Shoreham crash.



F16 by Dave, on Flickr



Breitling Wingwalkers by Dave, on Flickr



B-17 Sally B by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2020)

DaveReading said:


> Going home after delivering a load of PPE from China.


Scheduled to depart 0900 hrs, Friday 12th June.


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2020)

According to FlightRadar24 theres not a single civil aircraft in the sky over the UK at this moment in time. Reduced demand due to the virus and foul weather combine to produce weirdness...or a glitch somewhere in their system?


----------



## DaveReading (18 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> According to FlightRadar24 theres not a single civil aircraft in the sky over the UK at this moment in time. Reduced demand due to the virus and foul weather combine to produce weirdness...or a glitch somewhere in their system?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jun 2020)

Tea-time, today

'As in' the centre of the RaceCourse/Park


















https://abct.org.uk/airfields/airfield-finder/pontefract/


----------



## Cycleops (21 Jun 2020)

Interesting that you should post that Richard, made me think of when I lived in Hunsdon a small village near Harlow there was an abandoned WW2 airfield at the back of my house where a mosquito squadron was based. I see they have ne erected a memorial there. Don’t know why it took so long.




http://hamg.co.uk/RAF-Hunsdon.php
A microlight club has established itself there recently.


----------



## MichaelW2 (21 Jun 2020)

For a couple of weeks in 1980s I worked at a nature reserve next to an Israeli Airforce bombing range. Every night they would put on a spectacular display of flying at full speed.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Jun 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> For a couple of weeks in 1980s I worked at a nature reserve next to an Israeli Airforce bombing range. Every night they would put on a spectacular display of flying at full speed.


That has reminded me, when I visi Israel around that time I flew in to a commercial airport, can’t remember which one, but was rather surprised to see wrecked fighter jets littering each side of the runway. The plane was escorted by a jeep with a heavy machine gun mounted on the back pointing at the plane


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Interesting that you should post that Richard, made me think of when I lived in Hunsdon a small village near Harlow there was an abandoned WW2 airfield at the back of my house where a mosquito squadron was based. I see they have ne erected a memorial there. Don’t know why it took so long.



I knew that the memorial was there, but whenever I was in Pontefract Park, it was generally for the ParkRun, so wasn't too interested in it. as we were at (about) the 2 & 1/2 mile mark
So it was 'head down' & try to make up a few more places


There is also a Squadron crest in the main buildings at Yeadon Airport
(October '18)


----------



## oldkit (22 Jun 2020)

There is a privately owned P51 Mustang which comes out quite often locally, I think it is based at Halfpenny Green airport.
About three weeks ago I was outside a friends house when we got treated to a mini aerobatic show directly overhead. He certainly wasn't holding back at all,nor the next day when I was out near the airfield. 
I hung around at the end of the runway for about 1/2 hour hoping to video him landing on my phone,but he didn't return.
Nothing else sounds like a Merlin,well wound up in a shallow dive,and I will confess, it really does make the hairs on the back of my neck stand up, especially when you are not expecting to hear one whilst out in the countryside.


----------



## figbat (22 Jun 2020)

oldkit said:


> There is a privately owned P51 Mustang which comes out quite often locally, I think it is based at Halfpenny Green airport.
> About three weeks ago I was outside a friends house when we got treated to a mini aerobatic show directly overhead. He certainly wasn't holding back at all,nor the next day when I was out near the airfield.
> I hung around at the end of the runway for about 1/2 hour hoping to video him landing on my phone,but he didn't return.
> Nothing else sounds like a Merlin,well wound up in a shallow dive,and I will confess, it really does make the hairs on the back of my neck stand up, especially when you are not expecting to hear one whilst out in the countryside.


Reminds me of a motorcycle weekend away I had a few years ago. I had ridden for 4 hours or so to North Lincolnshire. I pulled up at my accommodation, switched off the engine and took my helmet off - glad to have arrived, bit fatigued, quite sweaty. On cue, almost to the second, a Spitfire flew over and gave me a brief aerobatic display. It was a perfect moment.

It turns out the display was probably meant for an event being held at the nearby Petwood Hotel, where the Dambusters used to spend their downtime.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Jun 2020)

oldkit said:


> There is a privately owned P51 Mustang which comes out quite often locally, I think it is based at Halfpenny Green airport.
> About three weeks ago I was outside a friends house when we got treated to a mini aerobatic show directly overhead. He certainly wasn't holding back at all,nor the next day when I was out near the airfield.
> I hung around at the end of the runway for about 1/2 hour hoping to video him landing on my phone,but he didn't return.
> Nothing else sounds like a Merlin,well wound up in a shallow dive,and I will confess, it really does make the hairs on the back of my neck stand up, especially when you are not expecting to hear one whilst out in the countryside.


I don’t think I’d like to be doing aerobatics in a seventy five year old machine but all power to him. There are still 250 mustangs still in existence with around 80 still flying. 
if you’ve got the money you can buy a new one made from carbon fibre available with a variety of engines but which can also take a merlin if you happen to have one lying around:





https://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/kitspages/mustang.php

Mustangs are also popular for air races most notable for the one held annually in Reno:

View: https://youtu.be/YvRmZZZEzF8


----------



## DaveReading (22 Jun 2020)

oldkit said:


> There is a privately owned P51 Mustang which comes out quite often locally, I think it is based at Halfpenny Green airport.
> About three weeks ago I was outside a friends house when we got treated to a mini aerobatic show directly overhead. He certainly wasn't holding back at all,nor the next day when I was out near the airfield.
> I hung around at the end of the runway for about 1/2 hour hoping to video him landing on my phone,but he didn't return.
> Nothing else sounds like a Merlin,well wound up in a shallow dive,and I will confess, it really does make the hairs on the back of my neck stand up, especially when you are not expecting to hear one whilst out in the countryside.



Probably Shaun Patrick's Mustang, based at Duxford but often to be seen at ½d Green. It was in RAF camouflage, complete with shark's mouth, until earlier this year, but he had it repainted in USAAF colours and it looks fantastic.

https://www.norwegianspitfire.com/p-51d-mustang-g-shwn/


----------



## MichaelW2 (22 Jun 2020)

Our farm in Hoxne, Suffolk used to a prime location for plane spotting. A10s from Bentworth flew over at pilot waving height. The Red Arrows performed the Eye Show acrobatics right above our house. We even has an unscheduled auto rotation landing from an RAF helicopter.


----------



## oldkit (22 Jun 2020)

"DaveReading" That's the one! It's round here a lot, whilst talking to a guy also hoping to catch a pic he said he had heard that the Mustang owner also had a Hawker Sea Fury. I don't know if that is correct or not.


----------



## Drago (22 Jun 2020)

Could be a Griffon powered mustang. A fair bit more powerful, as were the Griffon powered Spits.

Theres a kinda shark grey/blue mustang I've seen once twice over the years. The bloody thing don't hang about!


----------



## DaveReading (22 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Could be a Griffon powered mustang. A fair bit more powerful, as were the Griffon powered Spits.



I doubt you'll see a Griffon Mustang this side of the water, or indeed anywhere other than Reno or Chino.


----------



## ozboz (26 Jun 2020)

Ooooops !


----------



## Cycleops (26 Jun 2020)

Oh dear, look like they forgot to put the handbrake on.


----------



## midlife (26 Jun 2020)

My Uncle used to make them in Brough !!


----------



## figbat (26 Jun 2020)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 532499
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooops !


It looks like it was deliberately pushed overboard.

https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/157090


----------



## DaveReading (26 Jun 2020)

figbat said:


> It looks like it was deliberately pushed overboard.
> 
> https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/157090



That wasn't really the plan - but somebody forgot to shout "the Bucc stops here".


----------



## Drago (26 Jun 2020)

The old boy next door to me was an aircraft mechanic in the late 40s and 50s and well remembers working on vampires, venoms and vixens. I dont know if he worked on the Bucc, but I'll ask him now I've seen that.


----------



## Dave Davenport (26 Jun 2020)

Every few days a large cargo flight (Airbus something) direct from China carrying PPE goes over our house quite low on it's decent to Bournemouth airport (about 20 miles away), the last one seemed to have 'stuff' trailing behind it, me and mrs d both saw it and commented at the same time so I don't think it was my dodgy eyesight, sort of like what a tanker aircraft would trail, any ideas anyone?


----------



## DaveReading (26 Jun 2020)

Dave Davenport said:


> Every few days a large cargo flight (Airbus something) direct from China carrying PPE goes over our house quite low on it's decent to Bournemouth airport (about 20 miles away), the last one seemed to have 'stuff' trailing behind it, me and mrs d both saw it and commented at the same time so I don't think it was my dodgy eyesight, sort of like what a tanker aircraft would trail, any ideas anyone?



You probably saw water vapour condensing in the vortices from the wings.

The vortices are always there, but it needs a bit of humidity before they can be seen.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (27 Jun 2020)

My stepfather was an aircraft mechanic on HMS Colossus, repairing and maintaining F4U corsairs and Barracudas. This one was beyond repair.


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2020)

Beyond repair? That's be a welcome upgrade for the current Argentine air force.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jun 2020)

Dave Davenport said:


> Every few days a large cargo flight (Airbus something) direct from China carrying PPE goes over our house quite low on it's decent to Bournemouth airport (about 20 miles away), the last one seemed to have 'stuff' trailing behind it, me and mrs d both saw it and commented at the same time so I don't think it was my dodgy eyesight, sort of like what a tanker aircraft would trail, any ideas anyone?



A couple of weeks ago one came in very low en route to Hurn. I joked with Mrs Tenkay that the pilot could do with a shave 😁


----------



## neil_merseyside (27 Jun 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> My stepfather was an aircraft mechanic on HMS Colossus, repairing and maintaining F4U corsairs and Barracudas. This one was beyond repair.
> 
> View attachment 532673


I presume the heavy landing finished it off rather than being able to fly with a wonky motor!


----------



## ozboz (28 Jun 2020)

This was a fund raiser in Oldham


----------



## midlife (28 Jun 2020)

Attachments are a bit confusing....


----------



## ozboz (28 Jun 2020)

I agree , stupid phone finger playing up !!


----------



## gbb (28 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> The old boy next door to me was an aircraft mechanic in the late 40s and 50s and well remembers working on vampires, venoms and vixens. I dont know if he worked on the Bucc, but I'll ask him now I've seen that.


I think my dad joined around 1949 but he went down the bomber route, Valiants then Vulcans, spending almost his entire 20 odd year career with them. He didnt like fighters, too fiddly, too difficult to work on, trying to access stuff he'd worked briefly on wartime machinery, mosquitos etc, but I remember saying to him...when you think about the pace of change and technology post war, it must have been mind boggling, new machines , technology and engines almost constantly.
He replied along the lines of....it was perhaps some of the most exciting times of his life, this was cutting edge stuff at the time. Mum said a few months ago when we were reminiscing...your dad almost used to run out the door to work, he loved it that much.


----------



## ozboz (30 Jun 2020)

would this be a Mitchell with some modifications .


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2020)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 533481
> 
> would this be a Mitchell with some modifications .


Mitchell had twin tailplanes, only one visible there.

Quick check shows it's a Douglas A-20 Havoc.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (30 Jun 2020)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 533481
> 
> would this be a Mitchell with some modifications .


Could it be a Lockheed Hudson with a nose alteration?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (30 Jun 2020)

Just noticed undercarriage on a Hudson is different.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Could it be a Lockheed Hudson with a nose alteration?


Twin tailplanes again.


----------



## DaveReading (1 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Quick check shows it's a Douglas A-20 Havoc.



Yes, it's an A-20G, the only example of a Havoc/Boston still flying.


----------



## ozboz (3 Jul 2020)

No mistakin, this Baby !!!


----------



## figbat (3 Jul 2020)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 533846
> 
> 
> No mistakin, this Baby !!!


Were you stood on a hill when you took this?!
This from RIAT 2015...


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

I was once on the M1 when XH558 came the other way doing what for all the world looked like a simulated bombing run -even in the car the noise was a physical force. Imaging how terrified the Argentine conscripts must have felt when the first of the Black Buck bombers appeared above Stanley Airfield - it must have been like the Devil himself had come to fight for the British.

Saw an Apache this morning - we see a fair few around here, so I presume we're on some kind of training or transit route. It's was a fair way way off, but it clearly was not a Longbow so I'm guessing it was an American bird.


----------



## ozboz (3 Jul 2020)

the first photo of this Spitfire was taken outside of Royton Air Cadets cica 1950, the second is it is now .the cockpit is different from one to the other and I’d say the earlier looks as though it’s got a four blade prop,
I think I’d be right to say say the first was a later Marque ,


----------



## figbat (3 Jul 2020)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 534022
> 
> 
> View attachment 534023
> ...


It looks like it has had a couple of different appearances.
https://warbirdaviation.co.uk/Profiles/supermarine-spitfire-xv-te184-stephen-stead/


----------



## ozboz (3 Jul 2020)

figbat said:


> It looks like it has had a couple of different appearances.
> https://warbirdaviation.co.uk/Profiles/supermarine-spitfire-xv-te184-stephen-stead/


I notice the wing tips have been clipped , 
I do not remember seeing this on a Spit before


----------



## DaveReading (4 Jul 2020)

ozboz said:


> I notice the wing tips have been clipped ,
> I do not remember seeing this on a Spit before



LF (low-altitude fighter) variants of the Spitfire had clipped wings to improve manoeuvrability and speed.


----------



## ozboz (4 Jul 2020)

And again !!


----------



## Landsurfer (4 Jul 2020)

I was part of the team at RAF St. Athan that carried out last Major Service in 1981 on 558 .... after she was retired i had a number of calls from the restoration team as my name was all over the aircraft doc's.
When it was at Bruntingthorpe a number of the team that had worked with me on 74 (F) SQN remembered my chat about Vulcans ...... and i ended up supplying spares for the ground equipment .... foc of course ...


----------



## figbat (4 Jul 2020)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 534181
> 
> 
> 
> And again !!


If we’re doing Vulcan shots, here’s one hiding behind my bike.


----------



## midlife (4 Jul 2020)

Clipped, clapped, cropped... 

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/393994667371976994/

As explained in the last show by Pierre Clostermann


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Jul 2020)

Dave Davenport said:


> Every few days a large cargo flight (Airbus something) direct from China carrying PPE goes over our house quite low on it's decent to Bournemouth airport (about 20 miles away), the last one seemed to have 'stuff' trailing behind it, me and mrs d both saw it and commented at the same time so I don't think it was my dodgy eyesight, sort of like what a tanker aircraft would trail, any ideas anyone?


They are chemtrails. Governments do it to make you sterile and obedient to the wishes of a secret cabal of lizard overlords. No one has ever admitted to refilling the chem trail tank in any one of the 39,000 commercial airliners at any one of the 17,000 airports over many decades the because that would be telling.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> They are chemtrails. Governments do it to make you sterile and obedient to the wishes of* a secret cabal of lizard overlords*. No one has ever admitted to refilling the chem trail tank in any one of the 39,000 commercial airliners at any one of the 17,000 airports over many decades the because that would be telling.


You been watching "V"?


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2020)

I still prefer the victor. Designed by Satan, with input from Svlad the Impaler. Enemies only need to catch a glimpse before they soil themselves.


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I still prefer the victor. Designed by Satan, with input from Svlad the Impaler. Enemies only need to catch a glimpse before they soil themselves.
> 
> View attachment 534232


Straight out of a Star Wars story .......


----------



## figbat (5 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I still prefer the victor. Designed by Satan, with input from Svlad the Impaler. Enemies only need to catch a glimpse before they soil themselves.
> 
> View attachment 534232


In the mid-80s I visited 55 squadron at RAF Marham with the Air Training Corps and had a fantastic talk about and look at the Victors there. They were particularly proud of the scramble time and climb rate of these things.


----------



## gbb (5 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> I was part of the team at RAF St. Athan that carried out last Major Service in 1981 on 558 .... after she was retired i had a number of calls from the restoration team as my name was all over the aircraft doc's.
> When it was at Bruntingthorpe a number of the team that had worked with me on 74 (F) SQN remembered my chat about Vulcans ...... and i ended up supplying spares for the ground equipment .... foc of course ...


I'd love to see if dad worked on 558, he was at Scampton up till the mid 1970s, it's unlikely he didnt TBF. His name, as well as his twin brothers (crew chief) is on / under the wings. I'm dying for the day we can go see it .


----------



## gbb (5 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I still prefer the victor. Designed by Satan, with input from Svlad the Impaler. Enemies only need to catch a glimpse before they soil themselves.
> 
> View attachment 534232


Told this one before I think but dad was on base one night and a Victor was due in for a quick turn round. They got word it was inbound and sent out one of the relative newbies to martial it in. Too long passed and they got up to see what the delay was....to find the young fella curled up on the tarmac in front of this menacing looking behemoth, lights glaring, pilot screaming with apoplectic rage at the poor sod. Dad said, it really was a menacing looking sight when you stood in front of one in the dark, it completely freaked the poor sod.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2020)

If war machines were styled by designers theyd all be as scary as the Victor. 

Wasn't there an air show a few years back when a taxi'ing Victor "accidentally" took off?


----------



## gbb (5 Jul 2020)

On the subject if Spitfires, dad was an aviation (and marine shipping ) artist and had a wealth of reference books on all sorts of aircraft. One of course related to Spitfires, gave very specific details of the place and year of manufacture, ending with their demise. A good many never made it to front line squadrons, shot down en route to squadron, or crashed due to pilot error, mechanical problems or weather...the life of an operational Spitfire wanst very long at all in a lot of cases


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (5 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> If war machines were styled by designers theyd all be as scary as the Victor.
> 
> Wasn't there an air show a few years back when a taxi'ing Victor "accidentally" took off?


Bruntingthorpe airfield 2009, 'its last flight', an amazing aircraft.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh2YSzBdWFg


----------



## figbat (5 Jul 2020)

I remember that “accidental” take-off. I’m but a mere keyboard pilot, but I wonder - if this was just meant to be a fast taxi, why did it have the flaps deployed? Happy to learn if flaps have a purpose other than increasing lift for take-off and landing.


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Jul 2020)

figbat said:


> I remember that “accidental” take-off. I’m but a mere keyboard pilot, but I wonder - if this was just meant to be a fast taxi, why did it have the flaps deployed? Happy to learn if flaps have a purpose other than increasing lift for take-off and landing.


Increasing drag to assist aerodynamic braking ...in addition to heat pack braking .... but a fast taxi with the flaps deployed ?
To quote Wigfield "The only way is up" .......


----------



## DaveReading (5 Jul 2020)

figbat said:


> I remember that “accidental” take-off. I’m but a mere keyboard pilot, but I wonder - if this was just meant to be a fast taxi, why did it have the flaps deployed? Happy to learn if flaps have a purpose other than increasing lift for take-off and landing.



The flaps were presumably lowered for realism.

If, as was the plan, the throttles had been cut at 100 kts, then a few degrees of flap would have been irrelevant.

Given that they weren't, having a bit of flap might have been what stopped the Victor from stalling.


----------



## 3narf (8 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Increasing drag to assist aerodynamic braking ...in addition to heat pack braking .... but a fast taxi with the flaps deployed ?
> To quote Wigfield "The only way is up" .......



It was Yazz!


----------



## 3narf (8 Jul 2020)

Hi... I'm not really an enthusiast but I've worked in aircraft maintenance for 36 years so I should say hi.

Hi


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2020)

3narf said:


> Hi... I'm not really an enthusiast but I've worked in aircraft maintenance for 36 years so I should say hi.


I'm not sure that handling the warranty claims on Mitsubishi Zeros allocated to Kamikaze units really counts


----------



## 3narf (10 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm not sure that handling the warranty claims on Mitsubishi Zeros allocated to Kamikaze units really counts


 Why _did _they wear helmets, anyway?


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2020)

3narf said:


> Why _did _they wear helmets, anyway?


Radio?


----------



## Brandane (17 Jul 2020)

BBC link.
End of the road for British Airways 747 fleet . I will miss the sight of the "Queen of the Skies" flying overhead Ayrshire on their way to west coast USA.. They hold some real nostalgia for me. Coincidentally I was doing a lap of Heathrow on the bike just 2 days ago and took a few pics of them parked up (much to the annoyance of a passing white van man who thinks I need to get a f***ing life 😄).


----------



## FrankCrank (17 Jul 2020)

At junior school, we were taken on a trip to Heathrow airport. In the observation area, we were all eager to catch a glimpse of the new superstar jet, the Jumbo. Around that time we also had the moon landing, and a little later along came Concorde. Halcyon days indeed.


----------



## 3narf (19 Jul 2020)

Brandane said:


> BBC link.
> End of the road for British Airways 747 fleet . I will miss the sight of the "Queen of the Skies" flying overhead Ayrshire on their way to west coast USA.. They hold some real nostalgia for me. Coincidentally I was doing a lap of Heathrow on the bike just 2 days ago and took a few pics of them parked up (much to the annoyance of a passing white van man who thinks I need to get a f***ing life 😄).
> 
> View attachment 536417


I'm seeing them coming over my house regularly, on their one-way trip to Kemble.

They don't hold the same fascination for me after 7 years in major overhaul!


----------



## Brandane (19 Jul 2020)

3narf said:


> I'm seeing them coming over my house regularly, on their one-way trip to Kemble.
> 
> They don't hold the same fascination for me after 7 years in major overhaul!


You work for BA engineering then? Ever met David Evans, who will maybe have retired by now, he's about that age. Nearest I got to working for BA engineering was ferrying some parts about when I drove for Saints Transport at Glasgow. Mainly seats, engines, and cowlings.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

Brandane said:


> BBC link.
> End of the road for British Airways 747 fleet . I will miss the sight of the "Queen of the Skies" flying overhead Ayrshire on their way to west coast USA.. They hold some real nostalgia for me. Coincidentally I was doing a lap of Heathrow on the bike just 2 days ago and took a few pics of them parked up (much to the annoyance of a passing white van man who thinks I need to get a f***ing life 😄).
> 
> View attachment 536417


You might have a chance to see her again, before she's finally grounded.


----------



## Brandane (19 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You might have a chance to see her again, before she's finally grounded.


Not unless they come up over the west coast on a clear day, on their way to the knackers yard in Arizona.. 😢


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

Brandane said:


> Not unless they come up over the west coast on a clear day, on their way to the knackers yard in Arizona.. 😢


Some farewell flights planned. They've not said which aircraft yet.

Quantas are getting rid of their 747 fleet as well.

"Announced" in March this year.

https://simpleflying.com/british-airways-appears-to-have-grounded-retro-jet-boeing-747s/


----------



## 3narf (19 Jul 2020)

Brandane said:


> You work for BA engineering then? Ever met David Evans, who will maybe have retired by now, he's about that age. Nearest I got to working for BA engineering was ferrying some parts about when I drove for Saints Transport at Glasgow. Mainly seats, engines, and cowlings.


The name doesn't ring a bell but there were an awful lot of people!
I was there 1990 - 1996 then moved up to Manchester - the Saints transports were a regular feature up there. If you were driving for them at Glasgow you may have met a friend of mine, Richard Bolton.


----------



## Brandane (19 Jul 2020)

3narf said:


> If you were driving for them at Glasgow you may have met a friend of mine, Richard Bolton.


Name doesn't ring a bell. I was there full time around 2006 to 2012, then made redundant but was doing agency work with them now and again until I gave up driving HGV's about 3 years ago. I was usually doing the Aberdeen trunk on dayshift.


----------



## 3narf (19 Jul 2020)

Brandane said:


> Name doesn't ring a bell. I was there full time around 2006 to 2012, then made redundant but was doing agency work with them now and again until I gave up driving HGV's about 3 years ago. I was usually doing the Aberdeen trunk on dayshift.


Sorry, Ricky Bolton was at BAMG, not Saints! Not trying to confuse you.


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2020)

I shall miss the 747. A mans hot rod. The A380 was just trying too hard. The 380 was all science and technology, dull and boring, whereas the 747 was a full frontal bludgeoning assault on the laws of physics. A Casio scientific calculator versus a sledgehammer.

I see Boeing are stopping production of the passenger version when current orders are fulfilled, and may kill off the freight version too. A sad day when that happens.


----------



## midlife (19 Jul 2020)

And iit can cruise at Mach 0.92 !!


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2020)

Indeed. Its believed a China Airlines 747 actually broke the sound barrier.


----------



## DaveReading (20 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You might have a chance to see her again, before she's finally grounded.



There are reportedly 9 BA 747s still at Heathrow. 

All of those will fly at least once again, as BA's policy for many years has been not to scrap aircraft at LHR. Of the others, all but 3 are elsewhere in the UK - three of them already at the Cotswold Airport knackers yard and 14 at Cardiff (though some or all of those may go elsewhere for scrapping). There is, I suppose, a remote possibility that some of them may be sold, but they are all pretty high-time aircraft

I would expect a large and emotional turnout of past/present flight crew, engineers and enthusiasts to witness the departure of the last one from Heathrow in a few weeks/months time. I'll certainly be there.


----------



## 3narf (20 Jul 2020)

The ageing aircraft programme is alien to airbus - they drop dead at 100,000 hours. That's why A380s are already being scrapped. An Airbus is an appliance really; white goods at the end of the day.

Mind you, Emirates have 110 A380s!


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jul 2020)

It's more that the A380 is more expensive to fly, so no-one wants to fly them, or to buy a used one. It's easier to fill a Dreamliner, 777, A330 or A350, and probably cheaper to fly two Dreamliners than an A380.


----------



## a.twiddler (20 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I shall miss the 747. A mans hot rod. The A380 was just trying too hard. The 380 was all science and technology, dull and boring, whereas the 747 was a full frontal bludgeoning assault on the laws of physics. A Casio scientific calculator versus a sledgehammer.
> 
> I see Boeing are stopping production of the passenger version when current orders are fulfilled, and may kill off the freight version too. A sad day when that happens.


I have not flown in the A380 but one of my enduring memories of the 747 is from a trip to Malaysia in 1990 with my wife and daughter, who was about 18 months old then. It was a Singapore Airlines 747-300 and we had a short stop to disembark passengers at Ataturk airport in Istanbul. No new passengers got on, I imagine refuelling took place while the cleaning crew worked round us. We'd had such a gradual climb out of Manchester due to the noise restrictions that it made what followed our take off at Ataturk all the more dramatic. The captain told us that due to air traffic control restrictions we had a limited time to reach our cruising ceiling and if we did not take advantage of this now there could be a long delay before we could take off. He apologised for any potential discomfort. 

We then taxied out to the runway and without more ado took off at a steep angle which continued until we eventually levelled off. The flight crew were certainly giving it the beans while they had the chance, probably to their great enjoyment. I recall the roaring of the engines, the overhead lockers rattling, vibration, ears popping and the feeling of being pressed back into the seat for many minutes. When we levelled off there was a noticeable feeling of lightness as we did so. The roaring died away, vibration and rattling stopped and in the silence a small voice beside me said, "Agaaain!" which made a few adjacent passengers laugh. A very impressive performance.


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2020)

My Dad's never flown one, but he's flown a 747-8 in one of the simulators owned by Bruce Dickinson's company. He's not done a jet or multi engine conversion, so he was quite pleased when they told him that a few Martini's had been spilled in First Class, but was otherwise a fairly decent landing.

I grew up with the 747, and we're a similar age. A Plymouth Roadrunner and a Tesla may do similar things, but no one cares about the latter, no one _loves _it, and so it is with the 747 and the 380.


----------



## 3narf (20 Jul 2020)

TheDoctor said:


> It's more that the A380 is more expensive to fly, so no-one wants to fly them, or to buy a used one. It's easier to fill a Dreamliner, 777, A330 or A350, and probably cheaper to fly two Dreamliners than an A380.


It only ever made sense if it was going to be mass transportation for 800+. That was part of the flannel for getting the thing to have public approval in the first place, but as soon as they started building the things it was about showers and bedrooms etc


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jul 2020)

And the showers are excellent!
It's the airline that does the cabin layout, not the manufacturer.


----------



## Nigeyy (22 Jul 2020)

I had the foresight to ask an attendant in the mid 90's if I could go into a 747 cockpit mid Atlantic..... The pilot said yes, and it was a highlight of mine. I was surprized by how small the cockpit was though. Fascinating but small. Yeah, I've also been locked into a 737 cargo hold, but that's another story.....

I have also flown in an A380, and to be honest, it was quieter and seemed more spacious. However, concerning comfort, as a passenger you realize much depends on where you sit and the seat design. When I was on the 747 flights, I was always keen to be on the upper deck, near the back as it was the most spacious as they couldn't fit in that extra seat as the second floor narrowed. 

Personally, I think the planes full of character are the propeller ones though  



Drago said:


> My Dad's never flown one, but he's flown a 747-8 in one of the simulators owned by Bruce Dickinson's company. He's not done a jet or multi engine conversion, so he was quite pleased when they told him that a few Martini's had been spilled in First Class, but was otherwise a fairly decent landing.
> 
> I grew up with the 747, and we're a similar age. A Plymouth Roadrunner and a Tesla may do similar things, but no one cares about the latter, no one _loves _it, and so it is with the 747 and the 380.


----------



## gbb (22 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> ....... A Plymouth Roadrunner and a Tesla may do similar things, but no one cares about the latter, no one _loves _it, and so it is with the 747 and the 380.


Thats a nice analogy. I'd been reading the musings on the 747 and never having flown in one, I didnt get it. Now I do.


----------



## SafetyThird (22 Jul 2020)

Recent joiner of this forum here, lover of all things aviation, it was my childhood dream to fly fighters until the reality of short sight and poor colour vision took that away. However, many years later, I made some of that dream come true and got my PPL. Had a few short years where I could afford to fly as I was living in the states and so have flown the usual Cessna/piper spam cans before doing my tailwheel conversion and getting some time in Citabrias and what is one of my dream aircraft, the Supercub. 

When learning to do introductory bush flying in the supercub, my instructor, would bat me on the back of the head if I looked at the instruments, of which there were very few, it was all about learning to fly the thing by feel. The grass runway was at the end of a lake with weeds growing out of it that you'd go over on final approach and he was constantly telling me to come in lower over it. The photo below was taken on the circuit after he finally said 'that's its, now do it again, just like that' 







Not flown in 15 years now but quietly looking into a possible microlight purchase just to get myself back in the skies once more.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2020)

Any visual sightings, this morning?


----------



## SafetyThird (24 Jul 2020)

night aerobatics with lasers and fireworks. Really kicks off about halfway through 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPB6UTbIzxM


----------



## Drago (2 Aug 2020)

Lots of helicopters hereabouts today if rotary wing is your thing. For one day a year Silverstone becomes the busiest heliport in the world. I expect next weekend will be the same.


----------



## CharlesF (2 Aug 2020)

The Antonov An-225, is at Prestwick airport, or was earlier today. I’m housebound so gutted I can’t get out there. I did see it at Prague airport a few years ago but I reckon you could getter a better view at Prestwick.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2020)




----------



## Houthakker (2 Aug 2020)

Saw our local Huey heli flying around today,actually heard it first, its very distinctive with that big single blade) Apparently its part of their new pilot traing programme.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2020)

Been getting the Coastguard S-92, Humberside?, passing overhead a few times of late.


----------



## DaveReading (2 Aug 2020)

Houthakker said:


> Saw our local Huey heli flying around today,actually heard it first, its very distinctive with that big single blade) Apparently its part of their new pilot traing programme.



Helicopters with only one blade do indeed make a distinctive noise as they shake themselves to pieces.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2020)

Single bladed helicopter!





Sikorsky had their S-57


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2020)




----------



## bruce1530 (2 Aug 2020)

CharlesF said:


> The Antonov An-225, is at Prestwick airport, or was earlier today. I’m housebound so gutted I can’t get out there. I did see it at Prague airport a few years ago but I reckon you could getter a better view at Prestwick.


Apparently the airport was very busy. They re-opened the long-stay car park to accommodate the visitors.

Had thought I might see it on approach, but wind was in wrong direction, and it came in from southeast.

Saw it (and heard it) just after takeoff, but it had turned out over the sea.
(we are about 20km north)


----------



## gbb (3 Aug 2020)

Nigeyy said:


> I had the foresight to ask an attendant in the mid 90's if I could go into a 747 cockpit mid Atlantic..... The pilot said yes, and it was a highlight of mine. I was surprized by how small the cockpit was though. Fascinating but small. Yeah, I've also been locked into a 737 cargo hold, but that's another story.....


I've maybe related this before but dad once took me up as a 14yo in the mid 1970s into a decommissioned Vulcan cockpit (against all the rules I suspect but it was a quiet training airbase). The climb up the steps, into what seemed like compartments, metalclad, uncomfortable looking, instrument and switch lined, like nothing I'd ever seen.
Dear god, absolutely awesome to a teenager , how in the world do you know what to do, how to fix it, how to even begin to understand what all those switches and dials do ?


----------



## midlife (3 Aug 2020)

gbb said:


> I've maybe related this before but dad once took me up as a 14yo in the mid 1970s into a decommissioned Vulcan cockpit (against all the rules I suspect but it was a quiet training airbase). The climb up the steps, into what seemed like compartments, metalclad, uncomfortable looking, instrument and switch lined, like nothing I'd ever seen.
> Dear god, absolutely awesome to a teenager , how in the world do you know what to do, how to fix it, how to even begin to understand what all those switches and dials do ?



I've done that at the Carlisle Airport museum, not sure you can do it at the moment with COVID though. I'm 6 foot and it was a bit cramped lol.


----------



## DaveReading (4 Aug 2020)

gbb said:


> I've maybe related this before but dad once took me up as a 14yo in the mid 1970s into a decommissioned Vulcan cockpit (against all the rules I suspect but it was a quiet training airbase). The climb up the steps, into what seemed like compartments, metalclad, uncomfortable looking, instrument and switch lined, like nothing I'd ever seen.
> Dear god, absolutely awesome to a teenager , how in the world do you know what to do, how to fix it, how to even begin to understand what all those switches and dials do ?



One of the most chilling things about the Vulcan was that, of the five crew, only two had ejector seats ...


----------



## a.twiddler (4 Aug 2020)

DaveReading said:


> One of the most chilling things about the Vulcan was that, of the five crew, only two had ejector seats ...


An even more chilling thing was that the all-too-solid front undercarriage leg was immediately behind the crew hatch so if the undercarriage was extended the remaining crew had to somehow avoid being slammed against it by the slipstream when they bailed out. In an ideal situation the pilot and co pilot would endeavour to let the crew bail out safely before ejecting but a sudden need to vacate the premises did not leave many options.
It gives an insight into how dispensable military aircrew truly were despite the cost of training them.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Sep 2020)

We had the 'NHS Flypast' today

It was scheduled last week but was postponed due to the weather (& it was indeed low cloud - Emley Moor TV mast was almost invisible from Upper Cumberworth


View: https://www.facebook.com/Lawphotography2014/photos/a.766744270020789/3821134321248420/?type=3&theater




This was the Spit in question
https://www.aircraftrestorationcompany.com/spitfire-pl983


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2020)

I saw a Vampire last week. Definitely a Vamp and not the Venom. Couldn't believe my eyes. It wasn't going flat put, butnwasn't hanging around either, and was pretty low. A glorious sight.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> I saw a Vampire last week. Definitely a Vamp and not the Venom. Couldn't believe my eyes. It wasn't going flat put, butnwasn't hanging around either, and was pretty low. A glorious sight.


WZ507


----------



## midlife (22 Sep 2020)

One of my old consultants was ground crew in the RAF and went on about the Vampire and how it melted the tarmac lol


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> WZ507
> View attachment 548685



Possibly. It wasnt hanging about so I didn't get the best look, but it was a silver colour scheme..


midlife said:


> One of my old consultants was ground crew in the RAF and went on about the Vampire and how it melted the tarmac lol


My neighbour is an old boy in his 80's and he was an airframe mechanic in the 50's working on the Vampire. He was pleased I'd seen it, but gutted he'd missed it.

My Dad has his own plane and I mentioned the viability of owning a Vamp to him. He reckons to buy isn't extortionate, and while they guzzle fuel the jet fuel is half the price of the 'petrol' used in piston planes, but the maintenance requirements are crippling, in the order of 10+ man(or woman) hours maintenance for every hour of flight, and he reckoned that was a conservative estimate.

Edit - Mrs D checked the Facebook page - it was indeed WZ507! Honest fellers, it was an absolutely magnificent sight.


----------



## gbb (23 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Possibly. It wasnt hanging about so I didn't get the best look, but it was a silver colour scheme..
> 
> My neighbour is an old boy in his 80's and he was an airframe mechanic in the 50's working on the Vampire. He was pleased I'd seen it, but gutted he'd missed it.
> 
> ...


My dad worked on Vulcans and he once told me the maintenance ratio to every hours flying time was astronomical (i seem to remember 70/1 for some reason but may be wide of the mark) 
This seems infeasible but i suppose if say 10 people are working on a plane at the same time, thats 10 hours in one hour.
The maintenance ratio probably accounts why the RAF had over 130 of them made.


----------



## DaveReading (23 Sep 2020)

gbb said:


> My dad worked on Vulcans and he once told me the maintenance ratio to every hours flying time was astronomical (i seem to remember 70/1 for some reason but may be wide of the mark)
> This seems infeasible but i suppose if say 10 people are working on a plane at the same time, thats 10 hours in one hour.



The Lightning and Phantom each consumed about 40 maintenance manhours per flight hour, so a figure of 70 for the Vulcan probably isn't too far out.


----------



## DaveReading (23 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Edit - Mrs D checked the Facebook page - it was indeed WZ507!



No real surprise, as it's the only flying Vampire in the UK and (despite what Wikipedia says) there are no flying UK Venoms at all.


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2020)

There is an airworthy Venom for sale, currently hangered at Coventry, just finished a cycle of mods to extend airframe hours at Brunters and has a low hours Ghost engine.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> There is an airworthy Venom for sale, currently hangered at Coventry, just finished a cycle of mods to extend airframe hours at Brunters and has a low hours Ghost engine.


Price?


----------



## DaveReading (23 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Price?



You're too late - it's been sold. 






Its C of R was cancelled in 2018 and it has a revoked Permit to Fly, so it's not about to demonstrate its airworthiness any time soon.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

DaveReading said:


> You're too late - it's been sold.
> 
> View attachment 548855
> 
> ...


Is that the one whose airworthy certificate was issued in 2018, expires on 30th June 2021?


----------



## DaveReading (23 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that the one whose airworthy certificate was issued in 2018, expires on 30th June 2021?



No - a Venom isn't a certificated aircraft, so can't have a C of A, only a Permit to Fly. There are no Venoms currently on the UK register, and therefore none with a current P to F.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2020)

Has anyone seen the SEPECAT Jaguar parked in a field close to the M6?


----------



## tribanjules (24 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Has anyone seen the SEPECAT Jaguar parked in a field close to the M6?



next to the Alvis Stewart at that paintball place near Cov


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2020)

Yep, I think that'll be it. You can have the plane and ill have the Stolly.


----------



## figbat (24 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Has anyone seen the SEPECAT Jaguar parked in a field close to the M6?


The Jaguar has a place in my heart - I grew up around RAF bases in the 70s and 80s - my father worked on Belfasts, VC10s and for a while on Jaguars. I was always a bit miffed at the new-fangled Tornado that came along and usurped it - it was something of a shock when they retired the Tornado recently after 40 years service - to me it was still the new upstart.

I was sadly present at this accident...





...by which I mean that the collision happened in the sky above the RAF base - I lived there and heard the collision, rushed outside and saw two rising smoke plumes and one parachute. My father worked on the sister squadron (14) so wasn't directly connected to these aircraft or crew, but it was a sombre time nonetheless.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Sep 2020)

Last call for the A380;
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/final-airbus-a380-assembled/index.html


----------



## DaveReading (24 Sep 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Last call for the A380;
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/final-airbus-a380-assembled/index.html



And, if Emirates has its way, the last ones off the line will never be delivered.

Well done CNN, by the way, for listing where all the principal parts of the aircraft are made while omitting any mention of the wings being built in Wales.


----------



## CharlesF (25 Sep 2020)

A huge plane from a different era. My uncle was a flight engineer on the Brabazon. His signature is middle row, far right.

Earlier in his career he worked on the Blenheim. He spent his entire working life at Bristol, and I recall that in the 50’s or early 60’s he worked on a fast patrol boat with a jet engine.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Sep 2020)

Very interesting @CharlesF . Here's a Pathe news clip of the maiden flight at Filton, perhaps you can spot your uncle.

View: https://youtu.be/XSNwQCOXSoo

Incredible achievement for the time but nobody wanted it.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2020)

CharlesF said:


> A huge plane from a different era. My uncle was a flight engineer on the Brabazon. His signature is middle row, far right.
> 
> Earlier in his career he worked on the Blenheim. He spent his entire working life at Bristol, and I recall that in the 50’s or early 60’s he worked on a fast patrol boat with a jet engine.
> View attachment 549053


Brave Class?
https://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/item/object/205164370


----------



## CharlesF (26 Sep 2020)

@Cycleops. I looked at all the clips on YouTube, he only appears in one when the crew we’re interviewed after the flight. The cost of transporting 100 passengers was too high. Each person had cabin the size of a small car! Plus the Comet flew two years later ending any hope of a large propeller airliner.


----------



## CharlesF (26 Sep 2020)

@classic33 it could be, I will have to ask my one cousin who has a huge collection of family photos, newspaper clippings, etc. if she will look through it all for more details.


----------



## gbb (19 Oct 2020)

Probable A400 headed west over the old RAF Alconbury base midday, then apparently returning around 3.30.
I say probably, it was high up but its high mounted swept back tail plane was quite prominent.
Edited...shoulda done some homework first, more likely a C17, when I think about it, it didnt strike me as a prop engined aircraft...but it was a fair height up.


----------



## DaveReading (19 Oct 2020)

gbb said:


> Probable A400 headed west over the old RAF Alconbury base midday, then apparently returning around 3.30.
> I say probably, it was high up but its high mounted swept back tail plane was quite prominent.
> Edited...shoulda done some homework first, more likely a C17, when I think about it, it didnt strike me as a prop engined aircraft...but it was a fair height up.



I wouldn't rule out your first thought - it's not unknown to see the A400M at 35,000 feet.

And its tailplane is noticeably more swept back than the C-17's.


----------



## gbb (20 Oct 2020)

And again over the old RAF Alconbury, we sat in a 2nd floor canteen and coming straight toward us at around 500ft...a C130 Hercules. Lovely to see so low, so close.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2020)

We were in Scotland last week (18th - 24th) & en-route, called at the National Museum of Flight
(ex RAF East Fortune)

https://www.nms.ac.uk/national-museum-of-flight/things-to-see-and-do/the-concorde-experience/

*1. *


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2020)

We were in Scotland last week (18th - 24th) & en-route, called at the National Museum of Flight
(ex RAF East Fortune)

*2.*

https://www.nms.ac.uk/explore-our-collections/stories/science-and-technology/red-arrows-hawk/

*













*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2020)

We were in Scotland last week (18th - 24th) & en-route, called at the National Museum of Flight
(ex RAF East Fortune)

*3.*

And a very special Vulcan outside (sadly neglected!!)




























The proof






https://www.nms.ac.uk/explore-our-collections/stories/science-and-technology/avro-vulcan/

https://www.thunder-and-lightnings.co.uk/vulcan/survivor.php?id=50

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Black_Buck



Tears ago, I saw one take-off like this at an airshow!! (Finningley??)
Remember they're not a small aircraft!!!
That's got to be close to full-on 'Cold War Scramble' take-off


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og-HOG48o-Y&fbclid=IwAR1WiWxcEK-mxWeH23oQCIddOLwDV7HiP8ngut2wM7VtUIIfCr8dA4OoF-A


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2020)

We were in Scotland last week (18th - 24th) & en-route, called at the National Museum of Flight
(ex RAF East Fortune)

*4.*

@Drago
One for, as you mentioned them earlier

https://www.nms.ac.uk/national-muse...explore-the-hangars/military-aircraft/jaguar/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2020)

We were in Scotland last week (18th - 24th) & en-route, called at the National Museum of Flight
(ex RAF East Fortune)
*5.*

https://www.nms.ac.uk/national-muse...lore-the-hangars/military-aircraft/lightning/

https://www.thunder-and-lightnings.co.uk/lightning/survivor.php?id=67











It's hollow!!


----------



## DaveReading (27 Oct 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We were in Scotland last week (18th - 24th) & en-route, called at the National Museum of Flight
> (ex RAF East Kilbride)
> 
> https://www.nms.ac.uk/national-museum-of-flight/things-to-see-and-do/the-concorde-experience/



Lest anyone should be tempted to scour South Lanarkshire in search of this excellent museum, it's actually at East Fortune (in East Lothian, not far from North Berwick), about 60 miles from East Kilbride.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Oct 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We were in Scotland last week (18th - 24th) & en-route, called at the National Museum of Flight
> (ex RAF East Kilbride)
> *5.*
> 
> ...


Now there you go

a proper jet

well - basically two jets with a couple of wings nailed onto the side and a seat on top

saw a few displays when I was young - $deity they were good

Also saw the Vulcan's last display at RIAT Fairford

watched it though tears crying "she screamed for us" _ was not the only one

that was the time my wife slept through a full on display by a Rafael


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2020)

DaveReading said:


> Lest anyone should be tempted to scour South Lanarkshire in search of this excellent museum, it's actually at East Fortune (in East Lothian, not far from North Berwick), about 60 miles from East Kilbride.



Sorry
Not sure why I wrote that, I have amended


----------



## gbb (28 Oct 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We were in Scotland last week (18th - 24th) & en-route, called at the National Museum of Flight
> (ex RAF East Fortune)
> *5.*
> 
> ...


Dad described them as two jet engines with a pilot strapped on top.


----------



## figbat (28 Oct 2020)

Love the Lightning! I've watched them take off, point upwards and disappear. I also have a soft spot for the Jaguar as my dad worked on them in 14 Squadron in West Germany.


View: https://youtu.be/8DdUwIhI-ZA


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (28 Oct 2020)

I was overtaken by a couple of low flying VH22 Ospreys heading on the A685 between Kendal and Grayrigg on Monday... heading towards the Tebay gap on the M6


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2020)

Weather permitting ill be going up in Dad's kite on Saturday. Camera on standby.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2020)

Anyone remember BIL7777, it's back!


----------



## Drago (21 Dec 2020)

My Dad's pithed off. He was due to be renewing his instrument rating on Wednesday, but has been plunged into Tier 4 so that won't be happening. He can't even go down to the hangar, put the radio on and give the plane a clean because Lydd is locked up tight as a scotsmans change purse.


----------



## gbb (23 Dec 2020)

Dads squadron photo, probably mid 1960s maybe, Vickers Valiants. He personally found cracks in the airframes, although that may be as a result of someone else find one then the urgent need to inspect all the aircraft found more. I know the squadron (and he) spent a year in Rhodesia. All aircraft were subsequently grounded and then scrapped.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Sunday 4th Ju*l*y*


'Gate Guardian'
McDonnell-Douglas Phantom
RAF Boulmer
(a couple of miles, north-east of Almmouth)

















https://www.thunder-and-lightnings.co.uk/phantom/survivor.php?id=805


----------



## Cycleops (10 Jul 2021)

Hard to believe the last A4s flew nearly thirty years ago.


----------



## midlife (10 Jul 2021)

I wonder what it was doing at BEA Brough.? My uncle built Buccaneers there when I was a kid.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Jul 2021)

midlife said:


> I wonder what it was doing at BEA Brough.? My uncle built Buccaneers there when I was a kid.


I also built a Buccaneer as a kid but it was the Airfix one.


----------



## midlife (10 Jul 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Hard to believe the last A4s flew nearly thirty years ago.



Didn't the A4 fly DACT at Miramar until nearly 2000?


----------



## Cycleops (10 Jul 2021)

You know more than me midlife. Apparently the last US A4 flew in 2016 I found, here's the vid:


View: https://youtu.be/rT_gLtwAjBs


----------



## midlife (10 Jul 2021)

Sorry, I was confused. I thought you were thinking of the A4 Skyraider

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_A-4_Skyhawk


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2021)

Not many Phantoms left in the UK. Most were leased from the US and returned.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Jul 2021)

An Osprey flew over here quite low yesterday. They've been around on and off for a while. Methinks they visit the barracks near Hereford.




not my pic


----------



## DaveReading (10 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Not many Phantoms left in the UK. Most were leased from the US and returned.



I'm not aware of any ex-RAF or RN Phantoms that were returned to the USA, nor of any reason why they would have needed to be. 

Of the 170 Spey-powered examples built, plus the 15 second-hand ex-US Navy ones acquired later, most were broken up here in the UK. Around 20 remain, in various states of preservation.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2021)

DaveReading said:


> I'm not aware of any ex-RAF or RN Phantoms that were returned to the USA, nor of any reason why they would have needed to be.
> 
> Of the 170 Spey-powered examples built, plus the 15 second-hand ex-US Navy ones acquired later, most were broken up here in the UK. Around 20 remain, in various states of preservation.


I may be mis-remembering a discussion from some time ago on PPRUNE.


----------



## midlife (10 Jul 2021)

Not been to Carlisle Airport for years but see that they have smartened up their very tired looking UK Spey powered Phantom

http://www.111sqn.com/phantom-vx406-restoration.html#


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2021)

midlife said:


> Not been to Carlisle Airport for years but see that they have smartened up their very tired looking UK Spey powered Phantom
> 
> http://www.111sqn.com/phantom-vx406-restoration.html#



That's looking good now, but my eyes were drawn to XJ823, in the background 
https://www.thunder-and-lightnings.co.uk/vulcan/survivors.php


----------



## MichaelW2 (21 Jul 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> An Osprey flew over here quite low yesterday. They've been around on and off for a while. Methinks they visit the barracks near Hereford.
> 
> View attachment 598381
> 
> not my pic


I cant help thinking that things would be simpler with a honking big turbofan electric generator in the middle fuselage and electric drive at the wing tips


----------



## DaveReading (21 Jul 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> I cant help thinking that things would be simpler with a honking big turbofan electric generator in the middle fuselage and electric drive at the wing tips



I think they got fed up waiting for someone to invent a turbofan electric generator.


----------



## plantfit (21 Jul 2021)

F35 Lightening coming into RAF Marham last week


----------



## DaveReading (21 Jul 2021)

Darkening the sky ...


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2021)

Kike a kind of V/STOL Deltic?


----------



## Landsurfer (22 Jul 2021)

Who’s actually using the VSTOL variant as a main combat airframe ?
Are the majority of F-35’s the non VSTOL variant ?


----------



## DaveReading (22 Jul 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Who’s actually using the VSTOL variant as a main combat airframe ?
> Are the majority of F-35’s the non VSTOL variant ?



AFAIK, the only current/planned operators of the F-35B are the USA, UK, Italy, Japan, South Korea and Singapore.


----------



## MichaelW2 (22 Jul 2021)

DaveReading said:


> I think they got fed up waiting for someone to invent a turbofan electric generator.


Done

https://www.honeywell.com/us/en/pre...power-hybrid-electric-aircraft-run-on-biofuel


----------



## MichaelW2 (22 Jul 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Who’s actually using the VSTOL variant as a main combat airframe ?
> Are the majority of F-35’s the non VSTOL variant ?


The US Marine Corps dropped their first bomb onto a person from F35B in 2018.


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> The US Marine Corps dropped their first bomb onto a person from F35B in 2018.


And then the following week they dropped one on an enemy!


----------



## DaveReading (22 Jul 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> Done
> 
> https://www.honeywell.com/us/en/pre...power-hybrid-electric-aircraft-run-on-biofuel



Not really.

The linked article, as the title suggests, describes a turbo*generator* whose purpose is to generate the electricity needed for an aircraft's electric motor(s). 

A turbo*fan*, on the other hand, is an engine that directly produces thrust to propel an aircraft.


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Kike a kind of V/STOL Deltic?


Now that I would like to see!


----------



## gbb (5 Aug 2021)

As our factory is right on the end of the former RAF Alconbury runway (the base is now a development of industry, housing etc)..occasionally you hear a very low heavy prop aircraft pass but its usually too late by the time you get out of the building to take a gander.
Whoooooooosh, over went a C130 Hercules type military aircraft, watched as it flew about 200ft above the now being dug up runway then banked off and into the distance.
Perhaps they were former residents to the base, having a look as they flew past 

Low and loud , cant beat it .


----------



## DCBassman (5 Aug 2021)

You've never seen a Herc land until you see one using a tailhook and arrestor wire...


----------



## DCBassman (5 Aug 2021)

Actually, they didn't, but they could pull up on the short Stanley runway almost as quick as a Phantom on a wire!
Harriers...who needs runways?


----------



## neil_merseyside (5 Aug 2021)

DCBassman said:


> You've never seen a Herc land until you see one using a tailhook and arrestor wire...


I've seen the videos of one landing on an aircraft carrier but that was without wires, how short is the landing with wires?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (5 Aug 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> I've seen the videos of one landing on an aircraft carrier but that was without wires, how short is the landing with wires?


On an arrestor, about 60 yards. 
Normal landing length depends on all sorts of factors, headwind and load being key ones, but they can stop empty in a headwind within a few hundred feet.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Aug 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> On an arrestor, about 60 yards.
> Normal landing length depends on all sorts of factors, headwind and load being key ones, but they can stop empty in a headwind within a few hundred feet.


The runway at Stanley was far too short for anything military really, the Hercs were the only large aircraft to use it without RHAG. The building of Mt Pleasant was under way during my stint. As a denizen of Ground Radio Flight, we had a grandstand view of the airfield.


----------



## DaveReading (6 Aug 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Normal landing length depends on all sorts of factors, headwind and load being key ones, but they can stop empty in a headwind within a few hundred feet.



And there's always a headwind on a carrier.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Aug 2021)

DaveReading said:


> And there's always a headwind on a carrier.


Just wondering, why the rolly eyes Dave? We weren't really talking about carriers. The original question came about because of the mention of the RHAG at Stanley, I said that'd reduce landing roll to about 60 yards. 
I was adding on that a Herc's short field landing roll out (not on a cable) depends on weight, headwind etc but *can* still be short.


----------



## DaveReading (6 Aug 2021)

Just stating a truism, no malicious intent.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Aug 2021)

I restored my not so old but neglected Stanley No 4 plane yesterday.


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2021)

DCBassman said:


> The runway at Stanley was far too short for anything military really, the Hercs were the only large aircraft to use it without RHAG. The building of Mt Pleasant was under way during my stint. As a denizen of Ground Radio Flight, we had a grandstand view of the airfield.


I was given a choice of the Falklands or a second N.I. tour. I chose the latter, thinking I could at least get home periodically. Looking back I wish I'd done the Falklands.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I was given a choice of the Falklands or a second N.I. tour. I chose the latter, thinking I could at least get home periodically. Looking back I wish I'd done the Falklands.


NI wasn't other than a normal posting for most RAF, but very few of us avoided a tour to the Falklands, and it probably hasn't changed much to date. At the time I was there, it was a bit primitive, and one Army helicopter stopover was still located in an ISO container, the guys had to live and work in that for their tour! About a year after I was there, Mount Pleasant opened, and no one had to endure crossing the South Atlantic on inappropriate boats any more.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Sep 2021)

You should check this guy out on YouTub, he’s called a Jimmy and his channel is Jimmy’s World. It’s a bit like Hoovies Garage but for planes. He finds old and sometimes abandoned aircraft and puts them back in flying condition and sells them, doing most of the work himself. Fascinating stuff. The cost of parts, even secondhand is eye watering.


View: https://youtu.be/2U56vb1_uUo

Check out his video on fighter jets you can buy from $35,000.


----------



## gbb (24 Sep 2021)

A DeH Chipmunk just passed over 

I havn't seen one for years, decades perhaps.
Common sight for me as a teenager, dad served his last duties on a training squadron with Chipmunks (or rubber band aircraft as he called them after working on the mighty Vulcans )
A couple memories...
His squadron used to take cadets up occasionally, one pilot got over exuberant with the poor sap in the back going green as he threw the aircraft around. They watched the plane suddenly break off and fly almost vertical to a hurried landing. The pilot threw the canopy open, jumped out and stalked off, red faced with anger....with vomit all up his neck and back . Bet he didnt do that again.

Thy had one particually uppity officer who liked to throw his weight around....dad saw him coming across toward the hangar to pick up an aircraft....so dad squirted some oil from an oilcan on the floor under the wheels.....sorry chief, oil leak, no go. If he didnt sign it off....it didnt fly.


----------



## DaveReading (24 Sep 2021)

With cadets, the deal was always: "You're sick - you clean up the aircraft".


----------



## Cycleops (25 Sep 2021)

You might be interested to know that Rolls Royce has landed a contract to supply new engines for the aging Boeing B52 Stratofortress beating US companies. Unfortunately they will be built at a plant in Indiana.
https://www.flightglobal.com/fixed-...tract-for-b-52h-stratofortress/145626.article


----------



## DaveReading (25 Sep 2021)

Same engine as powers the latest Gulfstreams.


----------



## wheresthetorch (29 Sep 2021)

gbb said:


> A DeH Chipmunk just passed over . .
> His squadron used to take cadets up occasionally



I remember being flown in Chipmunks as a cadet - it felt amazing being given the controls at the age of 13. Luckily I always managed to keep in the contents of my stomach! I still remember the number of one - WP805.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Sep 2021)

Cycleops said:


> You might be interested to know that Rolls Royce has landed a contract to supply new engines for the aging Boeing B52 Stratofortress beating US companies. Unfortunately they will be built at a plant in Indiana.
> https://www.flightglobal.com/fixed-...tract-for-b-52h-stratofortress/145626.article


It will extend the B52s service life to 2050. That’s nearly a hundred years! Incredible for a front line aeroplane.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2021)

T'is reckomed the Tu95 could last even longer.


----------



## DaveReading (3 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> T'is reckomed the Tu95 could last even longer.



That doesn't bear thinking about ...


----------



## DCBassman (3 Oct 2021)

DaveReading said:


> That doesn't bear thinking about ...


*groan*


----------



## FishFright (3 Oct 2021)

Cycleops said:


> It will extend the B52s service life to 2050. That’s nearly a hundred years! Incredible for a front line aeroplane.



An incredible bit of foresight to spec the modular design.


----------



## midlife (3 Oct 2021)

I think there are still some DC 3's still flying!


----------



## DaveReading (3 Oct 2021)

I can remember taking scheduled flights flown by DC-3s.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd

I dragged the BWSOW down to Newark-on-Trent, so I could go to _Truckfest_
It would have been 'we', but wife decided due to the rain, she'd stay warm & dry, in the 'van

Some of you may know, that the Newark Showground is partially built on the site of the old RAF Winthorpe (I had to check)
https://www.abct.org.uk/airfields/airfield-finder/winthorpe/

With that in mind, Lincolnshire Air Museum own part of the grounds, I've been before

One aircraft can definitely be seen from the old runway, where Saturdays parking was 
Sorry, that was as close as I could get, from where I was parked







http://www.newarkairmuseum.org/home
https://www.thunder-and-lightnings.co.uk/vulcan/survivor.php?id=49


----------



## Cycleops (14 Oct 2021)

Some of you might be interested in this story by the excellent Mark Felton about how a captured Spitfire Mk VB had a Daimler Benz engine (used in the Bf 109) installed by a testing establishment in Germany.
The resulting 'Messerspit' was superior to both planes on climb rate, top speed and altitude, while retaining the sweet handling of the Spitfire. Fascinating stuff.


View: https://youtu.be/5s2YabkzSrg


----------



## midlife (14 Oct 2021)

The reverse of a Bouchon  

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispano_Aviación_HA-1112

Used in the battle of Britain film iirc


----------



## DaveReading (14 Oct 2021)

Or Buchón (male dove), even.


----------



## midlife (14 Oct 2021)

Spelling was never my strong point


----------



## figbat (14 Oct 2021)

Whilst waiting for an ultimately cancelled sky dive I stumbled across this place. Sadly I didn’t have time to go in, where they apparently have a load of stuff to sit in and play with.


----------



## midlife (14 Oct 2021)

Boscome Down?


----------



## figbat (14 Oct 2021)

midlife said:


> Boscome Down?


Yep, Old Sarum.


----------



## Profpointy (14 Oct 2021)

I can't remember if anyone's
mentioned the Fleet Air Arm museum near Yeovil but it's really good afternoon out for anyone who's on this side of the country. The nearby Hayne's motor museum is close by too but it would be a full day to see both if you had much travel to do as well


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2021)

Ooh, a widow maker for sale...

https://silodrome.com/cf-104d-starfighter-for-sale/

With the current exchange rate I could just afford that, although I'd have nothing left with which to learn to fly.


----------



## DaveReading (15 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Ooh, a widow maker for sale...
> 
> https://silodrome.com/cf-104d-starfighter-for-sale/
> 
> With the current exchange rate I could just afford that, although I'd have nothing left with which to learn to fly.



The article, by a petrolhead, strangely fails to point out that it's a rather rare *two-seater* Starfighter, of which only a handful survive.


----------



## figbat (15 Oct 2021)

I used to love the F-104. It was like a plane the Thunderbirds would use. I recall doing an Airfix model in German Air Force livery.


----------



## DaveReading (15 Oct 2021)

Those Canadian Starfighters used to be a common sight at - believe it or not - Prestwick Airport in Scotland, where Scottish Aviation (later part of British Aerospace) had a contract to overhaul them during rotations to Europe.

As with other fighters of that era (such as the Hawker Hunter), the Starfighter was designed to have the entire back end removed in order to change the engine, so it wasn't unusual to see them in the hangar in pieces.


----------



## Cycleops (15 Oct 2021)

Amazing how the F104 could fly with its distinct lack of wing area.
The wing was very thin and sharp, so much so that it had rubber bumpers on the leading edge when stored.


----------



## Dolorous Edd (15 Oct 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Amazing how the F104 could fly with its distinct lack of wing area.



I think it's all good until you want to do something tricky like land at a moderate speed.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Ooh, a widow maker for sale...
> 
> https://silodrome.com/cf-104d-starfighter-for-sale/
> 
> With the current exchange rate I could just afford that, although I'd have nothing left with which to learn to fly.


What about a Blackhawk
https://www.globalplanesearch.com/usa/warbirds/?cur=1&lsl=4&hsl=7


----------



## CanucksTraveller (15 Oct 2021)

Thanks to the horrendous loss rate of the F104 Starfighter in crashes, there was a black joke going around in the 70s, it went: 

How do you go about acquiring an F104 Starfighter? 

You buy a field and wait.


----------



## DaveReading (15 Oct 2021)

The "horrendous crash rate" was a bit of an urban myth - Starfighters crashed in about the same proportion as other contemporary fighters.

The main problem was that some nations (mis)used the aircraft in the low-level strike role (for which it was never designed). That meant that the survival rate for ejecting pilots was disappointingly low.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Thanks to the horrendous loss rate of the F104 Starfighter in crashes, there was a black joke going around in the 70s, it went:
> 
> How do you go about acquiring an F104 Starfighter?
> 
> You buy a field and wait.


There's a bit of local lore about the 104. A USAF plane got into difficulty and had to make an emergency landing at Cranfield. The high landing speed and long run-out meant it quickly ran out of runway and made an awful mess on the landscape.

Some days later an angry farmer type marched into Newport Pagnell nick, dumped a burlap sack on the counter and made a comment along the lines that he didn't appreciate the Americans dumping their rubbish in his fields.

An unsuspecting desk sergeant peered inside the sack to find the pilots head, complete with helmet, inside.

Very skittish aircraft with a relatively small lifting surface meant they were very difficult at low speed, and while stable at higher speed they then had the turning circle of a one legged cat burying a turd on a frozen pond. But make the wings bigger and the single engine wouldn't be able to provide the performance required from the design brief.

As I recall the Germans had the highest attrition rate, not helped by the all too common German foul weather and use in the ground attack role - it was not intended as an all weather fighter and was too unforgiving at low altitude - and lost about 22% of theirs.

However, even the Americans also realised that it was an unforgiving S.O.B, and while it was high performance it had limited range and armament so wasn't much cop at anything other than point defence interdiction. Around 14% of the US planes were lost to accident, which wasn't considered a woeful number at the time but still far worse than aircraft with comparable roles and performance, such as the British Lightning. More viable alternatives soon started to appear in the shape of the F4 (more reliable, stable, genuinely multi-role), and the 104 was retired from US service early than originally planned in 60's, and from air national guard service in the early 70's. The F4 went on to have a far better safety record, and consequently served over twice as long in US service (38 years, finally retiring from the ANG in 1996).

The sad footnote is that the F104 did see combat in Vietnam...and scored no kills, despite combat losses of its own. So apart from setting some altitude, speed, and time to altitude records, it actually was a pretty poor combat aircraft. Shame, because they look so futuriatic and awesome.


----------



## Dolorous Edd (15 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> There's a bit of local lore about the 104. A USAF plane got into difficulty and had to make an emergency landing at Cranfield. The high landing speed and long run-out meant it quickly ran out of runway and made an awful mess on the landscape.
> 
> Some days later an angry farmer type marched into Newport Pagnell nick, dumped a burlap sack on the counter and made a comment along the lines that he didn't appreciate the Americans dumping their rubbish in his fields.
> 
> ...



So, what you're saying is, wings are quite important for an aircraft?


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2021)

Well, yeah, I think conventional wisdom is that wings are one of the things the typical buyer looks for when in the market for an aircraft.


----------



## midlife (15 Oct 2021)

The Italian 104S had a stab at ground attack, mind you a bit different aircraft to the USA jobbies lol


----------



## DaveReading (15 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> There's a bit of local lore about the 104. A USAF plane got into difficulty and had to make an emergency landing at Cranfield. The high landing speed and long run-out meant it quickly ran out of runway and made an awful mess on the landscape.
> 
> Some days later an angry farmer type marched into Newport Pagnell nick, dumped a burlap sack on the counter and made a comment along the lines that he didn't appreciate the Americans dumping their rubbish in his fields.
> 
> An unsuspecting desk sergeant peered inside the sack to find the pilots head, complete with helmet, inside.



Great story, albeit entirely fanciful.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2021)

Did the italian one change sides at the slightest provocation?


----------



## midlife (15 Oct 2021)

Slightly off topic there's a story about a Delta dagger or Delta Dart that flew around unmanned for a while (pilot ejected) and made quite a good landing in a field


----------



## figbat (15 Oct 2021)

midlife said:


> Slightly off topic there's a story about a Delta dagger or Delta Dart that flew around unmanned for a while (pilot ejected) and made quite a good landing in a field


The Cornfield Bomber.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2021)

Blimey, the trim must've been set pretty damn well on that bird.


----------



## figbat (15 Oct 2021)

“Well you’d better get back in it”.


----------



## gbb (15 Oct 2021)

figbat said:


> Yep, Old Sarum.


I never knew where it was but always remember my dad saying it was his most favourite places he had been ( I assume in the RAF)


----------



## DaveReading (15 Oct 2021)

Rotten borough, though ...


----------



## gbb (16 Oct 2021)

What the heck has politics got to do with it Dave ...c'mon


----------



## Profpointy (16 Oct 2021)

gbb said:


> What the heck has politics got to do with it Dave ...c'mon



All these liberals with their 1832 reform act ...


----------



## gbb (17 Oct 2021)

gbb said:


> Told this one before I think but dad was on base one night and a Victor was due in for a quick turn round. They got word it was inbound and sent out one of the relative newbies to martial it in. Too long passed and they got up to see what the delay was....to find the young fella curled up on the tarmac in front of this menacing looking behemoth, lights glaring, pilot screaming with apoplectic rage at the poor sod. Dad said, it really was a menacing looking sight when you stood in front of one in the dark, it completely freaked the poor sod.


Funny how things come round. Despite remembering the above story, i never knew where this actually happened, i thought dad worked almost exclusively on Vulcans and the ill fated Valiants.
Contacted out of the blue by a stranger to return a painting dad gave his dad some 60 years ago while they both served at RAF Wyton, he related how his dad regaled the Vicors. That'll be it then, thats almost certainly where it happened.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2021)

Inbound over Manchester


----------



## DaveReading (22 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Inbound over Manchester
> View attachment 614589



Now that's what I call low flying ...


----------



## MichaelW2 (22 Oct 2021)

DaveReading said:


> The "horrendous crash rate" was a bit of an urban myth - Starfighters crashed in about the same proportion as other contemporary fighters.
> 
> The main problem was that some nations (mis)used the aircraft in the low-level strike role (for which it was never designed). That meant that the survival rate for ejecting pilots was disappointingly low.


Starfighters eject the pilot down through the floor not up through the canopy.


----------



## MichaelW2 (22 Oct 2021)

US private VIP flight of McDonnell Douglas MD-80 aborted takeoff and crashed after skidding 300m through a field. All 21 passengers got out and the jet burned up. That is what I like to call a successful landing.


----------



## DaveReading (22 Oct 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> US private VIP flight of McDonnell Douglas MD-80 aborted takeoff and crashed after skidding 300m through a field. All 21 passengers got out and the jet burned up. That is what I like to call a successful landing.



It actually overran by quite a bit more than that - the aircraft crossed the runway end safety area, went through the airport boundary fence, then another fence, crossed a public road (happily unoccupied at the time), bringing down power lines that ran along the road, then hit a tree rupturing one wing and its fuel tank (hence the fire) before it finally came to rest.

Total distance covered beyond the runway end was about 600 m - hence speculation that at least one of the engines was producing thrust throughout the overrun. 18 passengers on board plus 3 crew.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> Starfighters eject the pilot down through the floor not up through the canopy.


Later marks were modified for more conventional ejection set upsthat fired upwards. The Stanley V, C, C1, C2, and latterly the Martin Baker Mk Q7a, were all used.


----------



## Cycleops (3 Nov 2021)

Don’t know if many of you are aware of the Kermit Weeks or his channel on YouTube but hes currently restoring Messerschmitt Bf 108 Taifun at his Fantasy of Flight facility in the US. I believe Kermit was left a fortune by his father who made his money in the oil business and he decided to put the money into buying historic planes. Here his chief restorer Paul Stecewycz goes through the process of restoring this 70+ years old aeroplane and covers everything from re skinning the wings and fuselage to the cockpit upholstery. Fascinating stuff.


View: https://youtu.be/nYwoBGIMukA


----------



## Svendo (3 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Later marks were modified for more conventional ejection set upsthat fired upwards. The Stanley V, C, C1, C2, and latterly the Martin Baker Mk Q7a, were all used.


Unable to let this discussion go by without adding this cultural tangent:

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FX6BQ2VEzhU

Part of a concept album based on the Starfighters reputation.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2021)

Wednesday 3rd

(ex) _RAF Acaster Malbis_
Acaster Selby

A nice restoration!! (*1*)


















More reminders, on the approach to it











http://www.airfields-in-yorkshire.co.uk/acaster/
Curiously, there's no picture of the Control Tower; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/738595

*1.* Scroll to the bottom to see the previous condition; http://atlantikwall.co.uk/atlantikwall/ey_acaster_malbis.php


https://her.york.gov.uk/Monument/MYO3548
https://www.forgottenairfields.com/airfield-acaster-malbis-981.html

And, it seems, home to; https://frytec.co.uk/


----------



## Cycleops (19 Nov 2021)

First rule of naming anything, never ask the British public.


----------



## DaveReading (19 Nov 2021)

Sadly, it's a fake ...


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (19 Nov 2021)

For those that have wondered what an F22 looks like at 100 frames per second


View: https://youtu.be/opE6u6Fj5Wo


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Nov 2021)

Not as sexy as military and vintage I know, but a couple of airliner shots for the fellow spotters enthusiasts. I took this one under a moody Paris sky last week. I have a soft spot for the 777. 





And this was on the ramp at Ramstein Air Base a month or two ago during the Afghan evacuation, mix of civilian (A330) and military (C-17) all on the same mission.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2022)

Anotov AN-25 destroyed.
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/arti...-plane-destroyed-ukraine-scli-intl/index.html


----------



## Cycleops (1 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anotov AN-25 destroyed.
> https://edition.cnn.com/travel/arti...-plane-destroyed-ukraine-scli-intl/index.html



Yes, very sad about the Antonov. I used to see it occasionally coming in here as we're on the flight path to Kotoka airport.
Makes an incredible amount of noise.


----------



## gbb (1 Mar 2022)

figbat said:


> Whilst waiting for an ultimately cancelled sky dive I stumbled across this place. Sadly I didn’t have time to go in, where they apparently have a load of stuff to sit in and play with.
> View attachment 613662
> 
> View attachment 613663
> ...


As kids, we'd often see Provosts, lovely little jets.


----------



## gbb (1 Mar 2022)

Read this one on Quora once....in a thread asking about things pilots say when they crash planes.

A helicopter pilot was practicing autorotation landings. He messed up his rate of decent and came down too fast. The helicopter bounced off the ground which caused the entire helicopter to start spinning and skidding down the tarmac surface. As he's sliding along the tower asks if he requires medical assistance. He replies "standby, not done crashing yet''


----------



## CharlesF (1 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Yes, very sad about the Antonov. I used to see it occasionally coming in here as we're on the flight path to Kotoka airport.
> Makes an incredible amount of noise.


I was lucky enough to see the Antonov at Prague Airport, very sad as it was unique.


----------



## DaveReading (1 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Yes, very sad about the Antonov. I used to see it occasionally coming in here as we're on the flight path to Kotoka airport.
> Makes an incredible amount of noise.


My kids (8 and 9 at the time) were thrilled when I arranged a tour of the An-225 at the 1990 Farnborough Air Show - so was I, come to that.

Perks of being in the trade.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Mar 2022)

DaveReading said:


> My kids (8 and 9 at the time) were thrilled when I arranged a tour of the An-225 at the 1990 Farnborough Air Show - so was I, come to that.
> 
> Perks of being in the trade.


Did it have empty vodka bottles, full ashtrays, and loose chairs dotted about in it, like all the Polet / Transaero / Volga-Dnepir AN 124s and IL78s I boarded in Kabul? Scary safety standards, those crews and those aircraft were something else! I've not been so lucky to see an AN225 up close but I heard anecdotally that the 225 crews were no different from a 124 crew.


----------



## DaveReading (2 Mar 2022)

It was a long time ago, but I seem to recall it being fairly tidy inside. The crew were friendly, but didn't/wouldn't speak much English and I quickly exhausted the three Russian words that I knew.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2022)

Pictures released of the AN-225


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Mar 2022)

Shame


For anyone interested - lookign at the most watched flights on FLightRadar24 show some interesting military activity nowadays


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Shame
> 
> 
> For anyone interested - lookign at the most watched flights on FLightRadar24 show some interesting military activity nowadays


Keep an eye on Mildenhall, the KC-10 Extenders are flying from there on a regular basis, every day.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Keep an eye on Mildenhall, the KC-10 Extenders are flying from there on a regular basis, every day.


Several Stratotankers as well - generally doing circuits over Poland and Romania
No other military aircraft approach

or none that register - did catch a couple of Typhoons leaving the area a few days ago - I suspect there are quite a few aircraft around that do not send out any signals!



Oh - and I have noticed a few B52s rabbitting around the UK last few days - seem to be starting at Fairford


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Several Stratotankers as well - generally doing circuits over Poland and Romania
> No other military aircraft approach
> 
> or none that register - did catch a couple of Typhoons leaving the area a few days ago - I suspect there are quite a few aircraft around that do not send out any signals!
> ...


There's usually two pairs of F-15e's flying from that region. Up the east coast and over the North Sea.


----------



## gbb (9 Mar 2022)

This afternoon, collegue and myself sat on 2nd floor canteen, windows looking over the old Alconbury airbase, colleague suddenly says...over here he comes.
Just had time to get my phone out and get one snap as he flew over 100, 200 feet, low and fast....and then gone.
Airbus M400 I'd imagine.


----------



## midlife (9 Mar 2022)

gbb said:


> View attachment 634567
> 
> This afternoon, collegue and myself sat on 2nd floor canteen, windows looking over the old Alconbury airbase, colleague suddenly says...over here he comes.
> Just had time to get my phone out and get one snap as he flew over 100, 200 feet, low and fast....and then gone.
> Airbus M400 I'd imagine.



I think that's the plane Tom Cruise clung onto lol


----------



## CanucksTraveller (9 Mar 2022)

gbb said:


> Airbus M400 I'd imagine


A400M if we're being ultra pedantic (sorry), but yes you're barking up the correct tree. 😊

Nice spot and nice pic.


----------



## figbat (9 Mar 2022)

I saw an A400M tonight on the drive home from getting the kids from school. That said I am not far from Brize Norton, but even so they’re not a common sight.


----------



## gbb (21 Mar 2022)

Two B52s just flew over Peterborough, headed south west, Oxfordhire perhaps. High'ish and not particually noisy, seemed quite effortless and surprisingly fast, 10 seconds or so and they were gone.
A first ever for me i believe.


----------



## tribanjules (21 Mar 2022)

Birmingham live is outstanding. Article last week informed us that American planes were spotted taking off from an American base, today they have article on B52 with photo of a c130…..


----------



## MichaelW2 (22 Mar 2022)

gbb said:


> Two B52s just flew over Peterborough, headed south west, Oxfordhire perhaps. High'ish and not particually noisy, seemed quite effortless and surprisingly fast, 10 seconds or so and they were gone.
> A first ever for me i believe.


As long as the B52s are not heading East.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Mar 2022)

MichaelW2 said:


> As long as the B52s are not heading East.


…….and it doesn’t have Captain Kong piloting it.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Mar 2022)

Talking about Airbus military transports we regularly see a C-295 doing touch and goes at Katoka airport. Airbus paid a huge bribe to the President of Ghana’s brother to secure the order you might remember. Airbus we’re fined I think it was €200m.


----------



## midlife (22 Mar 2022)

must have been one hell of a bride


----------



## Cycleops (25 Mar 2022)

The US "Doomsday" 747 landed at Mildenhall on Friday. Built to withstand a nuclear blast, allegedly. Rather worrying.


View: https://youtu.be/pcW3G4G11q0


----------



## DaveReading (25 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> The US "Doomsday" 747 landed at Mildenhall on Friday. Built to withstand a nuclear blast, allegedly. Rather worrying.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/pcW3G4G11q0



Someone need to explain to the Sun that being hardened against EMP is rather different from being able to withstand a nuclear blast.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Mar 2022)

DaveReading said:


> Someone need to explain to the Sun that being hardened against EMP is rather different from being able to withstand a nuclear blast.


Explain to The Sun

Hmmm

not sure that'll work

Oh and BTW - there was a smaller plane in the same livery heading East over Europe this morning according to F24

dunno who was on that one


----------



## gbb (30 Mar 2022)

Lots and lots of activity around my old home of the 1970s, RAF Syerston near Newark this week apparently.
It was mothballed for decades, just the married quarters being used, it was then re-opened as a glider school years ago but apparently there are lots of sightings and lots of noise...Super Hercules, fast jets (Tornados i assume) and Osprey. An odd mix. Don't know if they're touching down or just buzzing the area.
Imagine as a 13 year old on a sleepy airbase where nothing ever happened...you wake up to an incredible cocophany of noise, open your bedroom curtains to see a Harrier hovering over the airfield within clear view 
There was some big exercise then, soldiers, jump jets flying around, noise noise noise  Yeaaaaah


----------



## DaveReading (30 Mar 2022)

Unlikely to have been Tornados that you saw/heard as the RAF retired their last ones 3 years ago.


----------



## gbb (30 Mar 2022)

DaveReading said:


> Unlikely to have been Tornados that you saw/heard as the RAF retired their last ones 3 years ago.


Tornados ?  i must have been distracted, Typhoons i meant of course.

For some reason i just recalled something i saw maybe in the 1990s . Overlooking the old (then active) brickpits, our canteen windows allowed you to see for miles. Youd often see a low (a few hundred feet) , very fast Jaguar or Tornado, headed east to west...there and gone in a couple seconds.
Around the same decade, you'd occasionally see an A10 Thunderbolt, headed south to north. Square miles of empty land, brickpits, fields and countrside below them.
One day i looked out to see an A10, maybe 1 to 2 miles away headed straight towards me...seemingly slowly oncoming.
At that moment, i saw a Jaguar /Tornado hurtling full tilt straight toward the same airspace, from the A10s side.

A10 must have seen him, (visual or radar) turned on a sixpence, lifted his nose and lunged off to one side. Jaguar / Tornado was going so fast if he did react, itd have been a mile or so before his attitude changed i'd think. They must have been within a mile of each other, seconds from potential impact.
I wonder if there were any heated phone calls between RAF and USAF bases that day


----------



## Hornchurch (30 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I thought I would post a picture of this mighty brute! It was at Yeovilton 2015.
> 
> View attachment 116466






I saw THAT beauty, early in her 'display life' here in England - It was back in summer 2003, Baginton, Coventry.

Back then all the a-holes were MOANING & whining that it was painted-up in 'Red-Bull' colours.

I'm left thinking - "Quit whining, without THEM, it wouldn't have been in the air" anyway.

Thirsty Jets like that (& 'elderly'), needed a sponsor, so, for Red-Bull to come to the fore, was an admirable thing.

Still, all the wayne kerrs kept moaning & moaning, relentlessly (yawn).

I was just glad to see one airborne, which given they'd been retired by when I was about 9 y/o, was unthinkable (then)

Anyways, it was at the "Air Atlantique" airshow in 2003, I first saw it displayed in those Red-Bull colours.

It was on her first (slowish) "pass" that something unique happened - A panel "fell off" & onto the airfield grass. 

They made her make several more passes, just to check that everything was ok (& of course, it was)

Later during that same show, a replica 'Spirit of St.Louis' crashed. The wing came off & plane came down like a Sycamore-leaf

Still (by far), one of THE best shows I ever attended (1974-2014), because of the twin DC.6 //Electra "daisychain-chase" at the end.

Lastly, it saddend me, that another beautiful Sea-Vixen bit the dust, about one-year beofre that, over at North Weald, Essex.

I was there regularly (aft'/eve's) & had been over to see it, covered in a camouflage-net, for the making of "Band of Brothers"

During the 'take-off' scenes (Richard Winter's brigade), they HAD to hide it, as they couldn't move it

Brakes had seized sometime earlier - It was NOT a flyer, nor active (at all) 

Some bright spark decided that they'd put a camo'-net over it, w/scaffold-pole & make it look like an 'Anti-Aircraft-Emplacement'

At the time, THAT particular 'run-down' & unloved Sea-Vixen was owned by a company called "Aces High".

Crafty B'strds used to "palm-off" their unwanted airframes across the field, to "avoid" paying E.F.D.C "ramp-charges".

Over the years, I saw several Dakotas go this way, plus the former Southend Avro Lincoln, plus others.

Another "casualty" of Aces High was a lovely (& 'rare' in UK), Fairchild C.119 Box-Car cargo-plane.

I'd seen it fully intact (on the M.11 side), just before it got "dismantled" (for good), sadly.

About 4-5months later, it could be seen at the BACK of 'Aces-High's hangar, in fully dismantled state 

(I went inside the cockpit/nose area)

The Avro Lincoln ('Napier Air Testing') was also "in bits" (sections), which saddend me, as I'd seen it as a kid (1973-1980)

That, sadly, ended-up in Australia, eventually - I always saw 'Aces High' as a bunch of "butchers" - The Auschwitz of planes !

Had to laugh tho', when Jim Siggins told me (amongst others), that they would always "avoid" paying E.F.D.C their ramp-fees**

** (Epping Forest District Council - their version of 'airfield parking fees')

When E.F.D.C "lost" the North Weald Fighter-Meet (show), they lost, singlehandedly, their biggest money-earner, by far....

.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2022)

Hornchurch said:


> I saw THAT beauty, early in her 'display life' here in England - It was back in summer 2003, Baginton, Coventry.
> 
> Back then all the a-holes were MOANING & whining that it was painted-up in 'Red-Bull' colours.
> 
> ...



The previous owner of the Sea Vixen prior to the aircraft museum at Yeovilton used to do some very good air displays with it . 

We regularly go to the Bournemouth Air Show and on one occasion he beat up the sea front in the morning . One person reckoned that he must have been getting close to the speed of sound with his flypast. The pilot was an ex naval pilot. He used to own a brightly painted Hawker Hunter Miss Demeanor.


----------



## Hornchurch (1 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The previous owner of the Sea Vixen prior to the aircraft museum at Yeovilton used to do some very good air displays with it .
> 
> We regularly go to the Bournemouth Air Show and on one occasion he beat up the sea front in the morning . One person reckoned that he must have been getting close to the speed of sound with his flypast. The pilot was an ex naval pilot.





Illaveago said:


> He used to own a brightly painted* Hawker Hunter named Miss Demeanor.*



Cheers I'llave,

I know that (particular plane) & used to see it a lot, before that other 'dick-head', A.Hill (A.hole), crashed the Shoreham Hunter !

Thanks to him (latter), both Jets & airshows practically came to a halt overnight, after his deathwish like "showboating".

I stood in a field, near RAF Marham back in 2010, filming outside with my Sony Alpha A.350 DSLR

I caught a few beautiful long-range shots of "Miss Demeanour" as she was lining up for the runway (curving-into-turn-approach)

My Dad has one (of those group of shots as his "screensaver", but, is always "moaning" as he's not into planes, at all !!!!!

Even more bizarre, given he WAS in the RAF during the late 1940's and also early 1950's - (& Yes, he's still amongst us, thankfully)

The one I mentioned (shot/photo'), is over on a USB somewhere, like a trillion/million/gazillion other shots of mine !
.


----------



## Landsurfer (1 May 2022)

I did my basic A Mech A training at RAF Halton on Sea Vixens, (and Whirlwinds, Jet and piston Provost). They had a very similar hydraulic and PFCU system to the in service Nimrod so where used for training in systems and maintenance. After leaving training i was posted to RAF St. Mawgan and very quickly saw the similarities both 2nd line and 1st line.


----------



## Cycleops (1 May 2022)

Always had a soft spot for the Hawker Hunter after having the Dinky one as a child. Anyone else have one? There was a Javelin as well.


----------



## DaveReading (1 May 2022)

Hornchurch said:


> I saw THAT beauty, early in her 'display life' here in England - It was back in summer 2003, Baginton, Coventry.
> 
> Back then all the a-holes were MOANING & whining that it was painted-up in 'Red-Bull' colours.
> 
> ...



Happily, I'm old and ugly enough to remember these guys displaying:


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Always had a soft spot for the Hawker Hunter after having the Dinky one as a child. Anyone else have one? There was a Javelin as well.
> 
> View attachment 642614



I have a Javelin somewhere and a tatty Meteor.


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2022)

Hornchurch said:


> Cheers I'llave,
> 
> I know that (particular plane) & used to see it a lot, before that other 'dick-head', A.Hill (A.hole), crashed the Shoreham Hunter !
> 
> ...



I can remember that they had a mass flypast of Hunters over Kemble Airfield some time ago . I might have it on video somewhere . I think the Hunters formed up over the Bristol Channel before heading for Kemble .


----------



## Oldhippy (3 May 2022)




----------



## Hornchurch (3 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 642920




Hi, O.H

Rather ironic you posted THAT subject matter = Heinkel 111 - (or more likely CASA.111)

I say that, as I posted a video - The "famous" one - from the 1969 film, at the (current) tail-end of my Oystercatcher thread

See below....

Heinkel 111 "Battle of Britain" Film-clip - "Help Yourself Everybody, There's No Fighter-Escort"


I've seen several of the CASA.111's which starred in the (now famous) 1969 film & even had my head inside one.

For a brief while, it was inside the hangar (by the M.11), at "Aces High" hangar, at North Weald.

They had an open-day & the ONLY other plane inside the hangar, was a Grumman F4 Wildcat, the FM2 version (tall-tail)

The "sterbett" gondola-hatch was open (hanging-down), so naturally, being curious, I poked my head in, looking around inside.

Was there for at least 15-17 minutes, before the active crew of an RAF Lockheed Hercules (XV.292) went inside the plane ('111)

I bailed-out after that (metaphorically) & went back outside - But not before noting the C'130's "pretty" female mechanic !


To my great surprise, about 90mins later, she was outside, "fixing" the engine on a B.25 Mitchell that they had there - (at the time)

No, it wasn't "Bedsheet Bomber", the ol' wreck they had from the former Southend Air Musuem - (after it's sad early 1980's closure.

It was instead, "A Flyer" (can't recall it's USA prefix/register)

It was painted-up in an M.T.O scheme (12th A.F), in Olive-Drab (& Grey), with Yellow cowlings AND a "camera ship" nose.

I know for a fact, that this machine DID (def') participate in the 1991 "North Weald Fighter-Meet" airshow.....

We were outside on the Saturday (fine weather), along the B.1393, the road that runs along the South of the main-runway

It was also the final-year of the Avro Shackleton in service, as I'd taken my expensive Mitsubishi VHS camera along, to film them.

Whilst we were waiting for the Shackelton to do it's display, THAT particular B.25 trundled past the southern-boundary.

It was sold back to the USA about 18-months later (sadly), leaving "Ol' Grumpy" as the (then) only UK based airworthy B.25 Mitchell.

So, given that, I'd guess that my "Head inside Heinkel" escapade, would be about 1990 itself - Wish I'd taken a DSLR camera !

The C.130 Hercules that we saw (short-nosed '130, IIRC), was "XV.292" & was open to the general-public.


O.H - Where did ya photograph that CASA 111 incidentally ?

I ask, because there's a museum in Kent, that THOUGHT they were "getting a CASA" - only to find, it's a REAL German Heinkel '111

My memory on it is a bit rusty, but, IIRC, it's the one a Hawkinge, Kent.


Lastly, did ya get my (additional) route suggestions/camping-point, for your projected May/June Swaffham cycling-trip ?

.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 May 2022)

Hornchurch said:


> Hi, O.H
> 
> Rather ironic you posted THAT subject matter = Heinkel 111 - (or more likely CASA.111)
> 
> ...



It is indeed Hawkinge Battle of Britain museum.


----------



## Hornchurch (3 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> It is indeed Hawkinge Battle of Britain museum.





Ahhh, then "that's the one" - It's a REAL Heinkel He.111 and not the early 1950's Spanish CASA version - (as they first thought !)

Absolutely tragic that they can't have (funds), or have it "inside", as being Heinkel//German built, makes it that much rarer.

As ya know, UK weather isn't exactly condusive towards aircraft-preservation - Aren't many German '111's about, either.

O.H - Heinkel's aside, I wanted to ask you about the LARGE handlebars on your bike/cycle - What are they ?

Whilst I have a reasonable knowledge on planes, my knowledge of pushbikes/cycles is pretty-pathetic !

So forgive me for asking, as they appear to be some kind of 'touring' bars, no ?

.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 May 2022)

They look after the aircraft very well, they slowly have a Blenheim in early stages of restoration. My bars are butterfly bars, I have used them for years. Great things.


----------



## CharlesF (3 May 2022)

I have grateful memories of a Hawker Hunter saving our bacon.

Turning to the Blenheim, my uncle worked on the design and development of it, and later the Brabazon.


----------



## DaveReading (3 May 2022)

Hornchurch said:


> Ahhh, then "that's the one" - It's a REAL Heinkel He.111 and not the early 1950's Spanish CASA version - (as they first thought !)


There's a rather confusing article about the aircraft's provenance here: https://www.keymilitary.com/article/casa-built-heinkel-kent-museum.

Other sources suggest it was one of the original Spanish licence-built examples (CASA 2.111A alias Heinkel 111H-16), with Junkers engines, later converted by the Spanish to a Merlin-engined 2.111B.

The article says the plan is to restore it to the original configuration with Jumo engines, but it doesn't look like they've got very far with that, judging by the OP's photo.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 May 2022)

Like most Axis hardware it is incredibly hard to find these days.


----------



## Hornchurch (3 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Like most Axis hardware it is incredibly hard to find these days.




Yeah, some more so than others.

It was during my 2nd or 3rd ever visit to Hendon's RAF Museum....

I was mortified to find the Ju.87-D Stuka AND the Me.410 parked-up OUTSIDE the museum - (where the 'Fibreglass' replicas are, now)

That would be some 40-42 years ago now - Can't ever imagine that happening, today.

I was astounded to find, that in the 1970's - America had a flying Nakajima Ki-84 "Hayate" attending airshows.

One of the Yank lads (on another forum), put out a video of it being flown at the show - Astounding looking back.

IIRC, at the time, it WAS "_the only one in existance_" & got bought (out), by a rich Japanese businessman.

POST EDIT : I typed out the above "off the cuff" (memory alone), before reading this You Tube posting, afterwards....

I've got a few of these - Hasegawa kits, in 1/48th - Have always like the look of the "Hayate", hence the purchases.

BTW ; The sound (audio) is poorly dubbed, but am told, it's the real-deal 'Homare' engine - But grafted onto the video (sounded fake)





There's a fairly rare German Tank that I used to visit, at La Glieze, in Belgium, down near the Luxembourg border

I went there (on a 1,000cc Kawasaki) in May 1993, then again, I took my Son to see it, in July 2003, so basically a full-decade apart.

The elderly lady who ran the museum, bribed the 'scrappers' in the late 1940's (she was young, then), with a bottle of Cognac

Was told that Tamiya (kit corporation), had offered her a million-dollars for it (*King Tiger '213'*) & that she turned them down (!!!!!!!)

Then ya look at Bruce Crompton, who sold a (slightly more common Panther), to Oz (museum), for a cool £14m quid.

The King Tiger at La Glieze (Dollinger's 213), stays ouside in all weathers, but, is obv's a well-known tourist attraction.

We were told (back in 1993, thru a translator), that inevitably, her main "crust" was Americans who'd served in "The Bulge" (& familes)

I've got some pix somewhere, of our May 1993 visit to the German 'SS' Panther at the small village of Grandmenil, another outdoor exhibit.
.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 May 2022)

Battle of Britain memorial.


----------



## Hornchurch (7 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Battle of Britain memorial.
> View attachment 643566




Am VERY impressed with what appears to be a 'life-size' 1:1 rendition of the Ju.87-'B'

Was NOT there when I last visited the place, circa 2001 with the wife & kids - (whilst on holiday at St.Margaret-En-Cliffe)

My first & so-far "only" visit to Capel-Le-Ferne, I still loved it nonetheless - Beautiful name, special place, for sure.

The curator (back then), showed me a SUPERB weather-vane that they'd just had specially made, circa 2000/2001

Again, it featured another Ju.87-'B' out front, being chased & harried/harrassed by both a Hurricane & Spitfire.

They also had a copy of "Duel of Eagles" (Robert Taylor painting, print of), but like so many others, the Galland sig'n had faded.

To say that 'Stuka' in your photo' is "impressive" is an understatement !!!!!

I only wish it wuz there when I attended - Reminds me of those x 4 "Airfix 1/24th Stukas" that I've got put by, for retirement !!!!






I even bought some 'Montex' canopy AND 'unit' masks for 'em - One has the "Scottie Dog" motif, near the cockpit-area (for it)

Makes me wonder (& hope), as to just how durable THAT 'Capel-Le-Ferne' monument is - But looks damn impressive, whatever !


----------



## Oldhippy (7 May 2022)

It is a full size installation made of stainless steel.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 May 2022)




----------



## Cycleops (14 Jun 2022)

How about this for the plane enthusiasts who have everything including deep pockets.
A DC3 wingtip desk.





It's been re skinned and has an electric socket for a lamp.
Auction guide price is £8-10,000

https://silodrome.com/dakota-dc3-wingtip-desk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2022)

Seeing as there doesn't seem to be a RC aircraft thread
I saw this sign today

Straight Lane
Skelbrooke

West of the A1, & to the north-west of Doncaster
(not too far from the Red House junction, with the A638/Wakefield Road)







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1226519
https://www.ma-db.com/airfield/5432-skelbrooke-mfc

http://www.gbrcaa.org/gallery/index.php?/category/6


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Aug 2022)

De Havilland Vampire flew low over Eastnor, Herefordshire on Saturday. Very distinctive engine noise.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Aug 2022)

Here's another classic British jet the Canberra. These are slope gliders at the Lleyn Peninsula in Wales,
designed by an old soaring pal of mine Andy Blackburn who also built a very nice Jet Provost, the one time RAF jet trainer.


----------



## gbb (22 Aug 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Here's another classic British jet the Canberra. These are slope gliders at the Lleyn Peninsula in Wales,
> designed by an old soaring pal of mine Andy Blackburn who also built a very nice Jet Provost, the one time RAF jet trainer.
> 
> View attachment 658398



I used to love to see Canberras. For the life of me I cant remember where...probably RAF Wyton, dad served on quite a few airbases when we were kids so planes were everywhere in our childhood.
Former holder of the world record for alttude attained by an aircraft.


----------



## CharlesF (22 Aug 2022)

Canberras - Rhodesian Airforce. Impressive when used in anger and you’re a Troopie on the ground and near the strike point.

Also Hunters used in the same role, as impressive.


----------



## DCBassman (23 Aug 2022)

Ah, Canberras! Have done a sortie/jolly in the bomb aimer's slot, lots of fun, but they didn't give me any bombs to play with....
7 Sqn, RAF St. Mawgan, late 70s.


----------



## MichaelW2 (23 Aug 2022)

Canbera is 70 years old, and still in service with NASA. Imagine a Sopworth Camel still being used in service in 1986!


----------



## Cycleops (23 Aug 2022)

MichaelW2 said:


> Canbera is 70 years old, and still in service with NASA. Imagine a Sopworth Camel still being used in service in 1986!


The B-52 will be around 100 years old at the end of its service life.


----------



## a.twiddler (23 Aug 2022)

It's quite sobering to think that the Jet Age has lasted far longer than the period between the Wright brothers' first wobbly flight and the first jets in the 1940s. For most people alive today, jet travel is all they've known. Supersonic commercial flights have come and gone with Concorde, and flying at 600 knots for the masses has become a humdrum part of travel.

Back to Canberras. When I was in the RAF in the 70s, Canberras were thought of as quite old even then, many in storage and used for parts for the dwindling number still flying. The U.S. had their own licence built variant, so I suppose the sheer numbers built would make it more likely that there would be some survivors still today. Its distinctive shape makes it instantly recognisable, quite iconic really, particularly the PR9 with its offset cockpit canopy.


----------



## DaveReading (23 Aug 2022)

MichaelW2 said:


> Canbera is 70 years old, and still in service with NASA. Imagine a Sopworth Camel still being used in service in 1986!


The NASA WB-57s are so heavily modified from the original Canberra/B-57 design that they are hardly recognisable.

Veteran USAF aircraft often seen in UK skies include, as well as the above-mentioned B-52s, the KC-135 Stratotanker, some of which date back to FY 1957.


----------



## gbb (23 Aug 2022)

gbb said:


> View attachment 634567
> 
> This afternoon, collegue and myself sat on 2nd floor canteen, windows looking over the old Alconbury airbase, colleague suddenly says...over here he comes.
> Just had time to get my phone out and get one snap as he flew over 100, 200 feet, low and fast....and then gone.
> Airbus M400 I'd imagine.



Almost exactly the same spot today, looked up and saw the same type (maybe the actual same aircraft) , banked over low and fast on the edge of the old airfield.
I suspect its come from Mildenhall direction, headed maybe Oxford way. 
Only a few seconds view of it but low, fast, always impressive. We.must be on the flight paths the military use you see quite a few different planes and helicopters pass over.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Aug 2022)

gbb said:


> Almost exactly the same spot today, looked up and saw the same type (maybe the actual same aircraft) , banked over low and fast on the edge of the old airfield.
> I suspect its come from Mildenhall direction, headed maybe Oxford way.
> Only a few seconds view of it but low, fast, always impressive. We.must be on the flight paths the military use you see quite a few different planes and helicopters pass over.



I used to see loads in the area when I lived in Oxford.


----------



## figbat (23 Aug 2022)

gbb said:


> Almost exactly the same spot today, looked up and saw the same type (maybe the actual same aircraft) , banked over low and fast on the edge of the old airfield.
> I suspect its come from Mildenhall direction, headed maybe Oxford way.
> Only a few seconds view of it but low, fast, always impressive. We.must be on the flight paths the military use you see quite a few different planes and helicopters pass over.



I spotted an A400M on FlightRadar earlier today at Brize Norton, so was clearly up and about.


----------



## midlife (23 Aug 2022)

Every time a 400m crops up all I can imagine is Tom Cruise hanging onto one while it takes off.... His own stunt work I believe


----------



## Yellow Fang (27 Aug 2022)

I bought a magazine on the BAe 146 to read in the pub. When I was an ATC cadet in the 80s there was a lot of excitement about the aircraft, which I did not share as it was a civil aircraft. Now the plane is largely retired. I cannot remember ever seeing one, although I read it was Britain's most successful airliner. It was a bit niche. It had quiet engines and short takeoff ability, but I suppose four engines are less economic than two.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Aug 2022)

Yellow Fang said:


> I bought a magazine on the BAe 146 to read in the pub. When I was an ATC cadet in the 80s there was a lot of excitement about the aircraft, which I did not share as it was a civil aircraft. Now the plane is largely retired. I cannot remember ever seeing one, although I read it was Britain's most successful airliner. It was a bit niche. It had quiet engines and short takeoff ability, but I suppose four engines are less economic than two.


When I was running a Hobby Stores I had a customer who used to fly them. He didn't think much of them and said you had run the engines at full throttle most of the time.
Last time I went through London City there were still quite a few.


----------



## F70100 (27 Aug 2022)

Those 146 engines were originally designed as a helicopter engine and they were somewhat unreliable in the airline I worked for. Unscheduled engine changes at outstations we’re not as rare as they should have been. When the airline took on an extra jet type to “complement” the 146, the engineers from the manufacturer of the new type were asked how long an unscheduled engine change typically took. “Don’t know” they said, “we’ve never done one”!

The 146 also had quite a few flap problems and the crews became more expert than they should have been at doing landing performance calculations for threshold speeds 40kts faster than normal.


----------



## DaveReading (28 Aug 2022)

Yellow Fang said:


> although I read it was Britain's most successful airliner


The Vickers Viscount (turboprop) was Britain's most successful airliner; the BAe 146/RJ was the most successful *jet *airliner.


----------



## Jameshow (28 Aug 2022)

DaveReading said:


> The Vickers Viscount (turboprop) was Britain's most successful airliner; the BAe 146/RJ was the most successful *jet *airliner.



Discounting the airbus A320?!!


----------



## Cycleops (28 Aug 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Discounting the airbus A320?!!


And discounting everything but the wings


----------



## CharlesF (28 Aug 2022)

DaveReading said:


> The Vickers Viscount (turboprop) was Britain's most successful airliner; the BAe 146/RJ was the most successful *jet *airliner.



aka The Vomit Comet, nevertheless I had many amazing flights in those.


----------



## Jameshow (28 Aug 2022)

Cycleops said:


> And discounting everything but the wings



Which was my grandfather's job.... Fitter hs 125 then a320.


----------



## simongt (30 Aug 2022)

Deleted member 23692 said:


> Amy Johnson'


After all she achieved, it's such a shame the way she died. What a waste.


----------



## simongt (30 Aug 2022)

Although not actually an 'aircraft', I've always been impressed how the Bloodhound missile was able to accelerate from zero to Mach 1 in it's own length. Now THAT was quite something, even by today's standards - !


----------



## Cycleops (30 Aug 2022)

simongt said:


> Although not actually an 'aircraft', I've always been impressed how the Bloodhound missile was able to accelerate from zero to Mach 1 in it's own length. Now THAT was quite something, even by today's standards - !


I well remember the Airfix kit. Came with a Land Rover.
Was that the only British made missile?


----------



## midlife (30 Aug 2022)

I made that as a kid . The computer department at Manchester Uni had some Bloodhound computer kit, Ferranti, including some iron core memory thing.


----------



## MichaelW2 (31 Aug 2022)

simongt said:


> Although not actually an 'aircraft', I've always been impressed how the Bloodhound missile was able to accelerate from zero to Mach 1 in it's own length. Now THAT was quite something, even by today's standards - !



Bloodhound accelerated at about 20g and someone ran the numbers. Mach 1 in 293m.

The 1960s US anti ballistic missile interceptor Sprint accelerated at 100 g, reaching a speed of Mach 10 (12,300 km/h; 7,610 mph) in 5 seconds. It was designed to destroy incoming Russian nuclear ICBMs using a small nuclear warhead!


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2022)

Cycleops said:


> I well remember the Airfix kit. Came with a Land Rover.
> Was that the only British made missile?
> 
> 
> View attachment 659384



I there was the Thunderbird . Corgi did both models . I had the Corgi Bloodhound on its rotating base.


----------



## midlife (31 Aug 2022)

MichaelW2 said:


> Bloodhound accelerated at about 20g and someone ran the numbers. Mach 1 in 293m.
> 
> The 1960s US anti ballistic missile interceptor Sprint accelerated at 100 g, reaching a speed of Mach 10 (12,300 km/h; 7,610 mph) in 5 seconds. It was designed to destroy incoming Russian nuclear ICBMs using a small nuclear warhead!



I rechecked and one site reckoned that at 35 feet it was doing 720MPH which is around Mach 1 at seal level. I'll go back and have a look.


----------



## gbb (31 Aug 2022)

simongt said:


> Although not actually an 'aircraft', I've always been impressed how the Bloodhound missile was able to accelerate from zero to Mach 1 in it's own length. Now THAT was quite something, even by today's standards - !



As a kid, i can't remember if it was a base dad was stationed at, or one we happened to be passing, either way i can't remember where, but remember seeing Bloodhounds lined up, maybe 10 of them. Quite impressive as a kid.


----------



## figbat (31 Aug 2022)

midlife said:


> I rechecked and one site reckoned that at 35 feet it was doing 720MPH which is around Mach 1 at seal level. I'll go back and have a look.



That's acceleration at around 490G. Seems high to me.



gbb said:


> As a kid, i can't remember if it was a base dad was stationed at, or one we happened to be passing, either way i can't remember where, but remember seeing Bloodhounds lined up, maybe 10 of them. Quite impressive as a kid.



I lived in RAF Brüggen in the late 70s/early 80s and they were lined up there - used to see them regularly.

Ron Ayers is the aerodynamicist credited with working on the Bloodhound and then later on the Thrust SSC land speed record car. I have briefly met him.


----------



## figbat (31 Aug 2022)

midlife said:


> I rechecked and one site reckoned that at 35 feet it was doing 720MPH which is around Mach 1 at seal level. I'll go back and have a look.



Wikipedia claims (quoting information from a static display model):

_By the time the missile has just cleared the launcher it is doing 400 mph. By the time the missile is 25 feet from the launcher it has reached the speed of sound (around 720 mph). Three seconds after launch, as the four boost rockets fall away, it has reached Mach 2.5 which is roughly 1,800 mph._​
Pretty spritely!


----------



## simongt (2 Sep 2022)

And quoting from 'Cold War, Building for Nuclear Confrontation 1946 - 1989', 'On launch, four Gosling booster rocket motors propelled the missile from 0 - 760mph ( 0 - 1200km/h ) within its own length.'
Imagine putting them on a dragster - !


----------



## gbb (2 Sep 2022)

2x B52s just did a circuit round Peterborough. Looked up to see them banking northwards from the east then disappeared. Couple minutes later, they appeared again from the east, headed south west.

Seemed a slightly odd way to just head east to southwest ( ish) but heyho.

Never saw one in 64 years, seen them now on two occasions in two months.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Sep 2022)

There was a B52 circling around Estonia this morning - and it looked like a tanker heading towards it possibly to top it up

They did this a few months ago for several days running around the Russian Border

I suspect they are making a point


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> There was a B52 circling around Estonia this morning - and it looked like a tanker heading towards it possibly to top it up
> 
> They did this a few months ago for several days running around the Russian Border
> 
> I suspect they are making a point


There's at least one one tanker close to the Ukrainian border at any hour of the day. Usually from the south of England.


----------



## Yellow Fang (3 Sep 2022)

Finished a book called The Horsepower Race about WW2 fighter engines. Jolly interesting. From this I learnt that the British should:
* Have developed fuel injection 
* Not have gone down the sleeve valve cul-de-sac, but stuck with poppet valves (whatever they are)
* Developed jet engines earlier

Seems the Spitfire was actually obsolete after about 1941, but had to soldier on, since the replacements were not ready.

It was interesting reading about the Germans' problems. They did not have access to the high octane fuels the allies had. They also did not have access to nickel, so they had difficulty making heat resistant steel alloys for valves and exhausts. They did not have quality rubber for seals. They could not make as high quality spark plugs as the allies because of rare metal shortages.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2022)

Afternoon .
I am back !
We have had a few good but tiring days in Bournemouth watching the air displays . I need to down load my pictures to see what they are like .
The B52 did a slow fly past of the beach and then flew back to Brize Norton yesterday afternoon .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2022)

You know that Mars Bars have shrunk over the years !
So have the Red Arrows !
They now only have 7 planes in their display !


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's at least one one tanker close to the Ukrainian border at any hour of the day. Usually from the south of England.



Initially there were often 3 or 4

Today I have checked several times around the normal Black sea coastal area and ther ehave been none

The Global Hawks have not been as frequent recently either - on their normal loop around the centre of the Black sea - although I have seen a couple of them, and Rivet Joints, go much further East on a couple of days


----------



## figbat (4 Sep 2022)

I saw a B52 last weekend overflying The Cirencester area - I’d not seen one for years before that.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2022)

Here are some pictures from Bournemouth.


----------



## Jameshow (4 Sep 2022)

Yellow Fang said:


> Finished a book called The Horsepower Race about WW2 fighter engines. Jolly interesting. From this I learnt that the British should:
> * Have developed fuel injection
> * Not have gone down the sleeve valve cul-de-sac, but stuck with poppet valves (whatever they are)
> * Developed jet engines earlier
> ...



You sure about the spitfire as it was developed right through to the later mks and only made obsolete by the post war jets


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2022)

Yellow Fang said:


> Finished a book called The Horsepower Race about WW2 fighter engines. Jolly interesting. From this I learnt that the British should:
> * Have developed fuel injection
> * Not have gone down the sleeve valve cul-de-sac, but stuck with poppet valves (whatever they are)
> * Developed jet engines earlier
> ...



Poppet valves are used in most four stroke internal combustion engines . They are the type found in your car or motorcycle engine .


----------



## Yellow Fang (4 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> You sure about the spitfire as it was developed right through to the later mks and only made obsolete by the post war jets



Not completely obsolete. However the P51 Mustang with the same engine could walk away from it. The Mustang made better use of the Meredith Effect, which if I understand correctly, turned the radiator outlet into a sort of jet. The Mustang had laminar wings. The spitfire didn't. I do not understand the physics, but something to do with the aerodynamic centre of the Spitfire being too close to its centre of gravity meant that the Spitfire could not carry much in the way of underwing fuel tanks or bombs, so it was stuck as a short range fighter. The Spitfire V was completely outclassed by the Fw190. The Spitfire VIII addressed some of the airframe's shortcomings, but the RAF needed something right now, so they put a Merlin 61 with a dual intercooled supercharger in a Spitfire V airframe and called it a Spitfire IX. That could hold its own.

The Tornado/Typhoon was supposed to be the replacement fighter. It was built around a much bigger engine, but sadly the Rolls Royce Vulture failed and with it the Tornado. The Napier Sabre engine had a lot of teething problems with its sleeve valves. With all the effort it took to get it working reliably, they had no resource left to develop a supercharger for it, so it was only good at low altitude.


----------



## simongt (7 Sep 2022)

Yellow Fang said:


> The Napier Sabre engine had a lot of teething problems


Including apparently, carbon monoxide leaks into the cabin. At least it developed by default into a cracking good ground attack number.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2022)

simongt said:


> Including apparently, carbon monoxide leaks into the cabin. At least it developed by default into a cracking good ground attack number.



WW 2 fighter and test pilot Johnny Kent described how he luckily escaped death when another pilot took up a Typhoon instead of him . It was last seen plunging vertically into the ground . They thought that the pilot had succumbed to exhaust fumes .


----------



## Yellow Fang (10 Sep 2022)

Almost got to the end of my BAe 146 magazine. It is more like a book in magazine form. It had quite a career in its BAe 146 and Avro RJ forms. I read it is in use as a fire fighter in America and Canada.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2022)

Yellow Fang said:


> Almost got to the end of my BAe 146 magazine. It is more like a book in magazine form. It had quite a career in its BAe 146 and Avro RJ forms. I read it is in use as a fire fighter in America and Canada.



I think sales were slow to begin with but they seem to have picked up later . I can remember seeing a few parked at Kemble airfield .


----------



## gbb (13 Sep 2022)

Yellow Fang said:


> Not completely obsolete. However the P51 Mustang with the same engine could walk away from it. The Mustang made better use of the Meredith Effect, which if I understand correctly, turned the radiator outlet into a sort of jet. The Mustang had laminar wings. The spitfire didn't. I do not understand the physics, but something to do with the aerodynamic centre of the Spitfire being too close to its centre of gravity meant that the Spitfire could not carry much in the way of underwing fuel tanks or bombs, so it was stuck as a short range fighter. The Spitfire V was completely outclassed by the Fw190. The Spitfire VIII addressed some of the airframe's shortcomings, but the RAF needed something right now, so they put a Merlin 61 with a dual intercooled supercharger in a Spitfire V airframe and called it a Spitfire IX. That could hold its own.
> 
> The Tornado/Typhoon was supposed to be the replacement fighter. It was built around a much bigger engine, but sadly the Rolls Royce Vulture failed and with it the Tornado. The Napier Sabre engine had a lot of teething problems with its sleeve valves. With all the effort it took to get it working reliably, they had no resource left to develop a supercharger for it, so it was only good at low altitude.



Depends on who you read, what you're comparing tbf

Spitfire, like all wartime aircraft was under continual improvement and development throughout the war...much by neccessity as new technology was developed and in response to 'enemy' improvements.
Article below states the Spitfire was faster, had a better climb rate than the Mustang, however, the mustang did absorb punishment better and was better suited to long range escort. Later Spits did carry more underwing armament than the Mustangs
Horses for courses..of course. Lots of pro's and con's with both

https://www.flitetest.com/articles/mustang-vs-spitfire-which-is-best

As an aside, my father was a prolific and successful aviation artist and had acres of books for reference. One was Spitfire based and a part of that book chronicled the history of some individual aircraft, squadrons, introduction date etc etc etc. It was stark how many never actually made it to combat, lost to weather, training mishaps, crashes etc etc. I might look tonight, if i still have it, i know where it'll be.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Sep 2022)

I've been following the flights of the various royals as they attend different events around the country after the death of Her Majesty

This afternoon FlightRadar24 has crashed and had to introduce a queuing system deu to the numbers following the aircraft carrying her as she left Scotland for the last time

Never seen that before - I've seen a lot of people following B52s wandering up and down the Polish side of the Russian border but never something like this


----------



## Donger (13 Sep 2022)

I've been following the progress of a broken B52 bomber that has been passing directly overhead as it circles repeatedly around Gloucestershire for hours using up fuel before doing an emergency landing at Fairford.


----------



## Yellow Fang (13 Sep 2022)

gbb said:


> Depends on who you read, what you're comparing tbf
> 
> Spitfire, like all wartime aircraft was under continual improvement and development throughout the war...much by neccessity as new technology was developed and in response to 'enemy' improvements.
> Article below states the Spitfire was faster, had a better climb rate than the Mustang, however, the mustang did absorb punishment better and was better suited to long range escort. Later Spits did carry more underwing armament than the Mustangs
> ...



Yes, but the Spitfire XIV really came into the war too late to make much difference. The Griffon engine was a much bigger than the Packard Merlin but the Spitfire XIV was only about 10 mph faster than the P51D. I suppose the Spitfire XIV was useful at shooting down V1s. What was the range of the Spitfire XIV? Mustangs could provide cover for American heavy bombers all the way to Berlin and back. They ground down the Luftwaffe. On the way back they would shoot up targets of opportunity on the ground, so the Spitfire XIV was not really more versatile.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I've been following the flights of the various royals as they attend different events around the country after the death of Her Majesty
> 
> This afternoon FlightRadar24 has crashed and had to introduce a queuing system deu to the numbers following the aircraft carrying her as she left Scotland for the last time
> 
> Never seen that before - I've seen a lot of people following B52s wandering up and down the Polish side of the Russian border but never something like this


At one point they had over 230,000 people tracking the flight carrying HM and a further 21,000 on youtube watching a live feed of the flight's track on a computer screen.


----------



## tribanjules (13 Sep 2022)

Donger said:


> I've been following the progress of a broken B52 bomber that has been passing directly overhead as it circles repeatedly around Gloucestershire for hours using up fuel before doing an emergency landing at Fairford.



Thinks it’s down now as not on the map but ranker still circling


----------



## DaveReading (13 Sep 2022)

Donger said:


> I've been following the progress of a broken B52 bomber that has been passing directly overhead as it circles repeatedly around Gloucestershire for hours using up fuel before doing an emergency landing at Fairford.


The dreaded 7-engined landing ...


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2022)

Donger said:


> I've been following the progress of a broken B52 bomber that has been passing directly overhead as it circles repeatedly around Gloucestershire for hours using up fuel before doing an emergency landing at Fairford.



I was wondering what it's turning circle was as when I saw it at Bournemouth it was huge . Bournemouth , Weymouth ,The Needles,Christ Church/ Highcliff?


----------



## midlife (14 Sep 2022)

Could out turn an F100, 

https://theaviationgeekclub.com/b-5...-of-an-unusual-bomber-v-fighter-dogfight/amp/

I guess you have seen the clip if the B52 at a near vertical bank... Just before it crashed


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2022)

midlife said:


> Could out turn an F100,
> 
> https://theaviationgeekclub.com/b-5...-of-an-unusual-bomber-v-fighter-dogfight/amp/
> 
> I guess you have seen the clip if the B52 at a near vertical bank... Just before it crashed



I wish I could find the book or magazine I found the information in . The subject was about the turning radius of planes travelling at different speeds . I can't remember correctly but the turning radius of a fighter jet at over Mach 1 was incredibly large .


----------



## gbb (14 Sep 2022)

Yellow Fang said:


> Yes, but the Spitfire XIV really came into the war too late to make much difference. The Griffon engine was a much bigger than the Packard Merlin but the Spitfire XIV was only about 10 mph faster than the P51D. I suppose the Spitfire XIV was useful at shooting down V1s. What was the range of the Spitfire XIV? Mustangs could provide cover for American heavy bombers all the way to Berlin and back. They ground down the Luftwaffe. On the way back they would shoot up targets of opportunity on the ground, so the Spitfire XIV was not really more versatile.



Spitfire more versatile, no, quite right, simply horses for courses. 
Bear in mind, development of the Spit began in 1936 where biplanes still ruled the air, the Spitfire itself a huge leap in design. The Mustang started development something like 4 years later, that's eons in technological terms.
As an example of that, the Mustang was scarcely on the drawing board when the Spitfires were engaging the Luftwaffe in the Battle of Britain.
Another example of technological advances vs time, my dad, airframe fitter from about 1949 said to me one day (talking about his time with aircraft) , advances come along so fast, it was bewildering, you were constantly challenged by new aircraft, technology etc etc.

Each with its virtues and vices.


----------



## midlife (14 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I wish I could find the book or magazine I found the information in . The subject was about the turning radius of planes travelling at different speeds . I can't remember correctly but the turning radius of a fighter jet at over Mach 1 was incredibly large .



I've got a book that's all about the F4 Phantom. There's a picture of a Phantom turning whilst supersonic and turning inside it at subsonic speed either an A4 or a T38 Talon (can't remember)

The phantom is going in almost a straight line


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2022)

The mk 1 Mustang looked quite a bit different from the later mk 2 when it first arrived here . It's performance at higher altitudes meant that it was restricted to lower levels and used to replace Lysanders and Tomahawks in the Army Cooperation role .
I am reading a book by Wing Commander H. R. Allen. DFC. In which he states that he took 3 early versions of the Mustang for test flights and had to glide back due to engine failure . He also said that he asked if the Merlin engine could be tried in one .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2022)

midlife said:


> I've got a book that's all about the F4 Phantom. There's a picture of a Phantom turning whilst supersonic and turning inside it at subsonic speed either an A4 or a T38 Talon (can't remember)
> 
> The phantom is going in almost a straight line



Yes the distance mentioned in what I read was measured in miles .


----------



## figbat (14 Sep 2022)

Well to be fair, agility and high speed are divergent requirements - the sort of plane that can achieve supersonic speed has an airframe designed in a way that generally precludes low speed manoeuvrability. The variable-geometry wing types overcame this to some extent, as do more recent vectored-thrust examples.


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Sep 2022)

Globemaster C17. How slippery is that rear ramp in the rain ?


----------



## Jameshow (14 Sep 2022)

MichaelW2 said:


> Globemaster C17. How slippery is that rear ramp in the rain ?



Why the c17 rather than the A400m? 

Smoother ride?? 

Why use a heavyweight yank tank rather than European midweight transporter??? 

Could have given it a fighter escort too? 

That would get the republicans shouting!!


----------



## DaveReading (14 Sep 2022)

midlife said:


> I've got a book that's all about the F4 Phantom. There's a picture of a Phantom turning whilst supersonic and turning inside it at subsonic speed either an A4 or a T38 Talon (can't remember)
> 
> The phantom is going in almost a straight line


G-force in a turn is a function of speed, so a supersonic F-4 would have to pull a lot more g to match the turn rate of the subsonic aircraft.


Jameshow said:


> Why the c17 rather than the A400m?
> 
> Smoother ride??
> 
> ...


Most likely a combination of ground noise, speed and comfort.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2022)

Whoops!!!!
Did they let Guy Martin have another go?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-coventry-warwickshire-62930756


----------



## MichaelW2 (23 Sep 2022)

Stuck in a traffic jam north of Mildenhall, I got buzzed by a low flying Osprey tilt-rotor doing low level circuits in helo mode. Never seen one before.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2022)

MichaelW2 said:


> Stuck in a traffic jam north of Mildenhall, I got buzzed by a low flying Osprey tilt-rotor doing low level circuits in helo mode. Never seen one before.


Watching one that had to go around to allow a B-52 to land at Mildenhall.


----------



## DaveReading (23 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Watching one that had to go around to allow a B-52 to land at Mildenhall.


Presumably an emergency - I can't think of any other reason a B-52 would land there.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2022)

DaveReading said:


> Presumably an emergency - I can't think of any other reason a B-52 would land there.


Quite possible, they don't do "go a rounds" for no reason.


----------



## Jameshow (23 Sep 2022)

DaveReading said:


> Presumably an emergency - I can't think of any other reason a B-52 would land there.



Why not runway too short or not stationed there?


----------



## DaveReading (23 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Quite possible, they don't do "go a rounds" for no reason.


I'm confused now - did it land, or did it go around?


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2022)

DaveReading said:


> I'm confused now - did it land, or did it go around?


The V-22 did the "go around" which allowed the B-52 to land.


----------



## DaveReading (23 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Why not runway too short or not stationed there?


The Mildenhall runway is fine for a B-52, but they are typically only seen there in May for the Air Fete.

Otherwise you need to go to Fairford to see one on the ground, on their increasingly frequent deployments there. So likely an unscheduled visit.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2022)

DaveReading said:


> The Mildenhall runway is fine for a B-52, but they are typically only seen there in May for the Air Fete.
> 
> Otherwise you need to go to Fairford to see one on the ground, on their increasingly frequent deployments there. So likely an unscheduled visit.



Or lost !


----------



## simongt (29 Sep 2022)

DaveReading said:


> but they are typically only seen there in May for the Air Fete.


Hadn't realised that Mildenhall are doing fetes again. Used to go there religiously every year back in the late seventies.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st

Keyrings!!
J Birkitt
Steep Hill
Lincoln
Lincolnshire

The shop window was full of various gauges from a variety of aircraft!
Sadly, nothing from an AV Roe Vulcan

Seen whilst there, on a circuitous route home from Newark-on-Trent, & Truckfest


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st

Newark Air Museum
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire

_XM594_ is 'scaffolded up' (repainting the wings, apparantly!)


We were down there for Truckfest, which is held on the Showground 'next door' with parking on the old runway

https://www.thunder-and-lightnings.co.uk/vulcan/survivor.php?id=49
http://www.newarkairmuseum.org/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1426302


----------



## Badger_Boom (2 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> WW 2 fighter and test pilot Johnny Kent described how he luckily escaped death when another pilot took up a Typhoon instead of him . It was last seen plunging vertically into the ground . They thought that the pilot had succumbed to exhaust fumes .



A similar incident is described by Robert Stanford-Tuck. He claimed that the culprit was some equipment that had been fitted to monitor the level of noxious gases getting into the cockpit - it somehow sucked even more in than normal.


----------



## gbb (13 Oct 2022)

View: https://youtu.be/_m6SEKNgxno


Rather enlightening. It makes you realise not much, if anything of an aircrafts design or its outcomes are chance.
Designed to gain altitude fast, a basic interceptor requirement, wing design, its need to encompass armaments, structural and handling requirements etc etc etc. You can imagine when a plane fails to meet up to design and expectation, its because an element was overlooked, sometimes not even foreseen and that can forever limit its future development.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Oct 2022)

Here's a teaser for you.This rather lovely model came up on my PSS Slope soaring page on Facebook. Anyone have any idea what it's a model of?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Oct 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Here's a teaser for you.This rather lovely model came up on my PSS Slope soaring page on Facebook. Anyone have any idea what it's a model of?



That's a Saunders Roe SR.A/1:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saunders-Roe_SR.A/1


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Oct 2022)

Provost?


----------



## a.twiddler (25 Oct 2022)

It looks like a Saunders Roe SRA/1, a prototype flying boat jet fighter from the post war era. It never went into production, though several prototypes were built. 

It sounds like a fantasy now, but before Japan entered WWII they had several successful conversions of piston engined fighters to seaplanes designed to operate from creeks and inlets in the event that they were unable to capture airfields as they advanced. As it happened the Japanese didn't develop their designs any further as they overran airfields in their unexpectedly swift advance in such places as Malaya.

Perhaps the thinking behind the SRA/1 was similar, for operation in undeveloped countries with airfields unsuitable for jet fighters of the day.

Is this a flying model? Whoever built it would have had to overcome a few difficulties to make it able to operate from water.


----------



## midlife (25 Oct 2022)

I guess it's a slope soaring model so dry land only 

Scale slope soaring models came after my time but they look like fun


----------



## a.twiddler (25 Oct 2022)

Probably the underside being speedboat hull shaped would be a good bet for landing on grass.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Provost?


Nice guess. This is a Jet Provost. My old mate Andy Blackburn make a very nice slope model, I think plans are still available.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Oct 2022)

a.twiddler said:


> Is this a flying model? Whoever built it would have had to overcome a few difficulties to make it able to operate from water.


It's just a glider, flying off the lift generated by the wind onto the face of a slope. The shoulder wing configuration would make very stable in flight and easy to fly.


----------



## Jameshow (25 Oct 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Nice guess. This is a Jet Provost. My old mate Andy Blackburn make a very nice slope model, I think plans are still available.



I really ought to build a slope soarer as I live on the back of a decent hill!


----------



## Cycleops (25 Oct 2022)

Yes, give it a go @Jameshow you'll really enjoy it. I find it very relaxing. No motor no smelly fuel. You can either build from a plan or a kit.
If you haven't flown before this is a good starter, Middle Phase by Chris Foss.

http://chrisfoss.co.uk/middle-phase/4538950469/

The great thing about it's it's a rudder/elevator but as you progress you can buy an aileron wing for it.

Remember the wind needs to blown directly onto the face of the slope.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Oct 2022)

Here are some photos of the actual Saunders Roe SR.A/1:


----------



## DaveReading (25 Oct 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Here are some photos of the actual Saunders Roe SR.A/1:


One of the engines from the scrapped SR-A/1 aircraft was later used by Donald Campbell in his Bluebird.


----------



## Jameshow (25 Oct 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Yes, give it a go @Jameshow you'll really enjoy it. I find it very relaxing. No motor no smelly fuel. You can either build from a plan or a kit.
> If you haven't flown before this is a good starter, Middle Phase by Chris Foss.
> 
> http://chrisfoss.co.uk/middle-phase/4538950469/
> ...



That's been around for years! 

Yes it's a westerly facing slope so good more often than not! 

Along with the powered trainer wotsit? Was it called?!


----------



## Cycleops (25 Oct 2022)

Wot 4. Ripmax produced a RTF version.

Yes the Middle Phase has been around for years. It's a great simple design.


----------



## Jameshow (25 Oct 2022)

That's the one!


----------



## Jameshow (25 Oct 2022)

How about this old girl! 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/29513798...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## a.twiddler (25 Oct 2022)

From an environmental point of view, a slope soaring glider with radio control must give the operator the same virtuous feeling as radio control model yachting. No fuel burnt, long lasting batteries, silent operation.

I don't know what name Saunders Roe were planning to give the S.R.A/1 if it went into production but I believe it was known colloquially as the "Sea squirt". It's certainly a lugubrious looking thing from the front, would make an interesting display model.

That Buccaneer must need a good headwind to get airborne with those stubby wings. An awful lot of years ago in my RAF days when I worked on them I thought they wouldn't glide far in the event of engine failure. ("What's a Buccaneer?" "It's the thing at the side of yer buccan 'ead, mate").


----------



## midlife (25 Oct 2022)

My uncle made buccaneers in Brough, wings were for fast low level flight, had to have air from the engine blown over them to get enough lift to land on carriers.

I got to hear a lot about them, was only about 12 I think so memory a bit hazy lol.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> How about this old girl!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/29513798...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


Good for a starter. All built up. Easy build. Very light and a 'floater' so not for strong winds. Rudder/elevator. Could be flown with a basic two channel radio and two servos. Cove with Solarfilm.

I see one was built by Martin Biggs, can't be the same as our @biggs682 ?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Oct 2022)

gbb said:


> Bear in mind, development of the Spit began in 1936 where biplanes still ruled the air, the Spitfire itself a huge leap in design. The Mustang started development something like 4 years later, that's eons in technological terms.
> As an example of that, the Mustang was scarcely on the drawing board when the Spitfires were engaging the Luftwaffe in the Battle of Britain.
> Another example of technological advances vs time, my dad, airframe fitter from about 1949 said to me one day (talking about his time with aircraft) , advances come along so fast, it was bewildering, you were constantly challenged by new aircraft, technology etc etc.









Lancaster first flight 1941
Vulcan first flight 1952


11 years difference!


----------



## gbb (30 Oct 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View attachment 666283
> 
> 
> Lancaster first flight 1941
> ...



Perfect example of how quickly technology evolves.


----------



## Cycleops (30 Oct 2022)

...and how long it can extend into the future. So can also hit a ceiling. The first B52 flight was also in 1952 but with a re engine program starting now the expected service life will approach 100 years.


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Oct 2022)

MichaelW2 said:


> Stuck in a traffic jam north of Mildenhall, I got buzzed by a low flying Osprey tilt-rotor doing low level circuits in helo mode. Never seen one before



See them all the time but I do live under main flight path in to Mildenhall;get them, tankers,Galaxies,Globemasters and other odd visitors like Navy Hornets flying over.

Also get F-15's and F-35's from Lakenheath.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2022)

a.twiddler said:


> From an environmental point of view, a slope soaring glider with radio control must give the operator the same virtuous feeling as radio control model yachting. No fuel burnt, long lasting batteries, silent operation.
> 
> I don't know what name Saunders Roe were planning to give the S.R.A/1 if it went into production but I believe it was known colloquially as the "Sea squirt". It's certainly a lugubrious looking thing from the front, would make an interesting display model.
> 
> That Buccaneer must need a good headwind to get airborne with those stubby wings. An awful lot of years ago in my RAF days when I worked on them I thought they wouldn't glide far in the event of engine failure. ("What's a Buccaneer?" "It's the thing at the side of yer buccan 'ead, mate").



I think they had blown flaps . The flying surfaces were too small for the plane . I think the Lockheed Starfighter also used it .


----------



## DaveReading (30 Oct 2022)

Cycleops said:


> The first B52 flight was also in 1952 but with a re engine program starting now the expected service life will approach 100 years.


And with German engines, too.


----------



## Cycleops (30 Oct 2022)

DaveReading said:


> And with German engines, too.


I thought the Rolls Royce F-130 was the designated replacement.


----------



## DRM (30 Oct 2022)

MichaelW2 said:


> Stuck in a traffic jam north of Mildenhall, I got buzzed by a low flying Osprey tilt-rotor doing low level circuits in helo mode. Never seen one before.



A1(M) last Monday near Catterick, 2x Lynx and a Chinook in formation low flying in a South Easterly direction, just as Fortunate Son by Creedance Clearwater Revival came on the radio, was like being in a war film complete with soundtrack!


----------



## Jameshow (30 Oct 2022)

Cycleops said:


> I thought the Rolls Royce F-130 was the designated replacement.



Possibly a little confusion. 

The civvie f130 is built in Germany. 

However the military f130 is to be built in Indiana, USA.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (31 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Possibly a little confusion.
> 
> The civvie f130 is built in Germany.
> 
> However the military f130 is to be built in Indiana, USA.



My company has those engines on its Boeing 717 fleet, they're always referred to as BMW F130s internally, which I suppose they sort of were when they were designed! I didn't know RR had fully bought out BMW aero until right now.


----------



## gbb (31 Oct 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Yes, give it a go @Jameshow you'll really enjoy it. I find it very relaxing. No motor no smelly fuel. You can either build from a plan or a kit.
> If you haven't flown before this is a good starter, Middle Phase by Chris Foss.
> 
> http://chrisfoss.co.uk/middle-phase/4538950469/
> ...



Or as we used to do as kids, no hills / slopes, tow them up.
Circa 10lb fishing line iirc, reel out maybe 10 metres, one holding to glider with the line taught, then run as fast as you can into the wind, play out the line as it got lift, but always keeping tension.
I guess (it was a long time ago) as it reached the appropriate height (maybe 50 to 70ft) the glider would just loose itself as you stopped running.
A little preset angle on the rudder would keep it circling however high it went (and on old RAF airfields, there were lots of warm air uplifts) and if you really were serious, a mechanical timer operating the elevator, would flip it up, inducing a gentle stall back to earth.

I clearly remember the pull as you towed them up, really quite strong if you got a good thermal.

Lost one freshly made glider as a kid, spent two weeks making it, first flight, forgot to preset the rudder, up it went.....and flew straight as a die into the distance  never to be seen again


----------



## Cycleops (10 Nov 2022)

The Ukrainians are planning to rebuild the Antonov which got destroyed in the early days of the war.
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/amp/antonov-an225-mriya-rebuild-2022/index.html
Hope the Ruskies are paying.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Nov 2022)

_XH558_ is having a last engine test, next Sunday (20th)
I was thinking about going, but you'll not get near the perimeter
https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/her...before-she-leaves-doncaster-sheffield-airport

I've had problems before, during one of the last flights (taken 29th June 2015)


----------



## Jameshow (10 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _XH558_ is having a last engine test, next Sunday (20th)
> I was thinking about going, but you'll not get near the perimeter
> https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/her...before-she-leaves-doncaster-sheffield-airport
> 
> ...



Are they going to fly her out! 

I personally think they should compulsory purchase the airfield!


----------



## DRM (10 Nov 2022)

Shame it can’t go out in a blaze of glory & leave the Russian army a nice present from 5 miles up like the Argentines got!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Are they going to fly her out!
> 
> I personally think they should compulsory purchase the airfield!


No, sadly not
This is a 'static engine test', then careful/considered dismantling will commence
I understand there's suggestions.plans that she may go to RAF Scampton, although Conningsby, to accompany the _'BBMF_' would be a fitting sire!!


----------



## Jameshow (10 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> No, sadly not
> This is a 'static engine test', then careful/considered dismantling will commence
> I understand there's suggestions.plans that she may go to RAF Scampton, although Conningsby, to accompany the _'BBMF_' would be a fitting sire!!



Too heavy sans engines for a chinnok?


----------



## wiggydiggy (10 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _XH558_ is having a last engine test, next Sunday (20th)
> I was thinking about going, but you'll not get near the perimeter
> https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/her...before-she-leaves-doncaster-sheffield-airport
> 
> ...



That link has broke already, did it say what time the engine test is?


----------



## Jameshow (10 Nov 2022)

Watching "Mosquito the plane that saved Britain" on more4 well worth watching amazing plane. Period footage, Great interviews, and a genuine guy presenting it!

Light bomber, fighter and finally u boat destroyer with a 57mm cannon!!


----------



## DaveReading (10 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Too heavy sans engines for a chinnok?


The Vulcan is going to leave DSA in pieces. The only question not yet resolved in how small the pieces are going to be, but my money would be on them never to be reassembled into anything approaching an aeroplane.


----------



## Jameshow (10 Nov 2022)

DaveReading said:


> The Vulcan is going to leave DSA in pieces. The only question not yet resolved in how small the pieces are going to be, but my money would be on them never to be reassembled into anything approaching an aeroplane.



So sad! 

Bolt it to the top of a 747 like the shuttle and fly it out!!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> So sad!
> 
> Bolt it to the top of a 747 like the shuttle and fly it out!!



Or strap a 747 under it and let's hear that howl one more time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Too heavy sans engines for a chinnok?


Circa 90 tons, fuelled, ready to fly
Another idea location would be with the Panton brothers museum
You can ride in a Lancaster, as it's taxying there, imagine doing the same in a Vulcan


You can get very close to their Lancaster, as it's started up, you feel 4 Merlins, as much as you hear them


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Nov 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> That link has broke already, did it say what time the engine test is?


I think early afternoon was stated


----------



## gbb (11 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Circa 90 tons, fuelled, ready to fly
> Another idea location would be with the Panton brothers museum
> You can ride in a Lancaster, as it's taxying there, imagine doing the same in a Vulcan
> 
> ...



Dad once related his experience early in his RAF career, sitting in a Mosquito doing an engine run up. Bloody scary for the uninitiated, propellers howling a few feet away from you and all the noise and vibrations from the engines . 
He was actually quite squeamish, didn't like danger, hated flying with vengeance ( perhaps because he worked on recovery crews in the 50s in Germany, the sight of 10 ot 20 men , still strapped in their seats, crushed all together as the seats sheared off in a crash....probably makes an impression on you...and not a good one )


----------



## Jameshow (11 Nov 2022)

35t 

Minus the engine 20t?? 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avro_Vulcan


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> 35t
> 
> Minus the engine 20t??
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avro_Vulcan


Having perused that, I was thinking of the fully-fuelled, & armed, weight
Sorry


----------



## figbat (11 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> 35t
> 
> Minus the engine 20t??
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avro_Vulcan



1.6T per engine apparently, so around 6.5T total.


----------



## wiggydiggy (11 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I think early afternoon was stated



I might have a trip over, I saw it flying last flight maybe) a few years back. Would be good to hear it at least again.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Nov 2022)

Tragic crash at an air show in the States In Dallas. A B17 and Bell Kingcobra collided in midair. The Kingcobra had the B17 on its blindside when turning and all aircraft and crew were lost:

https://theaviationist.com/2022/11/13/b-17-and-p-63-kingcobra-collision/


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Tragic crash at an air show in the States In Dallas. A B17 and Bell Kingcobra collided in midair. The Kingcobra had the B17 on its blindside when turning and all aircraft and crew were lost:
> 
> https://theaviationist.com/2022/11/13/b-17-and-p-63-kingcobra-collision/



Saw that earlier. 
Sad !


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Saw that earlier.
> Sad !



Juts seen the video before I came on here

Very sad

The article was saying they were not sure if anyone had got out - but I can't see it from the height without ejector seats

I saw something similar at Fairford many years ago - 2 Migs collided
but both had ejector seats and got out
but the crowd, at least were we were, couldn't see any parachutes - never seen such total silence from such a large crown every before


----------



## Cycleops (16 Nov 2022)

Don't know if you've seen about the guys in Scotland who have been making a Sopwith Strutter replica for the last twenty years. We'll, it's nearing completion now, story here:

https://www.edinburghnews.scotsman....king-replica-of-first-world-war-plane-3780022


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2022)

Friday 18th

_Pontefract Airfield Memorial_
Pontefract Park/Racecourse

Adjacent to jct32/M62
The 'wedge' in the background is _'Xscape_'

















https://www.abct.org.uk/airfields/airfield-finder/pontefract/

If you look at the map, below the photograph, there's a (dotted lines) track running into the centre of the racecourse, the memorial is approximately there; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5259651


----------



## FishFright (18 Nov 2022)

DRM said:


> Shame it can’t go out in a blaze of glory & leave the Russian army a nice present from 5 miles up like the Argentines got!



Imagine how great it would be to go to war with Russia just so we could show of some obsolete tech? No ? Me neither.


----------



## wiggydiggy (18 Nov 2022)

The Vulcan will be running it's engines this Sunday between 1000 and 1400, I can't make it myself sadly.

https://theaviationgeekclub.com/tim...nov-20-before-being-put-to-sleep-forever/amp/


----------



## DRM (18 Nov 2022)

FishFright said:


> Imagine how great it would be to go to war with Russia just so we could show of some obsolete tech? No ? Me neither.



Might be obsolete but it’s probably far superior to anything Putins got, any was tongue in cheek, but I guess that flew over your head as well!


----------



## FishFright (18 Nov 2022)

DRM said:


> Might be obsolete but it’s probably far superior to anything Putins got, any was tongue in cheek, but I guess that flew over your head as well!



Don't be daft.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2022)

FishFright said:


> Imagine how great it would be to go to war with Russia just so we could show of some obsolete tech? No ? Me neither.


There's the Tupolev Tu-95(Bear), over 60 years before it saw combat service. And it's still flying.


----------



## DRM (18 Nov 2022)

FishFright said:


> Don't be daft.



Ok T60 & T72 tanks for starters, in the mid to late eighties they were only fit to palm off on the East Germans, now they’ve got them back for the Ukrainian Armed Forces to scrap once and for all on Putins behalf


----------



## FishFright (18 Nov 2022)

DRM said:


> Ok T60 & T72 tanks for starters, in the mid to late eighties they were only fit to palm off on the East Germans, now they’ve got them back for the Ukrainian Armed Forces to scrap once and for all on Putins behalf



What next ? The Russians don't like it up em and would run away when faced with a chap driving a Land Rover ?


----------



## gbb (18 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's the Tupolev Tu-95(Bear), over 60 years before it saw combat service. And it's still flying.



Not sure if the Tu95 is still the currently active bomber In Russia but, In a similar way to the B52, they might be venerable, long living, still active and effective aircraft , but if the doodoo really did hit the fan and an all out conventional war started between the two how long would either of these aircraft stay in the air before they were obliberated . Not long i suspect , once seen by an interceptor, they've had it surely ?
Bombing Afghanistan or similar is one thing, coming into contact with modern sophisticated fighters...game over pdq ?


----------



## DRM (19 Nov 2022)

FishFright said:


> What next ? The Russians don't like it up em and would run away when faced with a chap driving a Land Rover ?



I think they would, you’ve only got to look at how pathetic a performance they’re putting in right now, we (NATO) haven’t given Ukraine the best gear and the Russian Army is proving itself to be a joke, if Britain on it’s own joined in it would be a decisive rout of a bunch of conscripts who have no fight and don’t want to be there against an experienced well equipped modern army, with battle experience, but again you seem hell bent on getting this thread locked, I’m out


----------



## DRM (19 Nov 2022)

gbb said:


> Not sure if the Tu95 is still the currently active bomber In Russia but, In a similar way to the B52, they might be venerable, long living, still active and effective aircraft , but if the doodoo really did hit the fan and an all out conventional war started between the two how long would either of these aircraft stay in the air before they were obliberated . Not long i suspect , once seen by an interceptor, they've had it surely ?
> Bombing Afghanistan or similar is one thing, coming into contact with modern sophisticated fighters...game over pdq ?



I reckon the first action in that scenario would be destroying Russian aircraft, no aircraft for them, they really are out, followed up by sinking the Black Sea fleet, I think if there were any rumblings of us getting involved then Special Forces would be in there on the ground before any conventional military personnel landed, watching and noting sites that would be destroyed from the start


----------



## Jameshow (19 Nov 2022)

gbb said:


> Not sure if the Tu95 is still the currently active bomber In Russia but, In a similar way to the B52, they might be venerable, long living, still active and effective aircraft , but if the doodoo really did hit the fan and an all out conventional war started between the two how long would either of these aircraft stay in the air before they were obliberated . Not long i suspect , once seen by an interceptor, they've had it surely ?
> Bombing Afghanistan or similar is one thing, coming into contact with modern sophisticated fighters...game over pdq ?



I think that a forward force of strike aircraft would take out anti aircraft radar and missiles whilst fighters would take out any aircraft that get airborne.


----------



## wiggydiggy (19 Nov 2022)

I understand it's hard to discuss hypothetically how the older planes in service around the world might fare in a modern conflict without straying into the other place, but I do like reading about older exercises and events that now declassified we can learn about.

https://vulcantothesky.org/articles/operation-sky-shield/

5 of 8 Vulcans penetrated US airspace in an exercise that very much demonstrated the superiority of the Vulcan at that time.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Nov 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> I understand it's hard to discuss hypothetically how the older planes in service around the world might fare in a modern conflict without straying into the other place, but I do like reading about older exercises and events that now declassified we can learn about.
> 
> https://vulcantothesky.org/articles/operation-sky-shield/
> 
> 5 of 8 Vulcans penetrated US airspace in an exercise that very much demonstrated the superiority of the Vulcan at that time.



A ground air missile would take them out these days??


----------



## wiggydiggy (19 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> A ground air missile would take them out these days??



Id say so as the tech has got so much better, and they did originally switch from high level to low level because of advances in missile tech.


----------



## DRM (19 Nov 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> I understand it's hard to discuss hypothetically how the older planes in service around the world might fare in a modern conflict without straying into the other place, but I do like reading about older exercises and events that now declassified we can learn about.
> 
> https://vulcantothesky.org/articles/operation-sky-shield/
> 
> 5 of 8 Vulcans penetrated US airspace in an exercise that very much demonstrated the superiority of the Vulcan at that time.




View: https://youtu.be/-Wx6npt421c

Prof Mark Felton did an excellent video about this

View: https://youtu.be/ng_X2dHJpZ4

and another Vulcan video


----------



## gbb (19 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> A ground air missile would take them out these days??



Possibly but then, the tactic was a wall of radar jamming that hid their presence. Whether that tactic, or other one is still possible, I'm sure would be a carefully kept secret.

As an example of the tactics used or tried,not sure if this relates to the above but dads twin brother was a crew chief on Vulcans. He explained to dad once how they flew so low, it truly scared him. Iirc, they used to fly out to Goose Bay (Newfoundland ?) en route to the States

Both their names are on plaques on the wings of the XH558, hopefully side by side. One day....I will get to see it. Its going to be emotional to know that dad will have laid hands on and worked on it through its service life.


----------



## wiggydiggy (19 Nov 2022)

DRM said:


> View: https://youtu.be/-Wx6npt421c
> 
> Prof Mark Felton did an excellent video about this
> 
> ...




He does some great videos, ive seen both of those. Another good one is English Electric Lightning vs U2 and Concorde.


View: https://youtu.be/8DdUwIhI-ZA


----------



## DRM (20 Nov 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> He does some great videos, ive seen both of those. Another good one is English Electric Lightning vs U2 and Concorde.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/8DdUwIhI-ZA




He really does produce videos that deserve to be on the history channel on TV, I’ve never seen a bad one!


----------



## Badger_Boom (22 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Friday 18th
> 
> _Pontefract Airfield Memorial_
> Pontefract Park/Racecourse
> ...



I grew up in Pontefract and that's the first I've ever heard about the park being a WWI airfield.

Mind you, I also drove up and down the A64 between York and Leeds for years all the while wondering why the barns north of the road between the A1 and the Tadcaster junction looked like a hangar...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Nov 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> I grew up in Pontefract and that's the first I've ever heard about the park being a WWI airfield.
> 
> Mind you, I also drove up and down the A64 between York and Leeds for years all the while wondering why the barns north of the road between the A1 and the Tadcaster junction looked like a hangar...


 I don't think the memorial stone has been there more than about 5 years?


Yes, Headley Bar
it's one of only two WW1 hangers left in the country

Bramham Moor Airfield
B-Flight, 33 Squzdron


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bramham_Moor_Aerodrome
http://www.tadhistory.org.uk/public/raf tadcaster/index.html


----------



## gbb (24 Nov 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> Id say so as the tech has got so much better, and they did originally switch from high level to low level because of advances in missile tech.



It was that change that caused the failures in the Vickers Valiant airframes. I remarked up post somewhere how dads brother, crew chief on Vulcans was physically scared when they did low level runs, the plane used to buck and shake violently apparently. Obviously the Valiant couldn't take it.
Dad personally found cracks on them (he was originally airframes mechanic on a Valiant squadron) but I don't know if he was the first to alert them to the problem. He did say how he reported to his superior who came, looked, contacted his superior, looked....and it went up the chain, a succession of ever more superior, ever more glum looking people, from RAF officers, then he assumed people from Vickers and the MOD .
Told in another thread somewhere, when they were effectively scrapping them, dad removed the 'spectacles', the control column and snuck it home. Kept it for decades then threw it away in a moment of madness, fed up of it being in the loft.
A couple years later he was delivering a painting (he was an artist ) to someone in an aviation museum I think, they found kinship in they'd both been in the RAF...and the fella was horrified he'd thrown it away...irreplaceable, it would have been gladly given a place in that museum .


----------



## gbb (29 Nov 2022)

I'm slightly cock a hoop 
While clearing mums house bedroom and laying a new carpet for her, we found one of dads aviation paintings down the back of some drawers, unframed. Between the family we have a few but most of them were sold by dad for a second income, commission works etc
Will try to find a frame fir it, probably wants a new mount as well. 
Really happy to find a physical connection, dad must have produced hundreds of paintings like these


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2022)

Very sad news from the Antipodes

https://flyer.co.uk/spitfire-pilot-carolyn-grace-killed-in-car-crash/


----------



## gbb (7 Dec 2022)

gbb said:


> I'm slightly cock a hoop
> While clearing mums house bedroom and laying a new carpet for her, we found one of dads aviation paintings down the back of some drawers, unframed. Between the family we have a few but most of them were sold by dad for a second income, commission works etc
> Will try to find a frame fir it, probably wants a new mount as well.
> Really happy to find a physical connection, dad must have produced hundreds of paintings like these


Looking at that painting above, I suspect I know why it wasn't framed or sold.
I think the German plane is a Pfalz DIII,, the British a Sopwith Triplane, both of fairly similar size. In the painting, I think the scale is wrong, the Sopwith, while it was a little smaller, looks too small considering its closer the the viewer. 
Its exactly the kind of reason dad would reject a painting.

I recall visiting the Shuttleworth collection eons ago when we were kids. I looked at some of the aviation paintings on display,as and was shocked by the price of them, even then. I asked dad why he didn't sell his for 5 to 10 times the amount he did.
I could, he replied, but I'd only sell a few. He enjoyed what he did and liked to sell to a wide (often ex or current serviceman) audience at an affordable price. I see his works in auctions in the States even now. They don't bring big money but hopefully, still some pleasure to people.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Dec 2022)

We all know what danger is presented by birds when near jet aircraft, particularly when it's the most expensive one in the world.

View: https://youtu.be/EFo-5TBIRPI


----------



## DaveReading (21 Dec 2022)

What a ridiculous video - "Tiny bird takes down most expensive fighter jet ever built" ???

I suppose "The most expensive fighter jet ever built swallows a tiny bird without even noticing it" wouldn't have got as many hits ...


----------



## a.twiddler (21 Dec 2022)

Something and nothing really. If it had been a 30 pound goose it might have been something to worry about. But bird strikes have been a thing since aviation began, not a suddenly new and alarming crisis, as the video seems to be trying to suggest. In this case, the bird appears to have been vapourised before it realised it. Naturally all precautions are taken and follow up checks done, but normal procedure after each flight, surely. From the title one might expect a catastrophic crash followed by the aircraft carrier sinking with all hands. Dearie me.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Dec 2022)

DaveReading said:


> What a ridiculous video - "Tiny bird takes down most expensive fighter jet ever built" ???
> 
> I suppose "The most expensive fighter jet ever built swallows a tiny bird without even noticing it" wouldn't have got as many hits ...


Sensationalism and hype at the BBC ? Never.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Dec 2022)

Sorry for the thread drift but following the death of Terry Hall the beeb have suggested Thatcher never wanted their 'Ghost Town' never to be released. If course they know because they were there.
They just get worse.


----------



## gbb (21 Dec 2022)

Regarding the bird strike, yes its over hype, but the need to immediately inspect for damage would be absolutely paramount. 
Dad recalled once a bird was once spotted flying into the engine intake of a parked Valiant or Vulcan on an airfield (I can't remember, he served on both), probably looking for somewhere to nest. The plane was immediately grounded until it was thoroughly inspected.
But yes, ridiculous over exaggeration by the news makers.


----------



## Badger_Boom (22 Dec 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Sorry for the thread drift but following the death of Terry Hall the beeb have suggested Thatcher never wanted their 'Ghost Town' never to be released. If course they know because they were there.
> They just get worse.



I read that as (probably) a quote from an interview about either the song or the band, not from the Iron Lady herself.


----------



## Badger_Boom (22 Dec 2022)

Cycleops said:


> We all know what danger is presented by birds when near jet aircraft, particularly when it's the most expensive one in the world.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/EFo-5TBIRPI






DaveReading said:


> What a ridiculous video - "Tiny bird takes down most expensive fighter jet ever built" ???
> 
> I suppose "The most expensive fighter jet ever built swallows a tiny bird without even noticing it" wouldn't have got as many hits ...


I thought the most controversial thing in that video was the state of creativity in our armed forces. Was ‘Blackers’ Blackmore really the best nickname/call sign they could come up with? Not Ritchie?


----------



## Cycleops (22 Dec 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> I read that as (probably) a quote from an interview about either the song or the band, not from the Iron Lady herself.


If that was the case they should have said that, it was just speculation on the part of the journo. Not what we’ve come to expect from the BBC.


----------



## FishFright (23 Dec 2022)

Cycleops said:


> If that was the case they should have said that, it was just speculation on the part of the journo. Not what we’ve come to expect from the BBC.



Sadly it's pretty typical of today's BBC and it really pains me to write that.


----------



## DRM (23 Dec 2022)

I was at a job next door to Leeds/Bradford (Yeadon) Airport sat in the van, when there was a huge noise as a C17 Globemaster was taking off, not something you would expect at a civilian airport, but I had also seen one coming in to land at Newcastle Airport during the summer, don't know why they would be going to those airports though.


----------



## DaveReading (23 Dec 2022)

DRM said:


> I was at a job next door to Leeds/Bradford (Yeadon) Airport sat in the van, when there was a huge noise as a C17 Globemaster was taking off, not something you would expect at a civilian airport, but I had also seen one coming in to land at Newcastle Airport during the summer, don't know why they would be going to those airports though.


During the lockdown, the RAF seem to have had a campaign to send C-17s and A400Ms to as many civil airports as they could.

I don't know why.


----------



## DRM (23 Dec 2022)

DaveReading said:


> During the lockdown, the RAF seem to have had a campaign to send C-17s and A400Ms to as many civil airports as they could.
> 
> I don't know why.



It's strange, I can't see that it makes sense flying personnel or kit in to, or out of a civilian airport, you would think they would go into an RAF airfield for such things, as in what the public don't see, doesn't get out into the public domain, most peculiar, but I've seen them going over the house at a height and direction that suggests they're going to, or have just taken off from LBA


----------



## Solocle (23 Dec 2022)

Old one, but notably March 22nd 2020, and I didn't post it at the time.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Dec 2022)

DaveReading said:


> During the lockdown, the RAF seem to have had a campaign to send C-17s and A400Ms to as many civil airports as they could.
> 
> I don't know why.



All sort of RAF planes come to do practise approaches at Liverpool
They approach then pull up at the last minute

Over the pandemic I saw all sorts, hawks are normal ( from Valley) but I also saw Herc, Atlas and Poseidons

but only the frequency was different - it is not unusual for something to do an approach about once or twice a week


----------



## F70100 (23 Dec 2022)

Air Traffic Controllers have to maintain currency (i.e. keep their eye in) just like pilots do. During the pandemic there wasn’t enough traffic for them to do this so the RAF helped out. Military aircraft use civvie airports if it’s convenient. There’s a US Navy listening station just up the road from Leeds Bradford; I’ve seen a few US Navy aircraft at Leeds over the years.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2022)

DaveReading said:


> During the lockdown, the RAF seem to have had a campaign to send C-17s and A400Ms to as many civil airports as they could.
> 
> I don't know why.



I have seen the A 400m often flying in and out of Bournemouth airport.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Dec 2022)

DRM said:


> don't know why they would be going to those airports though.


Training mostly. RAF pilots new to that type will have largely only operated from military airfields during elementary and multi engine training. Given the humanitarian role of aircraft like the C-17 the crews need to be really familiar with civilian airports, the different setups, ATC, procedures etc. They start that familiarisation at quieter airports like Newcastle, Leeds Bradford, Glasgow Prestwick etc so as (1) to keep the workload manageable but also (2) so that they can do several practices at a time without impacting the civil traffic.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Dec 2022)

Somewhere near the start of the pandemic I rode to Liverpool airport as usual (it was just within the government approved range - as demonstrated by the PM himself on his bike ride to some London park or other)

I stopped, as usual, to have a biscuit and can of coke in a field near an emergency gate about half way along the runway

I noticed a Hawk on approach from the North so I watched it - normal approach and pull out of it before landing then fly down the runway and pull round over teh river.
As usual I gave him a wave - big wave like an idiot just because.

He did the approach 2 more time with me waving each time

Then one more time and this time he pulled far harder right and did it right by me rather than at the end of teh runway

I like to think he was acknowledging my enthusiastic waving

or amybe showing off to the control towe which is there as well!!


----------



## a.twiddler (24 Dec 2022)

This morning I was about to go out shopping when I heard an engine noise from above. Recently I've seen a couple of powered paragliders but today it sounded like a light aircraft but had a profile like a helicopter. It flew low and faster than the typical helicopter and I realised it was a gyrocopter. A prety rare sighting, it flew in a southerly direction until I lost sight of it. My brief impression of it that it was small, had an open cockpit and was certainly quieter than a helicopter.


----------



## DaveReading (24 Dec 2022)

a.twiddler said:


> This morning I was about to go out shopping when I heard an engine noise from above. Recently I've seen a couple of powered paragliders but today it sounded like a light aircraft but had a profile like a helicopter. It flew low and faster than the typical helicopter and I realised it was a gyrocopter. A prety rare sighting, it flew in a southerly direction until I lost sight of it. My brief impression of it that it was small, had an open cockpit and was certainly quieter than a helicopter.


German company AutoGyro has a pretty strong presence in the UK market, with upwards of 100 from its range of gyros currently flying in this country.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Dec 2022)

a.twiddler said:


> This morning I was about to go out shopping when I heard an engine noise from above. Recently I've seen a couple of powered paragliders but today it sounded like a light aircraft but had a profile like a helicopter. It flew low and faster than the typical helicopter and I realised it was a gyrocopter. A prety rare sighting, it flew in a southerly direction until I lost sight of it. My brief impression of it that it was small, had an open cockpit and was certainly quieter than a helicopter.


When I was working my boss's father was the chief test pilot for for Cierva. Unfortunately he was killed flying one.
I see the company is still in existence and operating now from California.

https://www.cierva.aero/


View: https://youtu.be/PbalOh4smnM


----------



## DRM (24 Dec 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Training mostly. RAF pilots new to that type will have largely only operated from military airfields during elementary and multi engine training. Given the humanitarian role of aircraft like the C-17 the crews need to be really familiar with civilian airports, the different setups, ATC, procedures etc. They start that familiarisation at quieter airports like Newcastle, Leeds Bradford, Glasgow Prestwick etc so as (1) to keep the workload manageable but also (2) so that they can do several practices at a time without impacting the civil traffic.



Makes sense, and when their time in the RAF ends, they’re going to become civilian pilots so it will stand them in good stead for the future


----------



## midlife (24 Dec 2022)

There's the odd gyro copter that flies around the lake district and is seen on the ground at shows touting for its business (scenic flights over the lakes)


----------



## Bromptonaut (25 Dec 2022)

DRM said:


> It's strange, I can't see that it makes sense flying personnel or kit in to, or out of a civilian airport, you would think they would go into an RAF airfield for such things, as in what the public don't see, doesn't get out into the public domain, most peculiar, but I've seen them going over the house at a height and direction that suggests they're going to, or have just taken off from LBA



I was a spotter at Leeds in the seventies and, via the internet, have re-acquired an interest in its comings and goings.

Even now, after the pandemic, it's not uncommon for aircraft from the Brize Norton transport base to do a trip out to LBA or another civvy airport. Usually a couple of approaches with go arounds or a 'touch and go'.

Most of the scheduled traffic at Leeds is an early morning exodus to destinations in the Med basin or Canaries etc. There's a quiet spell until they return and head off on subsequent rotations. RAF visitors can slip in during those windows.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Dec 2022)

ANyone know of a way of finding out about these visits beforehand - I often include Liverpool airport on my bike rides but seeing an interesting aircraft is pure random
it would be nice to be able to schedule it better!


----------



## Cycleops (26 Dec 2022)

You might be interested in this latest fitment to the B-52 bomber, the CSRL as it's called is an on board ordnance storage system that is being retrospectively being fitted to the elderly bomber. It's can hold various types of missiles and bombs.


View: https://youtu.be/RFp-n2b9pTs


I can never look at these planes without thinking of Major Kong sitting on The Bomb in the cavernous bomb bay and whooping as it's released.


----------



## midlife (26 Dec 2022)

I thought the rotary launcher for the B52 had been around for a few years?


----------



## Jameshow (26 Dec 2022)

DRM said:


> I was at a job next door to Leeds/Bradford (Yeadon) Airport sat in the van, when there was a huge noise as a C17 Globemaster was taking off, not something you would expect at a civilian airport, but I had also seen one coming in to land at Newcastle Airport during the summer, don't know why they would be going to those airports though.



I wondered if they delivered PPE / medicines during the pandemic too?


----------



## DRM (27 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I wondered if they delivered PPE / medicines during the pandemic too?



There was a lot of flights in/out of LBA during lockdown, so quite possibly, I've also noticed a lot of old military vehicles being transported up & down the A1(M), that I suspect will be heading to Ukraine, but I would have thought they would be delivered to an RAF Airfield for transporting out there, as that is where the trained load handlers are, and it's out of sight so that the public can't see whats being sent out there


----------



## Badger_Boom (27 Dec 2022)

DRM said:


> …and it's out of sight so that the public can't see whats being sent out there


I think the MoD regularly post what it’s sending on its news feed so there’s not much secrecy involved.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2022)

DRM said:


> There was a lot of flights in/out of LBA during lockdown, so quite possibly, I've also noticed a lot of old military vehicles being transported up & down the A1(M), that I suspect will be heading to Ukraine, but I would have thought they would be delivered to an RAF Airfield for transporting out there, as that is where the trained load handlers are, and it's out of sight so that the public can't see whats being sent out there


Locally the military were running the first testing stations during lockdown. They had the staff and transport required.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jan 2023)

See, l think, the last photograph 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...esting-geographs.215788/page-290#post-6419747


----------



## Cycleops (Friday at 08:52)

Film about the Walrus and ongoing restoration at Duxford:


View: https://youtu.be/AfKCdiU6p8Y


----------



## DaveReading (Friday at 17:07)

Cycleops said:


> Film about the Walrus and ongoing restoration at Duxford:
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/AfKCdiU6p8Y



That will be fabulous to see!


----------



## gbb (Saturday at 08:22)

Airbus M400 flew over yesterday headed south west. Oxford way perhaps, often see military transports headed that direction.


----------



## Cycleops (Saturday at 08:35)

I know it's not of much relevance to most on here but I thought I would report that Ghana is in the final stages of preparations to re launch it's flag carrier later this year. An order was placed for three 787s in 2019.






There have been past iterations which failed , mostly due to mismanagement and corruption leading to them wound up. Their last aircraft a DC 10 is still around after being turned into a restaurant and is situated right next to the new Kotoka airport in Accra which is very well planned and executed airport and has been voted the best in Africa.
Considering there isn't a flag carrier anywhere that is making money I hope this time things can work out.





https://simpleflying.com/ghana-airlines-q3-2022-launch/


----------



## Jameshow (Saturday at 09:30)

gbb said:


> Airbus M400 flew over yesterday headed south west. Oxford way perhaps, often see military transports headed that direction.



Brize Norton..


----------



## figbat (Saturday at 10:17)

Jameshow said:


> Brize Norton..



Yep, that’s where the C17s and A400Ms are based.


----------



## DaveReading (Saturday at 23:08)

Cycleops said:


> There have been past iterations which failed , mostly due to mismanagement and corruption leading to them wound up. Their last aircraft a DC 10 is still around after being turned into a restaurant and is situated right next to the new Kotoka airport in Accra which is very well planned and executed airport and has been voted the best in Africa.
> Considering there isn't a flag carrier anywhere that is making money I hope this time things can work out.


There is a very old saying in the airline industry to the effect that the way to make a small fortune is to start with a large one.


----------



## Bromptonaut (Tuesday at 13:55)

gbb said:


> Airbus M400 flew over yesterday headed south west. Oxford way perhaps, often see military transports headed that direction.



The Daventry Radar Corridor runs from a little south of Peterborough across Northamptonshire and Oxfordshire. Military traffic including Hercules, A400M, C-17 and A330 transports use it several times a day between Brize and points east. Other types like the B-52 when out stationed at Fairford and the Bell Osprey tilt rotor are also common sights/sounds.

Aircraft normally transit the corridor at 10,000 feet (or rather FL100) so that they're crossing the N/S traffic from LHR etc and to/from Birmingham or East Mids in a safe and predictable way. Birmingham inbounds from the south tend to be either below at FL90 or above FL110 depending on whether BHX's runway is being used towards the North West (33) or SE (15).


----------



## gbb (Tuesday at 19:05)

Bromptonaut said:


> The Daventry Radar Corridor runs from a little south of Peterborough across Northamptonshire and Oxfordshire. Military traffic including Hercules, A400M, C-17 and A330 transports use it several times a day between Brize and points east. Other types like the B-52 when out stationed at Fairford and the Bell Osprey tilt rotor are also common sights/sounds.
> 
> Aircraft normally transit the corridor at 10,000 feet (or rather FL100) so that they're crossing the N/S traffic from LHR etc and to/from Birmingham or East Mids in a safe and predictable way. Birmingham inbounds from the south tend to be either below at FL90 or above FL110 depending on whether BHX's runway is being used towards the North West (33) or SE (15).



Excellent info which explains why I see military traffic consistently headed SW, always quite low compared to civilian aircraft.


----------



## Jameshow (Tuesday at 19:11)

So annoying when a noisy plane goes overhead yet no sign of it o flight radar obvs something military!!


----------



## Bromptonaut (Yesterday at 15:43)

Jameshow said:


> So annoying when a noisy plane goes overhead yet no sign of it o flight radar obvs something military!!



Things that don't show on, or are filtered from, FlightRadar 24 can often be seen on ADS B Exchange: 

https://globe.adsbexchange.com/


----------

